# Sticky  ¿Sos nuevo? ¡Presentate acá!



## NicoBolso

Dado que este foro no tiene una sección para que los nuevos foristas se presenten y sean bienvenidos, abro este thread a sus efectos. Los nuevos usuarios que deseen presentarse al resto háganlo aquí.


----------



## TR_chelo

Jooo primero.
que privilegio XD

Me presento, me llamo Marcelo, tengo 24 años y soy uruguayo , nacido en Montevideo. Mas precisamente en el barrio Cordón. Aunque actualmente resido en Buenos Aires. ( las que tuve que bancarme de "vos yorugua y las papeleras bla bla bla" aunque de paso aclaro que estoy en contra de ellas )

Soy aficionado de la meteorologia y la geografía, actualmente estudiante de Cs de la atmosfera en la UBA o mas conocida la carrera como meteorologia ( de paso los invito a ver mi pagina que esta en mi firma ) jeje...y bueno como hobby me gusta la geografia y el tema de la arquitectura asi que aca estoy sumandome al equipo de compatriotas del foro

y creo que eso por el momento.

Saludos!


----------



## veka-15

TR_chelo said:


> Jooo primero.
> que privilegio XD
> 
> Me presento, me llamo Marcelo, tengo 24 años y soy uruguayo , nacido en Montevideo. Mas precisamente en el barrio Cordón. Aunque actualmente resido en Buenos Aires. ( las que tuve que bancarme de "vos yorugua y las papeleras bla bla bla" aunque de paso aclaro que estoy en contra de ellas )
> 
> Soy aficionado de la meteorologia y la geografía, actualmente estudiante de Cs de la atmosfera en la UBA o mas conocida la carrera como meteorologia ( de paso los invito a ver mi pagina que esta en mi firma ) jeje...y bueno como hobby me gusta la geografia y el tema de la arquitectura asi que aca estoy sumandome al equipo de compatriotas del foro
> 
> y creo que eso por el momento.
> 
> Saludos!


Bienvenido...!!! :banana:

Yo soy lo contrario a vos....una argentina que vivie en Bs As y ama el Uruguay...pero sobre todo Montevideo...una ciudad hermosa...

Entre en tu blog y me encanto...ya lo agregue a mis favoritos....

Esperamos tener mucha participacion tuya para seguir creciendo.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bienvenido, TR Chelo.

Muy bien por tu afición a la geografía, cosa que comparto; muy mal tu posición en cuanto a las papeleras.

Ya abriré un thread sobre meteorología para que podamos discutir a gusto.


----------



## lissi

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Bienvenido, TR Chelo.
> 
> Muy bien por tu afición a la geografía, cosa que comparto; muy mal tu posición en cuanto a las papeleras.
> 
> Ya abriré un thread sobre meteorología para que podamos discutir a gusto.


También discutis de meteorología Super, es la unica que te faltaba jaja.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

lissi said:


> También discutis de meteorología Super, es la unica que te faltaba jaja.


Ya abro "El thread para cagarse en el tiempo".


----------



## TR_chelo

Gracias por la bienvenida. Dejen que me ubique ( me marea tantos foros y subforos que casi me costo volver a encontrar este ) xD y aportaré con lo pueda



> una argentina que vivie en Bs As y ama el Uruguay...pero sobre todo Montevideo...una ciudad hermosa...


A mi me encanta tambien. Lo extraño. Quizás si estas ahi todo el tiempo no te das cuenta pero como seguro nos debe pasar a nosotros al menos, despues de estar en Buenos Aires, Montevideo se ve diferente. Es tranquilo, limpio, ordenado incluso en el centro. Da gusto vivir asi en una ciudad como esa



> Entre en tu blog y me encanto...ya lo agregue a mis favoritos....


Gracias  Espero queme visites seguido 



> muy mal tu posición en cuanto a las papeleras.


Ya hay alguna discusion sobre ese tema? Estoy casi seguro aunque me parecio raro no ver a menos que este en alguna otra parte del foro que no visite. Es que quiero saber cuantos uruguayos estan de acuerdo porque no creo que todo el uruguay lo esté

En semana santa andaré por Montevideo y Santa Rosa en Canelones, podre abastecerme de fotos jeje


----------



## NicoBolso

Bienvenido Chelo, espero que disfrutes del foro


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

TR_chelo said:


> Santa Rosa en Canelones, podre abastecerme de fotos jeje


Opa. Ahí nació mi abuela.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido TR CHELO!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Alakran

:wave: Buenas y santas TR CHELO, y bienvenido!!! A mi tmb me encanta la geografía, desde guri devoraba atlas y ahora me cuelgo con el google maps!!! 
y.... ((shhhhhh :shifty: no le digas a nadie, pero yo tmb estoy en contra de las :toilet) El tema ya se trato en un hilo viejo, en donde comenté bastante...


----------



## Leandrix

Bla bla bla, bienvenido, bla bla, estoy al lado tuyo en este momento, bla bla bla. Creo que te pasé link del foro hace como 1 año y te registraste, pero nunca volviste a abrir la cuenta, retrasaste el vicio. :sleepy:


----------



## palmares

Bienvenido senior


----------



## BIPV

bienvenido TR chelo! visite tu blog tambien, esta muy bueno.


----------



## mbuildings

bienvenido TR chelo!!!!


----------



## elmassa19

hola.. mi nombre es Martin..
la vdd es q me colgue toda una tarde leyendo todas las cosas q tienen xa decir sobre el uruguay y me encanto..
nada.. me dieron ganas d comentar tmb sobre estas cosas maravillosas q tiene el uruguay, donde naci y no pienso irme..

gracias y espero poder participar tan activamente como muchos d ustedes aunque creo q no estoi tann informados como ustedes d todo..

saludos, martin..


----------



## Fr.

bienvenido


----------



## santig_28!

bIENVENIDOO!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Bienvenido el massa!!!! cada vez somos mas! como no vamos a necesitar independencia...si hacemos una grafica nuestro crecimiento ha sido exponencial


----------



## jon_wowow

Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos!! D


----------



## flormontevideo

yo hace poco que entrè al foro, pero ya me siento como en casa asì que bienvenidos!!! :cheer:


----------



## agustinuxa

gracias a todos x la bienvenida!
anne, que gracioso que estemos trabajando en lo mismo, en que taller estas?
capaz que nos vemos todos los dias la cara y no sabemos, jaja!
saludos


----------



## NicoBolso

agustinuxa said:


> hola a todos! mi nombre es agustina!
> soy uruguaya, tengo 21 años, actualmente vivo en montevideo y estudio arquitectura.
> encontre esta pag xq cuando buscaba info de arq para examenes (mas que nada de historia) siempre me saltaba, y hoy buscando sobre el proyecto reconquista volvio a saltar, y tambien como el massa pase toda la tarde colgada leyendo y mirando las fotos de bvar españa, etc.
> y tambien me dieron ganas de opinar! es mas ahora *me dieron ganas de salir siempre con camara en mano* a sacar fotos de los edif que me gustan para compartir.
> ademas me encanto que en otro lugares del mundo se enteren de que existimos y que no somos unos indios, que es un pais hermoso.
> 
> 
> bueno al final me escribi una carta! perdon si los aburri
> saludos


Bienvenida! 

A ver con que fotos haces tu gran entrada


----------



## Alakran

¡¡¡El foro oriental de pie y en marcha!!!
Un saludo de bienvenida a todos mis nuevos co-foristas :colgate:
Importantísimo que cada vez sean más especialistas y "especializandos" en arq e ing... ahora igual se concreta la idea de Super de una sociedad pro-urbanismo montevideano 
¡Salud! :cheers1:


----------



## anne_uy

agustinuxa said:


> gracias a todos x la bienvenida!
> anne, que gracioso que estemos trabajando en lo mismo, en que taller estas?
> capaz que nos vemos todos los dias la cara y no sabemos, jaja!
> saludos


Yo estoy en scheps, ante 3...vos?


----------



## agustinuxa

:nuts:no te puedo creer!!
yo tambien estoy en ante 3 scheps!!! jajaja
que casualidad!
bueno suerte el lunes entonces con la presentacion!
a ver si nos conocemos
saludos


----------



## Fr.

bienvenida agustina !! otra mujer mas .....!!


----------



## lena5538

uruguay guys.. hope i could speak ur language.. you are all hot! just like diego forlan!


----------



## anne_uy

agustinuxa said:


> :nuts:no te puedo creer!!
> yo tambien estoy en ante 3 scheps!!! jajaja
> que casualidad!
> bueno suerte el lunes entonces con la presentacion!
> a ver si nos conocemos
> saludos


jaja!!
Que chico este país :nuts:
Bueno seguro de cara nos conocemos...suerte también con la entrega!
Saludos!


----------



## El Alemán

lena5538 said:


> uruguay guys.. hope i could speak ur language.. you are all hot! just like diego forlan!


vieron gente estamos todos hots!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## dunas

lena5538 said:


> uruguay guys.. hope i could speak ur language.. you are all hot! just like diego forlan!


Estimada Jauría masculina forista: como miembro de edad madura, les pido sepan manejar el empuje hormonal que seguramente les provoque el mensaje de esta rusita encantadora, mantengamos la línea, y démosle la bienvenida sin utilizar expresiones que contengan los siguientes términos:
Guachita
Te parto al medio
vení que te lkjhbiuhyvbliuyvxju
etc.


----------



## dosmundos

:rofl:


----------



## rooster6

las rusas son las mujeres más lindas del mundo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_hereje

*Me presento!*

*Buenas Gente!!!

Bueno, paso a presentarme... me llamo Nacho, en realidad Ignacio, pero ese es un nombre que pocas veces he oído en mi vida! jajaja, tengo 23 añitos, soy de la "cuidad" de San Bautista, en el Departamento de Canelones, estoy en el centro casi de Canelones, a unos... mmmm 50 km de Montevideo; Actualmente me encuentro laburando en una empresa local y me desempeño como Administrativo, (demasiados calenatamientos de cabeza jajaja) lo cual me ha tenido distanciado de mis estudios, Egiptología es lo mio, aunque jamás he cursado la carrera ya que en nuestro pais no se dicta la misma (no por lo menos en una universidad), pero ya voy a encontrar la forma de llegar a ser Egiptologo.
Tengo dos pasiones: Egipto (era obvio no? jajaja) y la otra son mis queridos Héroes del Silencio (sí! lo sé... no la conocen verdad? jajaja) gran banda española que en Setiembre/Octubre de 2007 volvió después de 11 años de separación, tuve el privilegio de verlos en Buenos Aires! increíble!!!!

En fin, acá estoy para conocer un poco más sobre nuestro pequeño gran pais y compartir con ustedes lo que tenga para aportar!

Muy bueno lo que están haciendo! Abrazos a todos! nos vemos por acá!

Nacho.*


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Bienvenido Hereje!! cada mvez somos mas y de mas lugares en este foro!!! esperemos te sientas como en casa en un foro que dia a dia mejora, con mejores aportes y mas cantidad de gente!!! realmente muy bienvenido, saludos de un viejo colega de SSC...
Esperamos muchos threads del santoral...es un compromiso..


----------



## ilignelli_1990

la historia egipcia la verdad que si, es fascinante..como a partir del nilo se creo la cultura, arquitectura, creencias, economia, etc impresionantes del egipto de la epoca, en mi opinion, es una cagada que la cultura egipcia propia no exista hoy en dia y esten dominados por la cultura arabe


----------



## El Alemán

bienvenido hereje!!!


----------



## Fr.

bienvenido herejo, tengo muchas ganas de escuchar tus aportes sobre esa zona del pais


----------



## topoeloy

bienvenido hereje...! que bueno que el foro se este descentralizado! 


con respecto a heroes del silencio yo si sabia quien es  la banda de enrique bunbury...

esperamos tu vision del pais actual y a futuro...saludos!


----------



## NicoBolso

El_hereje said:


> *Buenas Gente!!!
> 
> Bueno, paso a presentarme... me llamo Nacho, en realidad Ignacio, pero ese es un nombre que pocas veces he oído en mi vida! jajaja, tengo 23 añitos, soy de la "cuidad" de San Bautista, en el Departamento de Canelones, estoy en el centro casi de Canelones, a unos... mmmm 50 km de Montevideo; Actualmente me encuentro laburando en una empresa local y me desempeño como Administrativo, (demasiados calenatamientos de cabeza jajaja) lo cual me ha tenido distanciado de mis estudios, Egiptología es lo mio, aunque jamás he cursado la carrera ya que en nuestro pais no se dicta la misma (no por lo menos en una universidad), pero ya voy a encontrar la forma de llegar a ser Egiptologo.
> Tengo dos pasiones: Egipto (era obvio no? jajaja) y la otra son mis queridos Héroes del Silencio (sí! lo sé... no la conocen verdad? jajaja) gran banda española que en Setiembre/Octubre de 2007 volvió después de 11 años de separación, tuve el privilegio de verlos en Buenos Aires! increíble!!!!
> 
> En fin, acá estoy para conocer un poco más sobre nuestro pequeño gran pais y compartir con ustedes lo que tenga para aportar!
> 
> Muy bueno lo que están haciendo! Abrazos a todos! nos vemos por acá!
> 
> Nacho.*


Bienvenido 

No se si San Bautista es una "ciudad" o una ciudad, pero nos lo vas a mostrar a nosotros con las fotos que saques kay:


----------



## santig_28!

Bienvenido!!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Como va? Hace un cacho que estoy registrado pero bueno..., nunca entraba. Ahora estoy con más tiempo así que nada, me presento dejando mi post acá.

Soy Gonzalo, de acá de Montevideo.
18 años.

Saludos!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

BIENVENIDO CHE!!


----------



## El Alemán

Re-Bienvenido.:banana::banana:


----------



## palmares

Bienvenido Gonzalo y a postear que le esta haciendo falta al foro jeje


----------



## santig_28!

Bienvenido!!


----------



## acuamarine

Hola a todos, soy una mas de las que les gusta la arquitectura. Conoci este foro por rodriko...es mas, soy la que fue con el a la ultima reunion...jeje
Me llamo Carolina y soy de Montevideo.
Bueno, espero pasarla reee bien aca! saludos a todos!!


----------



## NicoBolso

acuamarine said:


> Hola a todos, soy una mas de las que les gusta la arquitectura. Conoci este foro por rodriko...es mas, soy la que fue con el a la ultima reunion...jeje
> Bueno, espero pasarla reee bien aca! saludos a todos!!


Ya sabemos, Rosana. Estás en nuestra base de datos y estamos al tanto de todos tus movimientos.









:lol:
Bienvenida


----------



## El Alemán

bienvenida!!!!!!!!!!! pero estaba convencido de que te llamabas Rosana, o yo estoy mal de la cabeza? jeje :nuts:
Bueno sea como sea, bienvenida y sentite en tu casa.


----------



## acuamarine

jaajaj gracias che! les explico. Me llamo Rosana Carolina. Rodrigo me dice Rosana, porque cuando me conocio en el liceo, yo estaba en la lista como "Rosana De León", entonces ta, se acotumbro a decirme asi...Pero TODOS me dicen Carolina...jeje


----------



## palmares

Bienvenida al foro y decinos como queres que te llamemos, Rosana, Carolina o Acuamarine?


----------



## NicoBolso

Juliana


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

WTF??? les acabó de decir que quiere que le digan Carolina!! que Rosana solo le digo yo y los del liceo!!
Juliana es otra piba¬ ¬


----------



## palmares

^^
Bueno che no te chives!!! y deja expresar a tu amiga.... y a todo esto si le gusta que le digan Carolina por que vos la llamas Rosana? al final fuiste vos el que creo la confusion jaja a ver si ahora en el foro te acostumbras a llamarla por su segundo nombre.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Porque ya me acostumbre a decirle Rosana! no me acostumbro a decirle Carolina...je...
Yo le voy a seguir diciendo Rosana mj
Ustedes diganle Carolina...
Cuando yo diga Rosana, ya saben a quien me refiero...je


----------



## mbuildings

BIENVENIDA !!!!.........esperemos que te sientas como en tu casa !!!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenida caroloina...la verda duq eno me habia percatado de que abia una nueva forista! llegas en un momento raro del foro, pero creo que va a salir adelante...
bueno, esperemos que hagas buenos apotes, y si no los haces, bueno, no pasa nada...


----------



## K-nard

Hola, Soy Patricio, hace rato que ando por SkyscraperCity.
Soy de Argentina, estoy explorando nuevos horizontes 
Salu2


----------



## espectro

*Bienvenido!*

aca es tu casa! asi que esperemos participes bastante



K-nard said:


> Hola, Soy Patricio, hace rato que ando por SkyscraperCity.
> Soy de Argentina, estoy explorando nuevos horizontes
> Salu2


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido K.Nard!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenidos Sebafun y Goldstein!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:
Que bueno que se hayan sumado al foro, y esperamos sus participaciones.


----------



## goldstein

gracias por la bienvenida , jajaj todavia estoy q me pierdo con tantos foros me cuesta encontrar las cosas jajj  
pero bueno ta, tngo algunas fotos de la rambla qe fui sacando abundantes, despues voy a ver como hago para subirlas. un saludo grande


----------



## SebaFun

Gracias por la bienvenida.yo tambien tengo muchas fotos que ire poniendo.tengo otras tantas para sacar.yo le agarre un poco la mano.a ver como me va con las fotos,jajajaja


----------



## SebaFun

EL ALEMAN,explicame porfa ahora como pongo fotos que tengo unas buenisimas, y ademas explicame maso como hacer un tread para ir preparandolo desde ya.gracias.


----------



## SebaFun

Litox a vos tambien te pido que si podes me expliques como poner una foto.Gracias por la bienvenida.Tengo fotos re buenas pero no se como ponerlas.Ademas si podes explicame como hacer un tread.Gracias.Siento que todos vamos a ser amigos de red.Ah me alegra ser el primero de rio negro,jajajaja


----------



## El Alemán

SebaFun said:


> EL ALEMAN,explicame porfa ahora como pongo fotos que tengo unas buenisimas, y ademas explicame maso como hacer un tread para ir preparandolo desde ya.gracias.


para poner una foto, lo primero que tenés que hacer es hostearla, en alguna pagina como photobucket.com. Después ya en skyscrapercity , vas a ver en el cuadro de crear texto, un iconito que dice "insertar imagen" ahi va a abrir una ventana donde tenes que poner la url de la foto, (la obtenés viendo sus propiedades) la copias ahí y listo. 

Si no me entendiste bien me podes preguntar por pm, o fijarte en una guia que hay en latinsrapers.

photobucket:http://photobucket.com/
guia para subir fotos:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=606739


----------



## SebaFun

Gracias,ahora voy a probar y a ver si les gustan,para mi estan geniales(Soy Modesto)Mentira,jajajaja.Muchas Graciassssssssss


----------



## goldstein

me pueden dar una mano para subir las fotoss q ni idea como se hace? :S.. sebafun ya q aprendiste me podess tirar unas lineas porfavor? =) 
ns vemos!

err


----------



## ilignelli_1990

biuenvenidos a ambos, que bueno esta cuando uno mno entra al foro xz unas pocas horas y se ve que elk movimiento esa terrible...
sean muyh bienvenidos!!!


----------



## Litox08

SebaFun said:


> Litox a vos tambien te pido que si podes me expliques como poner una foto.Gracias por la bienvenida.Tengo fotos re buenas pero no se como ponerlas.Ademas si podes explicame como hacer un tread.Gracias.Siento que todos vamos a ser amigos de red.Ah me alegra ser el primero de rio negro,jajajaja


Seba, en todo el finde no entré al foro, pero por lo que veo ya te explicaron como subir fotos porque vi fotos espectaculares tuyas en varios threads. Igual revisá los mensajes privados (arriba a la derecha)

Que bueno que siga entrado gente nueva!! El foro lo necesitaba!!
Vamo arriba cheeeee!:colgate:


----------



## Nachitoox

Buenas, me presento. Mi nombre es Ignacio Beceiro, trabajo como técnico en hardware. Soy uruguayo, nacido en Montevideo, descendiente de flia brasileña y con un hermano en España.

Nada más para decir...


----------



## topoeloy

Binvenido nacho...creo que sos el primer tecnico en hardware...por lo visto el foro esta bien homogeneo!
espero que la pases bien...saludos...


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido nachito!!
Sentite como en tu casa!! 
paa, 4 foristas nuevos en 2 semanas!! muy bien!!!
Que edad tenes Ignacio?


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido nacho!!! yo ya te conozco, así que ta jejeje, que bueno que decidiste registrarte acá.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenido nacho...esperamos aportes..


----------



## palmares

Bienvenido nacho y que bnueno que se sigue sumando gente al foro


----------



## [Ijinman]

Buenas perdón pero no sabia q tenia q pasar x este hilo y me mande de una a postear.... Mi nombre es Sergio y desde hace un tiempo visito el sitio me parece muy interesante la info q se postea 

Salu2 a [email protected]


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenidos Nacho e Ijinman, esperemos que se sientan a gusto y que hagan buenos aportes!
Saludos!


----------



## [Ijinman]

Grs Litox08....

salu2!!!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Lo de siempre, jeje, [Ijinman], que edad tenes? que haces de tu vida? de que barrio sos?contanos mas de vos...jeje

por cierto, MUY BIENVENIDO seas a este foro!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

si, que paso, te bannearon o solo por tener una cuenta nueva?


----------



## NicoBolso

ROU TERMINATOR said:


> jajaja gracias yo los quiero no me acostumbro al nick sniff sniff todo por la defensa de los animales juas


Ya intervine y es posible que te devuelvan la cuenta (solo dentro del Foro Uruguayo, en el resto de SC seguís con un ban permanente por tu comentario sobre los chinos). Mientras tanto, no uses esta cuenta o no vas a poder volver definitivamente.


----------



## espectro

jajaja un idolo! volvio jajaja! pero poco creativo ayer era muy obvio jaja!


----------



## mbuildings

jajajajaj.......si........demasiado.....jajajaja


----------



## CLON

Hola a todos como andan un saludo cordial.............


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Hola CLON! asi que sos nuevo!! BIENVENIDO CHE!!!

Contanos, como te llamas? , de que barrio sos?, que edad tenes?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

NicoBolso said:


> Pedí que te levantaran parcialmente la sanción dado tu buen comportamiento y tus excelentes aportes al foro. No me compliques el panorama y tené un poco de paciencia.


Eh?? me hablas a mi??


----------



## NicoBolso

Pedí que te levantaran parcialmente la sanción dado tu buen comportamiento y tus excelentes aportes al foro. No me compliques el panorama y tené un poco de paciencia.


----------



## NicoBolso

rodriko said:


> Eh?? me hablas a mi??


No, a Antrax.

Hasta tanto te quiten el ban, podés usar la cuenta ROU TERMINATOR como espectador.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Bienvenido, aunque ya banneado?


----------



## ilignelli_1990

no se, pero clon fue baneado.
que comentario hizo antrax, obviamente no lo cites, pasame el hilo o decimelo x msn nico...


----------



## Santi92

Buenas gente, recién empiezo en esto pero para mí, de tanto leerlos ya son viejos conocidos... Me llamo Santiago, y vivo en la barriada de Villa del Cerro. Bueno, para Rodri que siempre pregunta datos varios :lol: tengo 16, estoy estudiando 5to Humanístico y siempre me interesó el urbanismo, aunque desecho completamente estudiar alguna rama arquitectónica dado el desastre consagrado que soy en matemática XD... Actualmente soy un usuario de Wikipedia, así que disculpen si no ando por la vuelta tan seguido ya que estoy metido en algunos proyectos ahí, siempre representando a nuestro Uruguay :wink2: pero me meteré lo más posible dentro de este maravilloso foro así como a sus usuarios, cada uno con gran sapiencia dentro de lo que lo involucra, intentaré seguirles el paso :lol: jajaja un saludo muy grande, y nos andamos leyendo.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido!!! estás como en tu casa, y vos tranqui, seguí dejando bein al país, jaja


----------



## NicoBolso

Bienvenido Santi!

¿En qué liceo estas cursando humanístico?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido santi!!!!
jajaja, gracias por ahorrarme el trabajo de empezar con mis preguntas, jajaja...
Bueno, por lo menos las respondiste antes que te las hiciera, en cambio hay otros que me dejan papando moscas ¬ ¬, mal educados mj ...xD

Ahh, sos muy parecido a mi por lo que veo!! 
Saludos y sentite como en tu casa!!

Ahh, y pasate por el censo del foro uruguayo.
Este es el link :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558334&page=7


----------



## Santi92

Gratzie Mille por la bienvenida, Deutsche y Nico... Me sorprendió la rapidez, siempre al tanto de todo, como Parlanchín con sus fotos... Mirá, estoy yendo al San José de la Misericordia, queda en el Paso Molino, a una cuadra del Miguelete, por calle Pablo Zufriategui... A media cuadra de la Plaza de la Policía, en Agraciada y Lucas Obes, no sé si ubican... Pero bueno, les reitero gracias mil gente, y quedate tranqui Alemán que, cual cartel de Teyma, 'Disculpe las molestias del presente. Estamos construyendo nuestro futuro', después les comento un poco de eso... Saludos!

^^ Ya noté el censo Rodri, gracias che, ahora me paso y contesto algo antes de continuar mañana. Saludos che, gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## palmares

Bienvenido Santi y asi como rodri te dijo que pases por el foro del censo yo te digo que te subas alguna foto tuya asi te conocemos la cara jeje


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenido Santi!!! Yo fui a tu liceo!!! Aunque solo en primero, pero ta, anduve por el Misericordia.
Que bueno, cuanta gente nueva!!!


----------



## Santi92

Litox08 said:


> Bienvenido Santi!!! Yo fui a tu liceo!!! Aunque solo en primero, pero ta, anduve por el Misericordia.
> Que bueno, cuanta gente nueva!!!


No jodas Litox! Supongo que debiste haberlo visto en todo su esplendor, porque lo que es ahora :nuts: jajaja pero de a poco intentan mejorarlo... 

Muchas gracias a todos por la bienvenida gente!


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Bueno Santi, saludos!!! Bienvenido!

Conozco el liceo al que vas; he estado ahí alguna que otra vez.

Bueno, y como decís vos, nos estamos leyendo!:cheers1:


----------



## arac

ah q mal otra cifra q nos desfavorece en las estadisticas del foro!


----------



## arac

creo q del 2005


----------



## Tebi

rodriko said:


> Bienvenido tebi!!
> Contános algo de vos así te vamos conociendo un poco!


Hola que les puedo decir; que soy de Punta y un amigo me animo a agregarme a este foro que parece estar bastante bueno y ya estoy pensando en colgar fotos de mi ciudad.


----------



## arac

AH q genial! tambien podes colaborar con el thread d rodriko de puntadelestemardelplataviñadelmar


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Tebi, tu amigo de casualidad es litox? jeje


----------



## Tebi

rodriko said:


> Tebi, tu amigo de casualidad es litox? jeje



Si exacto litox es mi amigo. Viste las fotos que el subio al thread tuyo ? Quedaron muy buenas no ? Proximamente habra mas de esa partida.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

jejeje, si si, obvio que las ví, están muy buenas.
Esperamos más 

Que edad tenés Tebi?


----------



## Tebi

rodriko said:


> jejeje, si si, obvio que las ví, están muy buenas.
> Esperamos más
> 
> Que edad tenés Tebi?


25 años. Vos rodriko?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

XD, soy menor que vos...jejeje


----------



## Litox08

:colgate: Bienvenido Tebi!!!:cheers:
Me sorprendió lo rápido que te llegó el mail de Skyscrapercity para que te puedas inscribir definitivamente, porque recién el domingo te registraste!
A mi me acuerdo que me demoró como dos semanas jeje


----------



## palmares

Bienvenido Tebi. Vivis en Punta o en Montevideo? essta bueno tener otro forista de la ciudad estenia para que nos mantengan mejor informados con lo que sucede por aquello lares.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido tebi!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## sebrivero

bienvenidos los nuevos y rebienvenido el viejo...


----------



## Fr.

arac said:


> en serio, q bueno ojalá q lo pongan de nuevo, a mi también me gustaba mucho.
> 
> PD: o sea q vos todavía estas con el plan 86?


yo tengo plan 2003 y tambien tengo italiano...


----------



## Antrax

Tebi said:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, no se muy bien como funciona esto pero entro con muchas ganas de participar de esto. Un abrazo a todos.


bienvenido a la familia


----------



## Antrax

Litox08 said:


> :colgate: Bienvenido Tebi!!!:cheers:
> Me sorprendió lo rápido que te llegó el mail de Skyscrapercity para que te puedas inscribir definitivamente, porque recién el domingo te registraste!
> A mi me acuerdo que me demoró como dos semanas jeje


litox es instantaneo ahora, salvo que en tu caso te estuvieran haciendo averiguaciones ante interpol jajajajajaja:lol::lol:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Bienvenido Tebi!


----------



## paraguayita87

no soy nueva pero si que entro poquisimo al foro, y bue ya muchos me conocen como la paraguaya que le encanta discutir ajajajja, oy de san lorenzo paraguay tengo 20 años yyy no se que mas decir ejejje, besitos


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenida...(???)


----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenido tebi!


----------



## f-e-d-e

como andas paraguayita compatriota y vecina ajajajaj che linda nunk me respondes en el foro paraguayo aunque sea ak respondeme si?besos nenas y espero verte con mas frecuencia


----------



## mariolo427

hola gente me anime a presentarme.........hace un par de meses que entro a leer y mirar que avances o que proyectos hay en mi querido montevideo............................les escribo desde atlanta...............estoy ligado a la construccion pero no se crean que soy arquitecto o que pueda bajarles esas magnificas fotos que publican ustedes..............los aliento a que sigan aportando sus datos,sus conocimentos para que los que estamos lejos podamos ver como va todo en uruguay...............y en el caso mio y aprendiendo cosas nuevas de ustedes...........un saludito para todos


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido che!


----------



## NicoBolso

mariolo427 said:


> hola gente me anime a presentarme.........hace un par de meses que entro a leer y mirar que avances o que proyectos hay en mi querido montevideo............................les escribo desde atlanta...............estoy ligado a la construccion pero no se crean que soy arquitecto o que pueda bajarles esas magnificas fotos que publican ustedes..............los aliento a que sigan aportando sus datos,sus conocimentos para que los que estamos lejos podamos ver como va todo en uruguay...............y en el caso mio y aprendiendo cosas nuevas de ustedes...........un saludito para todos


Bienvenido


----------



## ilignelli_1990

welcome!


----------



## palmares

Bienvenido


----------



## arac

Bienvenido Mariolo!!!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Santi92

Benvenuti che!!! Sentite como en tu casa!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Bienvenido a la comarca.


----------



## mariolo427

gracias a todos por darme la bienvenida,aqui disfrutando el dia del trabajo en USA


----------



## Santi92

Sei il benvenuto... :cheers: Qué raro, ¿No es el 1° de Mayo?


----------



## mariolo427

no es gracioso por que creo que el 1 de mayo se festeja por que mataron unos sindicalistas en chicago.........pero los gringos lo festejan en setiembre....ellos le dicen el labor day


----------



## Antrax

mariolo427 said:


> no es gracioso por que creo que el 1 de mayo se festeja por que mataron unos sindicalistas en chicago.........pero los gringos lo festejan en setiembre....ellos le dicen el labor day


bienvenido.... al foro


----------



## mbuildings

B I E N V E N I D O !!


----------



## espectro

welcome! mariolo!


----------



## Litox08

mariolo427 said:


> hola gente me anime a presentarme.........hace un par de meses que entro a leer y mirar que avances o que proyectos hay en mi querido montevideo............................les escribo desde atlanta...............estoy ligado a la construccion pero no se crean que soy arquitecto o que pueda bajarles esas magnificas fotos que publican ustedes..............los aliento a que sigan aportando sus datos,sus conocimentos para que los que estamos lejos podamos ver como va todo en uruguay...............y en el caso mio y aprendiendo cosas nuevas de ustedes...........un saludito para todos


Bienvenido Mariolo!!! Que bueno qu te haya gustado el foro!!! Sentite a gusto! :colgate:


----------



## Amanda_PY

soy nuevita en este foro y di un paso por ak porque uruguay siempre me gusto y el año pasado tuve la oportunidad de conocer montevideo, punta del este, durazno y ribera por eso mi visita por aqui, bueno me presento me llamo amanda tengo 20 años y soy de san lorenzo paraguay - departamentoi central


----------



## Santi92

Bienvenida Amanda!!! Cada vez más hermanos paraguayos enriquecen nuestro foro... Sentite como en tu casa!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Amanda_PY

Santi92 said:


> Bienvenida Amanda!!! Cada vez más hermanos paraguayos enriquecen nuestro foro... Sentite como en tu casa!! :banana::banana::banana:


muchas gracias santi la verdad ya estoy acomodandome super bien para ver todas las fotos que encontre por aqui esta cool todo me encanta


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido!!!! espero que participes mucho!!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

benvenido, sentite como en casa y ppor suerte en este foro hay un ambiente muy lindo y tranquilo


----------



## chester7788

Bueno che muchas gracias a todos por los mensajes d bienvendia cuando pueda aporto con algo.. see all of you later!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cualquier duda a las ordenes que aunque no soy un experto en algo puedo ayudar,jeje.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Bueno, bienvenido Chester! Como el de los conitos!


----------



## El Alemán

NO!!!!!!!!!! era el de los chizitos!!!!! ahora horriblemente llamados cheetos!!! a mi me gustaban los de ketchup, pero los sacaron hno:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

te acordás?? a mi me encantaban los de ketchup!! siempre los llevaba para la merienda de la escuela!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

fah, los de ketchup era los mejores! y despues no se los vio mas...


----------



## FAllen Malak

Con permiso gente^^
Buee entro a este foro de la mano de mi gran amigo El Aleman, si tiene nombre jodido pero es un pancito de dios. Me dieron ganas de entrar luego de que me pidio que hiciera un banner para la pagina y la verdad es que me re colge y bueno estar en otro foro no hace mal y siempre se puede encontrar gente macanuda n_n
Bueno lo 1ero que quiero aclarar, es que yo no me quiero dar a conocer como FAllen Malak, en otro foro mi nick es este y ya me reconocen con este nombre y ta no daba para crear otro nuevo en fin, como rulea este gif: :banana: que temon It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time XDD


----------



## El Alemán

bienvenido FAllen!!! que bueno que decidiste entrar.


----------



## Santi92

¡Bienvenido Fallen! Espectaculares tus banners, un gusto tenerte por acá :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## sebrivero

bienvenidos chester y malak!!!


----------



## espectro

bienvenidos, que bueno, mas gente al foro!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Fllen MAllack,por que ese nick? Muy buenos tus banners.


----------



## FAllen Malak

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenido Fllen MAllack,por que ese nick? Muy buenos tus banners.


Es FAllen Malak XD no se porque la gente siempre le cuesta escribirlo. El porque de mi nick es una historia que se remonta a cuando tenia O___O no se cuanto tenia ponele que 14 años y en otro foro te pedian un nick, y no iva a ser tan boludo de poner mi nombre, entonces pense en Darth Malak, un jedi caido convertido en sith, por algo lo de fallen y malak, a su vez habia un guitarrista de apelido malakian que me volo la cabeza, si terminacion ian, o sea armeño y el ian se puso en no se que epoca, entonces en algun momento el malak estubo solo, y oh casualidad malak significa angel segun lo que encontre, entonces es como todo un nick simbolico.


----------



## SebaFun

OK,algo entendi jajaja,y disculpa si te molesta que lo escriba mal,jaja,a ver voy a provar sin mirar: FAllen Malak.Asi?jeje


----------



## IFER

Hola, quisiera presentarme. Me autodefino como un urbanista aficionado que descubrí -como suele suceder muchas veces- a éste foro de pura casualidad mientras buscaba información -de aficionado- sobre la Torre del Congreso, ubicada a escasas cuadras de mi apartamento. El dejar de sentirme un "marciano" y poder observar que existen otras personas que contemplan atónitamente edificios y hasta los fotografían como yo, me asoció inmediatamente con ustedes ni bien comencé a leer los comentarios. 
Espero ser parte, y poder aportarles opiniones que, como las de todos ustedes, nos permitan crecer y seguir soñando con un Montevideo cada día más cosmopolita.
Saludos !!!


----------



## IFER

Hola, quisiera presentarme. Me autodefino como un urbanista aficionado que descubrí -como suele suceder muchas veces- a éste foro de pura casualidad mientras buscaba información -de aficionado- sobre la Torre del Congreso, ubicada a escasas cuadras de mi apartamento. El dejar de sentirme un "marciano" y poder observar que existen otras personas que contemplan atónitamente edificios y hasta los fotografían como yo, me asoció inmediatamente con ustedes ni bien comencé a leer los comentarios. 
Espero ser parte, y poder aportarles opiniones que, como las de todos ustedes, nos permitan crecer y seguir soñando con un Montevideo cada día más cosmopolita.
Saludos !!!


----------



## FAllen Malak

Bueno yo tambien soy nuevito pero BIENVENIDO!!! y a pasarla bien che !!!!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido iFER, cada día somos más che, que bueno!!!


----------



## palmares

Bienvenidos a todos (no pongo nombres porque son un monton y ya me perdi jaja)


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido Fallen Malak!! (che, vi tu foto y me parecés conocido! pero no estoy seguro de dónde...de casualidad estás en animefg vos?)

Bienvenido vos también Ifer!! cuántos años tenés?

Que bueno che! bueno, pasensé por el thread "Censo del foro Uruguayo" (ya somos como 80!!)


----------



## FAllen Malak

rodriko said:


> Bienvenido Fallen Malak!! (che, vi tu foto y me parecés conocido! pero no estoy seguro de dónde...de casualidad estás en animefg vos?)
> 
> Bienvenido vos también Ifer!! cuántos años tenés?
> 
> Que bueno che! bueno, pasensé por el thread "Censo del foro Uruguayo" (ya somos como 80!!)


Media pila XD tengo el mismo nick ahi XDD quien sos vos en afg ?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bueno che, son muchísimos en ese foro, y no conozco a nadie con excepción de Suzaku.
Por lo tanto no me acuerdo de tu nick, ni de nada, pero cuando vi tu foto acá, me pareciste conocido de algún foro..y bueno, el único foro en el que estoy además de este es Animefg...por eso deducí que podías ser de ahí.
Mi nick en ese foro es rodriko, y tengo el mismo avatar que acá.
Pero hace pila que no entro.


----------



## FAllen Malak

Ahi va, na cuando los conoces a todos no son tantos XDD ya te saque pero de cara no XD


----------



## IFER

rodriko said:


> Bienvenido Fallen Malak!! (che, vi tu foto y me parecés conocido! pero no estoy seguro de dónde...de casualidad estás en animefg vos?)
> 
> Bienvenido vos también Ifer!! cuántos años tenés?
> 
> Que bueno che! bueno, pasensé por el thread "Censo del foro Uruguayo" (ya somos como 80!!)


Gracias a todos por la bienvenida ! Tengo 39 años. A seguir sumando gente !


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos!!!


----------



## Miaplacidus

Hola gente, me llamo Federico (o Fred para algunos), tengo 18 años, estudio química y diseño gráfico (sí qué hago acá???)

Hubiera hecho arquitectura si no odiara el dibujo tradicional apasionadamente...


----------



## NicoBolso

Miaplacidus said:


> estudio química y diseño gráfico (sí qué hago acá???)


No te preocupes, yo estudio derecho :lol:

Bienvenido


----------



## IFER

Miaplacidus said:


> "tengo 18 años, estudio química y diseño gráfico (sí qué hago acá???)"


No te preocupes... yo soy auxiliar contable !! No importa de donde vengas, importa que estés acá.
Bienvenido !!! Que disfrutes el foro !!!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido!! yo estudio 6to economía, así que no te sientas bicho raro.


----------



## FAllen Malak

Bievenido y gracias por elegir aerolineas uruguayas n_n


----------



## espectro

^^ buena forma de recibir, bueno me alegra que siga gente desembarcando en el foro, bienvenidos!


----------



## Santi92

¡Bueno, bienvenidos a todos!, disculpen si me faltó alguno en esta nueva oleada de foristas... Seguro que la van a pasar bien acá, hay de todo como en botica...


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos a todos,y no importa no ser del palo ya que yo estudio derecho pero me encanta la arquitectura.
BIENVENIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenidoa a todos genmteeeeee, ya son tants que es costoso darle la bienvenida a todos!


----------



## acuamarine

bienvenidos a todos los nuevos!!!
jajaja, entonces yo que hago aca si soy modelo y estudio tecnicatura en belleza??....jajajaja


----------



## Miaplacidus

ilignelli_1990 said:


> bienvenidoa a todos genmteeeeee, ya son tants que es costoso darle la bienvenida a todos!


Los invadimos!!!! Bwahahahhaha :crazy2:


----------



## jack.

Buenooo... otro más !! 

Buenas, mi nombre es Juan, diseñador gráfico, conocí el foro por medio de iFER, que es mi pareja, y me romp... para que entrara... y bueno, acá estoy !!!

Salú a todos, se está armando una gran comunidad !!


----------



## IFER

jack. said:


> Buenooo... otro más !!
> 
> Buenas, mi nombre es Juan, diseñador gráfico, conocí el foro por medio de iFER, que es mi pareja, y me romp... para que entrara... y bueno, acá estoy !!!
> 
> Salú a todos, se está armando una gran comunidad !!


Por fin !!!!! (Tendré la policía pisándome los talones...) jeje  Bienvenido !!!!


----------



## jack.




----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenido jack!esperemos te sinetas comodo y hagas aportes muy buenos!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

todos bienvenidossss!!!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvendo jack!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido jack,ese nombre es por tu avatar o te llamas jack?


----------



## SebaFun

Ya me fije que te llamas JUAN,jeje.BIENVENIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack.

Y yo te iba a responder !!	:colgate:

Gracias todos por las bienvenidas !!!


----------



## palmares

jack. said:


> Buenooo... otro más !!
> 
> Buenas, mi nombre es Juan, diseñador gráfico, conocí el foro por medio de iFER, que es mi pareja, y me romp... para que entrara... y bueno, acá estoy !!!
> 
> Salú a todos, se está armando una gran comunidad !!


A NO NO NO, ASI NO SENIOR MODERADOR , PAREJITAS ACA NO hno: .... nooo, mentira, bienvenido Juan y esperamos tus aportes, y como es eso de que te obligaron a inscribirte, no quiero pensar que te tienen dominado :lol::lol::lol:

Che a todo esto cual es el nombre de iFER, sabemos que tiene 39 y es contador o algo asi, pero y el nombre?


----------



## jack.

Hay que dejarlo contento 
Fuera de joda, me parece que se esta armando una buena comunidad, y quería meter la cucharita también !! Jeje
Se llama Fernando !


----------



## mbuildings

bienvenido jack !!!!! ........esperemos que disfrutes este foro tanto como nosotros !!!!


----------



## Santi92

¡Bueno, sean bienvenidos todos! Como ya dije, acá hay de todo como en botica, así que van a pasar un buen rato o por lo menos entretenerse. Muchas gracias por sumarse al loquero que dimos en llamar "Foro Uruguayo", seguro que van a pasar un buen rato acá. :cheers:


----------



## FAllen Malak

Bienvenido a al extraño mundo Jack, a pasarla bien!


----------



## NicoBolso

palmares said:


> A NO NO NO, ASI NO SENIOR MODERADOR , PAREJITAS ACA NO hno:


En una semana perdemos 60.000 usuarios.


----------



## Miaplacidus

Bienvenidos... Jejejeje las parejas LGBT estamos invadiendo!!! Voy a tener que decirle a media comunidad que entre...


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Jack, welcome a la comunidad SSC Uruguay. Me mat'o lo de Location, Interne, muy bueno.

PD, no se si es solo a mi, pero no me deja poner tildes ni dos puntos ni nada que se ponga con el shift. Me esta pasando solo aca en SCC. Espero se me arregle pronto.


----------



## Miaplacidus

No tendrás la distribución de teclado mal para el navegador?


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

Se me cambio ahora, no se. Hasta hace 20 minutos no tenia problema. Como arreglo eso 

Ni el signo de pregunta me anda wuaaaa


----------



## uru_manya_leo

Hola, soy Leonardo (soy de Peñarol) y acá estoy viendo que se puede hacer.....me registré sin querer hace meses y no sabía que era SSC, hace unas semanas volví a entrar y de golpe entendí todo jajajajaaj


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido, pese a que ya hace un tiempo que estás entre nosotros


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido uru manya leo,aunque ya he visto algunos posts tuyos,te doy la bienvenida de mi parte oficialmente.


----------



## FAllen Malak

Bienvenido che n_n


----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenidooo..aunque leo, antes de presentarte has hecho varios post, asi que ya te ubico..jaja


----------



## arac

che después de la plétora de usuarios nuevos no aparecio nadie más.
Nuestro crecimiento demográfico se ha estancado hno:
por lo menos nos queda la juvenud


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bueno che, todo tiene su límite! tampoco vamos a pretender que todos los meses se registren 5 y más usuarios como en los últimos meses! je


----------



## Miaplacidus

Yo estoy tratando de convencer a un amigo...


----------



## Tronco27

hola soy Santiago , 27 años montevideo


----------



## IFER

Tronco27 said:


> hola soy Santiago , 27 años montevideo


Bienvenido !!! Cada vez somos más !


----------



## jack.

Bienvenido Santiago !!!
(vieron, querían un integrante nuevo en la comunidad ?)

Yo prometo dejar de hacerme el voyeur y comenzar a participar un poco más  ...


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Tronco!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Santi92

Sei il benvenuto, tocayo!!

:banana:


----------



## IFER

Gracias Tronco por haber despertado a Jack !! (shhhh: participa mucho en un foro tecnológico pero éste solo lo sobrevuela cada tanto...) :lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Jack es uruguayo? ni lo registraba, jeje

Bienvenido tronco! 
Qué hacés de tu vida? xD (ya que la edad y el nombre ya lo dijiste jeje)


----------



## espectro

bienvenido santiago tronco 27


----------



## SebaFun

BIENVENIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TRONCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cada vez mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arac

Bienvenido troncoooo!!!!


----------



## jack.

rodriko said:


> Jack es uruguayo? ni lo registraba, jeje
> 
> Bienvenido tronco!
> Qué hacés de tu vida? xD (ya que la edad y el nombre ya lo dijiste jeje)



Que feo que a uno ni lo registren... :jk:


----------



## palmares

^^ Bueno amigo jack, vas a tener que hacer algo al respecto :lol:

Bienvenido Tronco


----------



## SebaFun

Y si,por ejemplo ser mas registrable,jajaja,joda joda.


----------



## jack.

Ustedes lo pidieron... :devil:

después, a no quejarse ...


----------



## SebaFun

Nop,para nada,mejor asi,jaja.


----------



## palmares

Bienvenidos a todos y especialmente a los paraguayaos con quienes hemos tenido siempre tremenda buena relacion en este foro.... bienvenidos nuevamente.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Edit....


----------



## mariolo427

GSUY said:


> HOLA MI NOMBRE ES GABRIELA TENGO 27 AÑOS, NACIDA EN MONTEVIDEO, CRIADA FUERA DE MI HERMOSO PAÍS,VIVI 5 AÑOS EN BUENOS AIRES,3 AÑOS Y SEIS MESES EN EL SALVADOR, SAN SALVADOR PROPIAMENTE, 1 AÑO Y MEDIO EN HONDURAS, TELA ATLANTIDA, Y 15 AÑOS EN COSTA RICA, VINIMOS PARA ACÁ EN EL 87 Y PARTIMOS HACIA HONDURAS EN EL 92, REGRESANDO EN EL 98, LLEVO 10 AÑOS ININTERRUMPIDOS EN ESTE EXÓTICO PAÍS, PRECIOSO, PERO NO COMO MI URUGUAY QUERIDO.TENGO UN AMIGO COSTARRICENSE, TILLOR EL ME PRESENTO ESTE FORO Y HOY TUVE LA OPORTUNIDAD DE UNIRME.
> EXTRAÑO MI TERRUÑO Y TODO LO QUE TRAIGA A MI PAÍS HACIA MI ES UNA MARAVILLA, MARAVILLOSO FORO.
> AMO COSTA RICA COMO SEGUNDO HOGAR, LA GENTE ES FANTÁSTICA.


hola bienvenida tuve la oportunidad de conocer gente de donde vivis.......mas precisamente de alajuela


----------



## mariolo427

L E O said:


> Buenas a todos! Bueno me presento, soy L E O, bueno no es mi nombre, mas bien deriva de mi apellido.. Soy paraguayo, pero admirador de Uruguay, del país en si y de su gente, ya que tengo excelentes referencias sobre ambos, una tarea pendiente que tengo es la de visitar su país.
> 
> Tengo 24 años y nada jaja..


me encanta cuando gente de otro pais entra a nuestro foro


----------



## yo uruguayo

Hola, me presento mi nombre es agustin. 
Hace tiempo que veo el foro y me encanto, de la mayoria de los proyectos no tenia ni idea todos son muy buenos. Me interesaria participar como ustedes pero la informacion que tengo es nula.
lo de nula me suena a cosa de vieja no tengo informacion de ningun proyecto menos de los que ya noexisten (hice un thread para eso) queda mejor
Saludos agustin


----------



## Santi92

¡Bienvenido Agustín! 

:banana:

¿Qué querés saber? Acá estamos para ayudarte...


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido Agustín!
Qué edad tenés? de qué barrio sos? qué hacés de tu vida??

No tenés por qué tener información necesariamente para participar acá! 
Espero te sientas cómodo y que te siga gustando el foro!


----------



## Miaplacidus

Bienvenidos todos los nuevos


----------



## Lord_Nelson

bienvenidos todos los nuevos wow son varios!! como dice parlancho esta es su casa


----------



## IFER

Bienvenido Agustín ! Yo soy casi nuevo también, y he aprendido bastante aquí en el foro... Arriba !:banana:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

bienvenido agustin!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Agustín, estás en tu casa, y quedate tranqui que a medida que participes ta vas interiorizando más de los proyectos.

Saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Sei benvenuto Agustino,jajajaja
Bienvenido al foro URUGUAYO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ah,sos uruguayo,boludazo yo,jeje.


----------



## espectro

bienvenido agustin!


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenido Agustín, por lo que vi entraste con todo! jeje
Espero te sientas cómodo y te guste el foro :colgate:


----------



## Sh_progre

Hola, mi nombre es Santiago, y vivo en Progreso Canelones, hace tiempo que conoci el foro, buscando informacion para un trabajo de geografia, pero soy medio vago para esto de escribir por eso no se me daba tanto por participar jeje


----------



## El Alemán

bienvenido santiago!! estás en tu casa.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido de vuelta Sh progre,yo ya te la di en otro thread,pero aca es la que verdaderamente cuenta.
BIENVENIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi92

Me sonaba tu "cara" conocida...

Bueno, ¡re-bienvenido al foro!


----------



## UruMex

*hola*

Bue... vengo viendo el foro por algun tiempo, pero acabo entrar, me llamo Fabrizio Satorno, soy uruguayo-italiano tengo 13 años y vivo en mexico, para mi Uruguay es ejemplo de desarrollo, aunque no lo apreciaba hasta q me fui del pais.
Los comentarios q hacen me encantan y siempre me quedo engachado horas leyendo sobre los proyectos.
saludos a todos y me encantaria poder agregar algo bueno al foro.


----------



## Santi92

arac said:


> Bienvenido Santi92



¬¬​




arac said:


> parecés un cantante tropical diciendo "éssssa", ¿no serás Alex Stella encubierto?




xD.​


----------



## yo uruguayo

Whelcome to the jungle


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido, esperamos buenos aportes.:banana::banana:

PD: arac, estabas bien al pedo para hacer eso con las bananitas, no?


----------



## yo uruguayo

Parece una alfombra


----------



## arac

El Alemán said:


> Bienvenido, esperamos buenos aportes.:banana::banana:
> 
> PD: arac, estabas bien al pedo para hacer eso con las bananitas, no?


esato! es que hay que poner cosas interesantes para que los foristas nuevos se queden


----------



## Johnnyboy

hola carnales! por el momento no se en que puedo ayudar en el foro porque estoy en Mexico pero cuando vuelva a uru (ahora en verano) me gustaria agregar fotos diariamente, hace tiempo que me meto aca recien ahora se me ocurrio hacerme usuario, buenos nos vemos


----------



## crasho

Hola, me llamo Héctor, tengo 19 años, soy de Puerto Rico, soy nuevo en el foro uruguayo y me gustaria aprender de su cultura, asi que estare por este foro también. Saludos


----------



## uru_manya_leo

Bienvenido entonces crasho!!!


----------



## Santi92

¡Bienvenido Crasho! Sep, te he visto alguna que otra vez en el foro boricua. Sentite libre de participar.


----------



## Bmibes

Hola Como andan? Bueno hace mucho que entro al foro pero nunco habia posteado nada. Me llamo Sebastian tengo 28 años y soy de Montevideo.
El foro esta D+ y hay muy buena onda aca. Un abrazo.


----------



## Santi92

¡Bienvenido Bmibes! ¡Siguen cayendo más foristas! 

Esperamos que la pases bien por acá, un abrazo.


:banana:


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido bmibes!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido wey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
jajaja,bienvenido uruguayo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Me refiero a John


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido tambien crasho !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Espero la pases bien en el foro uruguayo.

Bmibes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIENVENIDO TAMBIEN
Buenisimo que entre gente con buena onda.


----------



## TUX-Kubuntu

Buenas tardes, mi nombre : Juan Andres, naci hace 31 años en la ciudad de salto, vivo desde los 17 en montevideo y las quiero a las dos por igual. Viajo cada 3 meses mas o menos a mi ciudad natal para quedarme un fin de semana disfrutando de la familia y la tranquilidad. Cuando quieren pasen por Salto-2008 un humilde aporte de fotos salteñas que las actualizaré cada vez que viaje por allá.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido TUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ese thread de salto esta impecable de verdad.Bueno,eso espero que la pases bien,etc,en el foro uruguayo.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Tux-Kubuntu, hay un thread de Salto que hice hace un mes maso que está bastante completo, si querés mirálo a ver que tal.
Éste es el enlace.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=723316


----------



## espectro

que bueno gente nueva!


----------



## TUX-Kubuntu

Tenes rezon Rodriko, es mas debemos tener gustos similares porque hay varias fotos de la costanera que la sacamos practicamente desde el mismo lugar jejeje. Si las hubiese vista antes no las repetia, disculpen.
Voy a sacar de los lugares que aun no se han visto , ejemplo : Parque Harriague con su zoo y anfiteatro y velodromo. Parque Solari, Aeropuerto, zona de discotecas en la noche, zona comercial a la hora pico, y algunas de los tantos barrios de la ciudad, asi como de edificios publicos y los de mas de 5 pisos. Saludos a todos, TUX


----------



## TUX-Kubuntu

Tenes rezon Rodriko, es mas debemos tener gustos similares porque hay varias fotos de la costanera que la sacamos practicamente desde el mismo lugar jejeje. Si las hubiese vista antes no las repetia, disculpen.
Voy a sacar de los lugares que aun no se han visto , ejemplo : Parque Harriague con su zoo y anfiteatro y velodromo. Parque Solari, Aeropuerto, zona de discotecas en la noche, zona comercial a la hora pico, y algunas de los tantos barrios de la ciudad, asi como de edificios publicos y los de mas de 5 pisos. Saludos a todos, TUX


----------



## topoeloy

Saca fotos de lo que te inspire :banana:


----------



## TUX-Kubuntu

topoeloy said:


> Saca fotos de lo que te inspire :banana:


Bueno, entonces solo habra fotos de las salteñas :nuts:


----------



## topoeloy

TUX-Kubuntu said:


> Bueno, entonces solo habra fotos de las salteñas :nuts:


Seran bienvenidas de mi parte...aunque creo que el 90% de los foristas lo va a reprobar jeje


----------



## [email protected]

Hola gente, soy Pablo, tengo 25 años y desde hace bastante tiempo leo todos los post de este foro, el cual esta muy bueno!!!

Me encanta todo lo relacionado al transporte, pero tambien, me fui enganchando mucho con las obras y proyectos para el pais, se podria decir que me contagiaron:lol:

Tambien les cuento que laburo en un call center de Zonamerica, asi que si quieren foto de algo en particular alli dentro, pidan nomas!!

Un abrazo y gracias!


----------



## espectro

^^ jajjaja bienvenido, felicitaciones por el avatar; ese bus leyland de cooptrol, y despues paso a comentarte que marchaste al decir pidan fotos de lo que quieran porque hace tiempo que se comentaba que no habia fotos de zona america y sus edificios


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido pablito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ahora oficialmente en este thread.Bueno,espero la pases re bien.Esto crece y crece,esperemos que se mueva a la par de lo que crece. crece.


----------



## [email protected]

espectro said:


> ^^ jajjaja bienvenido, felicitaciones por el avatar; ese bus leyland de cooptrol, y despues paso a comentarte que marchaste al decir pidan fotos de lo que quieran porque hace tiempo que se comentaba que no habia fotos de zona america y sus edificios



Jjajajaja y bueno, alguien tenia que conseguirlas no??
Gracias por la bienvenida espectro y sebafun!!!!

Ah, el leyland es de la antecesora de Cooptrol, la municipal, AMDET


----------



## Santi92

¡Bienvenido Pablo! Te saqué enseguida por el avatar, porque una vuelta andaba buscando fotos de coches de Cutcsa y me encontré con un thread de tu autoría en otro foro que estaba alucinante de completo...

Bueno, ojalá la pases bien por acá, hay de todo como en botica. A propósito, ¿No sabés nada del Proyecto Lúmina?


----------



## IFER

Bienvenido Pablito y todos los nuevos !!
Se abrió el ventanal y entra aire fresco !!
Por cierto, buenos avatares trae la gente nueva... sinónimo de buen augurio...
Arriba !! :banana:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido Pablo! 
Cuando quieras subí una foto tuya xD


----------



## [email protected]

Gracias a todos por la bienvenida!!!!
eh.....a los que saben, le puedo dar una foto mia a la monja pervertida o me va a pasar algo? :lol:^^


----------



## arac

Bienvenidos TUX-Kubuntu y [email protected]!!!


----------



## Antrax

bienvenido a los nuevos, aires de renovación los más viejos tenemos que ir dado espacio a las nuevas generaciones que mantendrán el foro vivo.. por suerte dentro de la misma linea de continuidad jeje...........


----------



## Santi92

Antrax said:


> bienvenido a los nuevos, aires de renovación los más viejos tenemos que ir dado espacio a las nuevas generaciones que mantendrán el foro vivo.. por suerte dentro de la misma linea de continuidad jeje...........


Ni se te ocurra irte.








:guns1:


----------



## SebaFun

Es verdad,que a nadie se le ocurra irse,y menos a personalidades como vos antrax.


----------



## El Alemán

Si Antrax, además estás posteando poco, ponete las pilas que haces falta!!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

[email protected] said:


> Gracias a todos por la bienvenida!!!!
> eh.....a los que saben, le puedo dar una foto mia a la monja pervertida o me va a pasar algo? :lol:^^


No te preocupés, no te voy a hacer nada  je


----------



## gusgazman

Bienvenidos, chicos!


----------



## Antrax

Gracias por el apoyo moral jeje...


----------



## Johnnyboy

si yo lo encontre de la misma forma a este foro, CON FISURA DE LO QUE PASA EN URUGUAY jajaja


----------



## Alberico

*Alberico, un periodista y fotografo aficionado*

hola todos, soy Alberico Barrios. Tengo 56 años, soy periodista, editor y docente. tengo una diario en Canelones llamado EL CORRRESPONSAL www.elcorresponsal.com.uy les propongo intercambiar imagines de Canelones y de Montevideo, por ahora.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Alberico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Espero la pases muy bien en el foro y que aportes ya que sos fotografo,jeje.
Bienvenido de vuelta y se ve que el foro va creciendo.


----------



## Santi92

Bueno, tardó pero llegó tu primer post, bienvenido oficialmente Albérico.

Seguramente un fotógrafo de profesión puede contribuír con mucho al foro, espero te sientas bien por acá.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido Alberico!!!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenidos los nuevos.


----------



## [email protected]

Bienvenido Alberico!!!!!! en internet pude ver algunas fotos, mas que nada, las relacionadas a la presentacion de coches de la empresa Ucot (sino me equivoco) en Sauce, es asi?

Un abrazo grande!!


----------



## Antrax

Bienvenido Alberico, tu tenías un espacio en un programa en TVlibre?


----------



## Johnnyboy

Bienvenido wow gente famosa, jeje, cuantos hay en el foro de Uruguay?


----------



## [email protected]

yo? :tyty:


----------



## Liliana's

Hola! soy Liliana desde España (Galicia) un saludo afectuoso


----------



## Liliana's

Me gustaría saber si me podíais ayudar??? Estoy buscando el colegio donde estudió mi madre (ella es uruguaya) "Elisa Queirolo" pero no encuentro nada, existe todavía? ¿Por qué no hay ninguna foto? Gracias


----------



## Liliana's

BUENAS TARDES!!!! Estoy haciendo una recopilación de fotos y lugares que añoran mis abuelos y mi madre, ya que estuvieron en Montevideo unos 18 años; ahora mi abuelo tiene 90 años y me gustaría regalarle algo especial, si alguien me pudiera ayudar.... necesito algua foto o imagen sobre Nueva Troya 3642, Norberto Ortiz 3748 y los Colegios Nuestra Sra. del Carmen y Elisa Queirolo todo lo demás lo he encontrado. 
Si quereis poneros en contacto conmigo mi mail es: [email protected], ya que como la diferencia de horario es mucha dudo que podamas vernos aquí. 
Gracias por todo, espero visitar algún año la tierra que vió nacer a mi madre y la hizo tan féliz. Gracias y un saludo de una española con sangre uruguaya


----------



## espectro

^^
esas direcciones son en el cerrito de la victoria.

los colegios quedan por la zona?


----------



## [email protected]

Hola, un gusto!! Me queda bastante lejos, alguno vive un poco mas cerca para sacar esas fotos??


----------



## Johnnyboy

che pablito, sos un pelado con onda?


----------



## [email protected]

Jjajaj, en realidad, todavia no soy pelado, pero segun la genetica familiar y las entradas que tengo, voy camino a eso....y si supongo que soy un pelado ondina!! jajaja


----------



## Alberico

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenido Alberico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Espero la pases muy bien en el foro y que aportes ya que sos fotografo,jeje.
> Bienvenido de vuelta y se ve que el foro va creciendo.


Estimado amigo, no soy fotografo. Admiro la fotografia y las construcciones. Me propongo colaborar en todo lo que pueda con este sitio.


----------



## Alberico

*Gracias, pero no soy fotógrafo...solo periodista. Y me propongo contribuir con el foto, con mis fotos! hasta pronto, Alberico*

Gracias, pero no soy fotógrafo...solo periodista. Y me propongo contribuir con el foto, con mis fotos! hasta pronto, Alberico




Santi92 said:


> Bueno, tardó pero llegó tu primer post, bienvenido oficialmente Albérico.
> 
> Seguramente un fotógrafo de profesión puede contribuír con mucho al foro, espero te sientas bien por acá.


----------



## Alberico

rodriko said:


> Bienvenido Alberico!!!


gracias por la bienvenida, aqui estoy para ayudar y colaborar mis fotos estan en http://www.flickr.com/photos/diario_el_corresponsal_de_canelones_uruguay/show/


----------



## SebaFun

El Alemán said:


> Seba se refiere a que muchos de los usuarios que se registran, no pasan por este thread para presentarse.


Ahi va,justo a esto me referia,gracias Aleman.

Johnny,muy buena convinacion la tuya,entre mirtha,britney y la casuela de mondongo vas a quedar mas loco quue todas ellas:lol::lol:


----------



## arac

Epa, epa, epa, me voy por un tiempo y aparece un coterráneo en el foro!!! Que suerte, así por lo menos pasamos a ser 2 los arachanes en el Censo del Foro Uruguayo. :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Bienvenido amigo de la 3ª sección!!!!

Y esperamos ansiosamente un hilo de la ciudad fronteriza (yo ando corto de dolares, entonces la prospectiva de ir un día de estos a freeshopear está medio lejana :lol::lol::lol. 

BIENVENIDO NOQTÁMBULO.


----------



## Peeperkorn

Buenas.

Soy nuevo y me presento acá.

Saludos a Chistian que me ve desde Texas.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Peeperkorn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Un saludo y espero la pases bien.De donde sos? edad?etc,


----------



## El Alemán

Beinvenido Pepperkorn a ssc!!!


----------



## reflejo

*Hola a todos!!*

Hola mi nombre es reflejo y me quiero presentar !!!!

Un saludo!

bye


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido reflejo!!!!!!!
Seas muy bienvenido,de donde sos? edad? a que te dedicas? etc(en honor a Rodri que siempre lo pregunta,jeje)
Esperemos la pases bien.
Te llamas Reflejo?


----------



## reflejo

Hola en realidad mi nombre es Arco, reflejo es mi apellido jajaja no mentira mi nombre Daniel tengo 35 years old y soy de Montevideo.


----------



## Johnnyboy

hola renzo!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Reflejo!!


----------



## SebaFun

reflejo said:


> Hola en realidad mi nombre es Arco, reflejo es mi apellido jajaja no mentira mi nombre Daniel tengo 35 years old y soy de Montevideo.


Ahi va,muy bien,gracias por contestar.
Un gusto che y que la pases bien.
PD:Muy bueno tu avatar,coincide con exelencia con tu nick.:lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenidos, reflejo y peeperkorn!


----------



## arac

Bienvenido Pepperkorn y Daniel!!!



Johnnyboy said:


> hola renzo!


¿cual es renzo?


----------



## Johnnyboy

reflejo pero prefiero ponerle Renzo.


----------



## arac

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :nuts:


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Bienvenidos Peeperkorn y Reflejo!!!

Si... John siempre cambiándole el nombre a las personas, que mala costumbre.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

arac said:


> Epa, epa, epa, me voy por un tiempo y aparece un coterráneo en el foro!!! Que suerte, así por lo menos pasamos a ser 2 los arachanes en el Censo del Foro Uruguayo. :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> Bienvenido amigo de la 3ª sección!!!!
> 
> Y esperamos ansiosamente un hilo de la ciudad fronteriza (yo ando corto de dolares, entonces la prospectiva de ir un día de estos a freeshopear está medio lejana :lol::lol::lol.
> 
> BIENVENIDO NOQTÁMBULO.



Muchas gracias *ARAC*!!! Que calurosa bienvenida:lol:, menos no se podría esperar de alguien del mismo dpto.:lol: Grandes personas conozco de tu ciudad.
Bueno, paso la mayor parte del año en Montevideo, porque estudio aqui, pero quién duda que algún dia me despierte allá con el pie izquierdo, o que me de una psicosis y me de por sacar fotos de allí, porque estando consciente no acostumbro hacero, pero en esta vida todo es posible.:lol::lol::lol:

Si, los free shops es lo que hay de interesante ahora. No importa que estés corto de dólares, comprá con pesos igual:nuts::lol::lol: jajajaj.

*Que pases bien, y gracias por el saludo*.


----------



## reflejo

Por qué Renzo???? Si soy reflejo!


----------



## reflejo

Gracias a todos por la calurosa bienvenida!


----------



## Santi92

¡Opa, brotaron nuevos foristas hasta de abajo de las piedras! ¡Bienvenidos todos! :carrot:


----------



## Johnnyboy

el zorro va a encarar!!!


----------



## Santi92

¡Opa! ¡Sigue cayendo gente al baile!*** 

_Benvenuto_ carolino, esperamos los _updates_ del Este que por acá hacen bastante falta. Seguro la vas a pasar bien por acá, un saludo. :carrot:










***Qué frase más pedorra.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Zorrito!!!!!!!!!!!
No puedo creer que nadie te haya preguntado acerca de esto,jaja:Se debe a algo particular el nick? sos un zorro? jaja,joda joda
Che,ya vi tus exelentes aportes,arrancastes con todo,felicitaciones.Esperamos tus aportes del este y esperemos la pases bien.


----------



## Santi92

SebaFun said:


> sos un zorro?


En realidad es Diego de la Vega. Pero no digas nada que si se entera el Sargento García se arma quilombo.​


----------



## Johnnyboy

para mi que es la Mona Gimenez


----------



## arac

Bienvenido Zorrito!!!!

Este hilo, últimamente anda medio surrealista (...y eso me gusta)


----------



## arac

Hey Johnny!!! Mirá en el compromiso que te metiste cuando entraste en el foro...




Johnnyboy said:


> hola carnales! por el momento no se en que puedo ayudar en el foro porque estoy en Mexico pero cuando vuelva a uru (ahora en verano) me gustaria agregar fotos diariamente, hace tiempo que me meto aca recien ahora se me ocurrio hacerme usuario, buenos nos vemos


Bueno, en realidad es solo la expresión de una intención, no una promesa


----------



## Johnnyboy

jejej aun no se termino el verano, valor! jaja y lamentablemente sigo en Mex pero enserio cuando vuelva voy a tomar fotos de los proyectos y lugares mas famosos ya que vivo cerca de todo. che arac, sigo queriendo la foto mas bizarra de un ¨bufanda¨de Melo. jaja


----------



## arac

esteee..., mejor no :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected]

jajajajaja!! Jhonny, cuando vengas por aca de nuevo, le sacas una foto vos!!:lol::lol:^^


----------



## Zorrito

Gracias por la bienvenida =)
Ehm.. mi nick es medio compli de explicar, mejor la dejamos así xD


----------



## SebaFun

Zorrito said:


> Gracias por la bienvenida =)
> Ehm.. mi nick es medio compli de explicar, mejor la dejamos así xD


Bueno,entonces lo dejas a la libre interpretacion de cada uno,podemos pensar lo que queremos:lol::loljoda joda)
Por mi parte le pondre la mejor interpretacion,jaja.
Un saludo che y disfruta.


----------



## crasho

Bienvenido Zorrito, espero al igual que los demas que te sientas a gusto en este foro.kay:


----------



## Ele

Hola a todos, me presento, mis amigos me dicen que soy muy "ELEctrico", de ahi el nick. Me encanta todo lo relacionado con medios de transporte (calles, trenes, metro, etc.), cuando era chico me entretenía dibujando planos de ciudades imaginarias e iba camino a estudiar Ingeniería Civil opción Vial hasta que se me cruzó una PC por el camino y me tiró para el lado de la programación. 

Encontré este foro buscando info sobre el famoso (y tan malhadado) proyecto del metro de Montevideo (vamos que todavía no está todo dicho, yo creo que dadas las condiciones se puede hacer). Viví toda mi vida en Mvdeo. salvo unos meses en Bogotá (Ciudad que en los últimos 15 años ha mejorado mucho en términos de infraestructura y calidad de vida, y de la que se podrían aprender unas cuantas cosas) y ahora vivo en Madrid (ciudad de la que podríamos aprender MUCHISIMAS cosas), así que bueno, eso, nada más, ahora que ya me presenté, a postear!


----------



## IFER

Bienvenido Ele !! Seguramente tus aportes van a estar interesantes.


----------



## Johnnyboy

Bienvenido Ale!!!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Ele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Esperemos la pases bien aca en el foro y ojala con tu llegada nos traigas suertes y finalmente se haga un metro en montevideo.
Saludos.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Electrico!!


----------



## Ele

Johnnyboy said:


> Bienvenido Ale!!!!!


No, no, es "Ele", y se pronuncia "Elé" con el acento al final.


----------



## Johnnyboy

BIEnvenido elefante


----------



## Tatito

espectro said:


> El tatito! es mi vecino


 andas por Belvedere tambien??


----------



## espectro

un barrio mas al oeste por carlos maria ramirez


----------



## Tatito

espectro said:


> un barrio mas al oeste por carlos maria ramirez


Ahi va... los dominios de la vieja Reina... estamos cerquita entonces...


----------



## arac

Bienvenido Tatitoooooo!!!! Espero que la pases bien por acá! 
(Bueno, por lo menos mejor de como la pasabas cuando no estabas registrado :nuts


----------



## Santi92

Tatito said:


> Mire usté como lo reciben a uno en esta estancia... asi da un gustazo barbaro...


¡Pero, faltaba má! Aura le digo a la Segovia qui' apronte un amargo pa' la visita. Hay buñuelo si gusta, con esto de la lluvia no dio pa' mucho, vió...



Tatito said:


> Ahi va... los dominios de la vieja Reina... estamos cerquita entonces...


Apuntame un poco más al Poniente, en los dominios del 125. Por cierto, debés ser de _La Cuchilla_, ¿no?


----------



## Tatito

Santi92 said:


> ¡Pero, faltaba má! Aura le digo a la Segovia qui' apronte un amargo pa' la visita. Hay buñuelo si gusta, con esto de la lluvia no dio pa' mucho, vió...
> 
> Apuntame un poco más al Poniente, en los dominios del 125. Por cierto, debés ser de _La Cuchilla_, ¿no?


Aguante esos buñuelos que dicen que se viene otra vez las lluvias y las tormentas... dele nomas que voy aprontando el amargo... 


Mirá, del barrio con Fortaleza, conozco conozco... de La Cuchilla? no... te diria que aun no me adopto la cultura futbolera del barrio... vengo de por alla donde salió el Juventud y pase un par de años por Sayago... vengo itinerando... :nuts:
Por cierto, La Cuchilla me dejó sin tablado ayer porque canceló hasta el viernes los espectaculos murgueros por el comienzo de clases, :bash:

Salute y buen martes...


----------



## IFER

Yo vivo en un barrio con un chaperío erecto todos los años a fines de enero y desmantelado por fin !!!! todos los marzos.
Lo llaman "El Monumental". Un monumento a las chapas injertado delante del monumento al cemento y entremedio de otros de mejor gusto, que contribuye a que cada vez me guste menos el Carnaval. Un desastre.


----------



## Tatito

iFER said:


> Yo vivo en un barrio con un chaperío erecto todos los años a fines de enero y desmantelado por fin !!!! todos los marzos.
> Lo llaman "El Monumental". Un monumento a las chapas injertado delante del monumento al cemento y entremedio de otros de mejor gusto, que contribuye a que cada vez me guste menos el Carnaval. Un desastre.


Si iFer, estéticamente no queda nada lindo y la verdad no se como me caeria si yo tuviera que verlo y escucharlo a diario, yo lo visito cada tanto y disfruto del espectaculo de lo que ahi se ofrece, pero estamos de acuerdo, no es lo mismo para el que vive que para el que va de visita...


----------



## Tucán

Hola es un gusto sumarme, saludos a todos.


----------



## espectro

welcome tucan sos argentino? o uruguayo radicado?


----------



## Bmibes

Hola bienvenido Tucán, espero que pases bien por acá. Saludos!


----------



## Johnnyboy

Welcome Tucán!


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Tucán!!! Yo soy nuevito por aca tambien... y recien me estoy haciendo un lugarcito... ;-)
Que te la pases bien por aca...


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido tucan, que pases bien por aca.


----------



## arac

Bienvenido Tucán!!


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenidos Tatito y Tucán!!!

Gustazo de que estén acá locos!!!!

Disfruten el foro!!!

Abrazos!


----------



## crasho

Hago mi regreso al foro uruguayo por cuestiones de salud y a la vez dandole la bienvenida al forista Tucan, como siempre espero que la pase bien al igual que todos nosotros.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡Bienvenidos Tatito y Tucán!! Vos, Tatito ... entraste con todo. A ver Tucán si se anima!

Salud!:cheers:


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Hereje y Larobi... un placer andar por aca junto a todos ustedes... 
Un abrazo.-


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos Tatito y tucan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Espero la pasen bien,y si,tatito entrastes con todo,espero sigas asi,un saludo y geniales tus aportes,las fotos diarias las disfrute mucho.
Saludos.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Lean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Que bueno,hay un thread sobre interiores creo,muy bueno que tengamos un futuro arquitecto.
Espero la pases bien y aportes.
Un saludo!!!!!!


----------



## .Nero.

Gracias otra vez por la bienvenida, tengo muchas ganas de postear fotos tambien pero antes tengo que ver unos temitas con mi pc primero jeje.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido .Nero. estas como en tu casa.


----------



## Parlanchín

Bienvenidos Emigcue y Nero, espero que lo paeen muy bien por aqui.


----------



## arac

Bienvenido Leandro! ¿El nick es por el incendiario o negro en italiano? ¿o por otra cosa?


----------



## .Nero.

> Bienvenido Leandro! ¿El nick es por el incendiario o negro en italiano? ¿o por otra cosa?


Jaja no no nada que ver con Nerón, nero burning ni italiano...aunque me gusto eso de negro en italiano. Nunca me lo habían dicho antes jeje. 

El nick lo arme juntando letras...quería algo corto y que me gustara...es medio pedorro pero lo uso hace muchos años en muchas cosas jeje. nero a sido desde personaje de juegos de MMORPG hasta raras criaturas en el spore jeje. 

saludos, gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## NicoBolso

Bienvenido! Podés pagar la cuota en cualquier Abitab o RedPagos antes del 10 de cada mes.


----------



## espectro

que bueno cada vez mas gente nueva!!


----------



## .Nero.

ajaja en que preferis dolares o euros?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

HOLA

Me llamo Emilio y soy nuevo en el foro. Nací en España pero desde los 14 años vivo en Montevideo, ciudad que considero mi casa. Me gusta la historia y todo lo relacionado con Uruguay, aficiones que combinan muy bien con la arquitectura.

No he encontrado ningún post sobre la nueva terminal fluvial de Colonia. Su construcción me parece un hecho muy significativo y será (creo) otra de las grandes inauguraciones de este año. Si alguien tiene planos, fotos o información sobre el tema les agradecería me avisaran.

GRACIAS.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Emilio!!!!!!!!
Espero la pases bien como todos y disfrutes,aportes,etc.
Ademas espero poder ayudar con lo que preguntas,si encuentro algo seguro lo pondre aca,cualquier cosa a las ordenes.
Saludos


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Emilio. Otro forista de las juveniles, jeje que bueno eso.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Bienvenido Emilio !! kay:, espero la pases muy bien aqui.


----------



## .Nero.

Welcome ^^


----------



## Parlanchín

Bienvenido Emilio, estás en tu casa!


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

¿Cómo hago para subir fotos?


----------



## El Alemán

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> ¿Cómo hago para subir fotos?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684236 A todos nos pasa, .


----------



## Parlanchín

Bienvenido Alemán!, espero que lo pases muy bien por aqui entre nosotros.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Gracias... Es un poco complicado ¿te acostumbras con el tiempo?


----------



## Parlanchín

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Gracias... Es un poco complicado ¿te acostumbras con el tiempo?


Al principio parece complicado pero con el tiempo lo hacés mecánicamente. Espero que puedas subir muchas pics Emilio.


----------



## Bmibes

Bienvenidos los nuevos:cheers:


----------



## mbuildings

Bienvenidos al foro. !!!!


----------



## URUGUAY ACCESIBLE

*SALUDOS DESDE MONTEVIDEO.UY*

Siguiendo los consejos de ARAC, y agradeciendo su doble bienvenida, paso a presentarme formalmente.
Me llamo Nicolás, tengo 33 años y soy arquitecto residente en Montevideo.
Como verán me interesa mucho dentro de mi profesión el tema de la accesibilidad al medio físico para todas las personas.
La asociamos en primer instancia a las personas con discapacidad, pero la accesibilidad nos beneficia a todos. A algunos más, a otros menos.
Los invito a visitar mi blog para que conozcan de que se trata www.uruguayaccesible.blogspot.com y bueno por acá comenzaremos a estar en contacto.
Saludos a todos y arriba...

Nicolás


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Nico, muy bueno tu blog, es muy importante que existan arquitectos con conciencia, como vos los nombras.


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenidos Emilio Rodrigo y Nicolas.
Un abrazo.-


----------



## SebaFun

Entonces,al ser formalmente presentado,serás formalmentee bienvenido Nico!!!!!
Que la pases super bien y aportes.
Un saludo.


----------



## espectro

Bienvenido a los nuevos excelente el tema de la accesibilidad nicolas!


----------



## URUGUAY ACCESIBLE

BUENO. Gracias a todos por la bienvenida y arriba.
Estoy tratando de acostumbrarme a este foro.
Me cuesta un poco porque las conversaciones se ordenan de la primera a la última y no me manejo todavía.
Pero ya le agarraré la onda.
SALUDOS

PD: Voy a colgar algún post de alguna noticia para que metan cuchara.


----------



## Antrax

bienvenido uruguay accesible seja bem vindo


----------



## Metuy

Hola como andan?

Despues de mas de un año ( creo ) regreso al foro, pero ya perdi como era mi pass, elmail con el que me registré... todo. 

Regreso, aunque mas que nada a eer y ver fotos, especialmente del interior y a no postear tanto porque a decir verdad ando viviendo en Buenos Aires y vengo por acá a enterarme de las novedades de mi pais. Aunque trataré de dar mi participacion en lo que pueda 

De paso a invitarlos a que le den un vistazo a mi blog si lo desean que no toca la tematica de Arquitectura, pero podria serles util. Aqui los pronosticos y los mapas estan realizados por mi, asi que me tienen como fuente alternativa porque a decir verdad, a Uruguay le falta sitios propios referentes a la Meteo
http://meteorologiauruguay.blogspot.com

Muchos saludos, y ahora a enterarme de lo que sucede en el paisito


----------



## Tatito

Re-bienvenido señor... para mi sos nuevo porque solo tengo un par de meses aca asi que adelante y pongase comodo. Un gusto.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido de vuelta Metuy, que cuenta tenias?


----------



## crasho

^^Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Metuy!!!!!!!!!!!
Esperamos disfrutes y participes en todo lo que puedas,un thread de meteorologia no estaria nada mal,jeje.


----------



## Metuy

Gracias Gente!

El aleman : Era algo de TRchelo, chelo_TR, algo asi jaja. Pero hace pffff

SebaFun : Cuando quieran jaja.
Y a ver si alguna vez que anden con camara en mano y hay tormenta o alguna nube interesante me la fotografian y me la mandan para el blog jeje

Saludos


----------



## El Alemán

Metuy said:


> Gracias Gente!
> 
> El aleman : Era algo de TRchelo, chelo_TR, algo asi jaja. Pero hace pffff
> 
> SebaFun : Cuando quieran jaja.
> Y a ver si alguna vez que anden con camara en mano y hay tormenta o alguna nube interesante me la fotografian y me la mandan para el blog jeje
> 
> Saludos


Ahi va, me acuerdo, si.

bueno re bienvenido che!!


----------



## NicoBolso

Metuy said:


> TRchelo


----------



## transporteuruguay

Hola que tal :wave: recién me doy cuenta que había este post para presentarse bueno mi nombre es Juan y me uní a este foro principalmente por el tema de los ómnibus que es lo que me gusta pero también me gusta viajar al interior y conocer, o sea que cuando viajo al interior mato dos pájaros de un tiro recorro todas las ciudades y pueblos de nuestro querido "paisito" y le saco foto a los ómnibus...
Si alguien que lee esto le interesa el transporte, sobre todo los ómnibus los invito a ver este blog: www.grupoaclo.blogspot.com 
Bueno no aburro más..... :blahblah: Chau


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Juan, dale con tutti nomas a comentar de omnibus y de todo lo que tengas ganas, seran agradecidos los aportes en el tema y las fotitos cuando vayas de viaje tambien, claro :banana:

Pase usted nomas... y sirvase lo que quiera. :cheers:


----------



## mbuildings

Bienvenido !!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Juan!!!!!!!!!!!!
Espero la pases bien y que bueno,ya he visto tus aportes asi que buenisimo.
Pasala bien.


----------



## transporteuruguay

kay: Bueno les agradezco la bienvenida 
Saludos :colgate:


----------



## nikobolso

Buenas me interesa mucho la arquitectura por mas q no soy estudiante me fascina y he estado vichando y descubriendo cosas sobre mi pais q jamas pense q encontraria 
saludos


----------



## El Alemán

nikobolso said:


> Buenas me interesa mucho la arquitectura por mas q no soy estudiante me fascina y he estado vichando y descubriendo cosas sobre mi pais q jamas pense q encontraria
> saludos


otro Niko Bolso mas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bienvenido, pero que pedo me voy a agarrar con los nicks.:nuts::lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Niko con K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Esperemos la pases bien,puedas aportar y te sea disfrutable el foro.
Esperamos conocerte un poco mas y cualquier cosa de como poner fotos,etc,en lo que pueda ayudar a las ordenes.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Bienvenido NikoBolso !! kay:, la mayoría que se interesa en este foro no son estudiantes del tema, por lo tanto estás en el lugar correcto, saludos.


----------



## veka-15

Es un chiste ...?? no entiendo ...


----------



## Noqtámbulo

no se a qué te referís...


----------



## mbuildings

veka-15 said:


> Es un chiste ...?? no entiendo ...


que el 80% de los que participamos en el foro no somos estudiantes de arquitectura.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Ah no sabía que a eso te referías Veka, pues para mi no fue un chiste. Como bien dijo Matías, aqui la gran mayoría no son arquitectos ni estudiantes de arquitectura, ni urbanistas ni paisajistas, según lo que conozco de los participantes más activos del foro.

Como es un lugar para quienes se interesan en estos temas... ya sean prefesionales o expertos, también estamos quienes somos meramente interesados y los disfrutamos, en una gran mayoría.

Saludos


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Jajaja, te podrías haber esforzado un poco más en tu nick Niko...jeje
Tuviste la misma originalidad que si otro forista se hubiese registrado con el nick "rodrico" jajaja.
Bienvenido!


----------



## veka-15

Noqtámbulo said:


> Ah no sabía que a eso te referías Veka, pues para mi no fue un chiste. Como bien dijo Matías, aqui la gran mayoría no son arquitectos ni estudiantes de arquitectura, ni urbanistas ni paisajistas, según lo que conozco de los participantes más activos del foro.
> 
> Como es un lugar para quienes se interesan en estos temas... ya sean prefesionales o expertos, también estamos quienes somos meramente interesados y los disfrutamos, en una gran mayoría.
> 
> Saludos


No me entendieron ... hablo sobre el nuevo forista con el mismo usuario que Nico ... no entiendo porque usar uno casi igual ... falta de originalidad ? o es un chiste ?


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Entendimos mal. Sospeché que podría ser por eso tu pregunta, y no por otra cosa. Por cierto, el nuevo forista se llama Nicolas y es aficcionado de Nacional^^


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Y sabemos eso bolú, solo que llama la atención la similitud entre NicoBolso y nikobolso...entonces veka se preguntó si se registró así por falta de originalidad o para joder (en el sentido bueno de la palabra, je)


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Es obvio lo que decís bolú... a semejante obviedad solo le agregué lo que ya sabemos... por reirme nomás, más no puedo.


----------



## CeciPy

Nikobolso, Nicobolso, Nikobolso, Nicobolso... :nuts:

Hola Nikobolso! Bienvenido. Te sugiero un nick alternativo, a modo de practicidad


----------



## arac

¡Pobre gurí!, ¡paren de atormentarlo! Yo que soy yo, como me guío más bien por los avatares de cada uno, que por el nick, no le veo tanto drama.
Sino va a tener que esperar a algún festival de cambio de nombres.
Bienvenido niko!


----------



## Bmibes

Dejen que se llame como quiera. Ah... por cierto , bienvenido niko!


----------



## CeciPy

Obvio que dejo que se llame como quiera. Tampoco tengo la potestad de obligarle a cambiarse el nick, por Dios, sugerencia era...


----------



## nikobolso

Q lio q se armo !! el tema del nickname es costumbre nomas como tengo cuenta en dos o tres foros, mas las paginas esas para bajar archivos uso el mismo nick siempre mientras se pueda (o sea q no haya otro igual), suelo ser muy olvidadizo... por lo tanto si se me ocurriera otro probablemente me lo olvide en un tiempo.

Si quieren lo cambio...


----------



## mbuildings

nikobolso said:


> Q lio q se armo !! el tema del nickname es costumbre nomas como tengo cuenta en dos o tres foros, mas las paginas esas para bajar archivos uso el mismo nick siempre mientras se pueda (o sea q no haya otro igual), suelo ser muy olvidadizo... por lo tanto si se me ocurriera otro probablemente me lo olvide en un tiempo.
> 
> Si quieren lo cambio...


Como sos nuevo y es obvio que no te vas a poner a ver que nick está repetido o no en el foro, estás perdonado kay:

Bienvenido niko !!!


----------



## KuAsImOdo

Hola a todos! Soy uruguayo residente en USA. Me encanta la arquitectura urbana, especialmente la de MVD, ciudad a la quiero mucho y visito frecuentemente. Ya hace tiempo que venia visitando este foro pero no me anime a registrarme hasta no leer por lo menos un 60% de los hilos y tener una idea basica del "protocolo" del foro. Saludos a todos y nos estamos hablando...


----------



## veka-15

La terminacion BOLSO se refiere a algo de futbol ??
si es asi ... ahora entiendo que los usuarios sean parecidos ...
pense que era una broma.

si alguien encuentra el hilo que habla sobre el porque de nuestros usuarios, actulicenlo asi los nuevos se pueden sumar.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

jaja,veka, no jodas que no sabías que siginfica bolso? jaja

Bolso :hinchas de Nacional.
Manyas : hinchas de Peñarol. jeje


----------



## veka-15

^^ No tenia ni idea ... y ayer vi una fotos de Nico en Facebook con una camiseta y una bandera que decia BOLSO y ahi cai ...
pero por pensar mal del otro usuario ... pense que era alguien haciendo una broma ...

*PERDON NIKOBOLSO !!!*

igual sigo sin entender la palabra BOLSO ... (para mi es una cartera)


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Para mi es algo donde guardamos la ropa cuando viajamos (no, las valijas no, jeje)

Pero buee, andá saber por qué le pusieron así...


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Kuasi...


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Kuasimodo.


----------



## IFER

rodriko said:


> Para mi es algo donde guardamos la ropa cuando viajamos (no, las valijas no, jeje)
> 
> Pero buee, andá saber por qué le pusieron así...



rodri, veka:

"bolso" deviene como diminutivo del otrora "bolsilludo"

A principios de siglo XX (aclaro que yo no era nacido), nuestro glorioso decano del fútbol uruguayo tenía un bolsillo en la camiseta justo en la zona donde se sitúa el escudo de Nacional. Tal como si fuera una camisa, de hecho, si observas fotos viejas veras que las camisetas de jugadores tenian hasta un cuello como en las camisas...
De ahí el apodo "bolsilludo", y el posterior "bolso".

Arriba el Bolso !!!


----------



## Noqtámbulo

veka-15 said:


> La terminacion BOLSO se refiere a algo de futbol ??


y eso que cuando aclaré esta obviedad (para nosotros, no para Veka), Rodriko me llamó de bolú, viste, ella nomás no lo sabía.^^

Por cierto, para mi, el bolso es lo que armo cuando viajo:lol:

*****

*Kuasimodo*, bienvenido al forokay:, me encanta tu avatar.


----------



## IFER

^^ Es verdad, Noq.

Kuasimodo tiene uno de los mejores avatares de nuestro foro.

Bienvenido !!


----------



## CeciPy

Kuasimodo, bienvenido!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Kuasimodo al foro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Espero que te sientas mas cerca del pais via foro uruguayo-skyscrapercity,y que la pases lindo y aportes lo que quieras.
Espero tambien que te diviertas y disfrutes de lo que el foro ofrece.
Un saludo.


----------



## KuAsImOdo

Gracias a todos por la calida bienvenida!


----------



## manzal22

Hola Quetal ...Soy de Paraguay y en todas la redes sociales que estoy siempre ando en algun foro uruguayo asi que este no sera la excepcion...


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido paraguayo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Que bueno que estes aca,espero disfrutes.
Saludo


----------



## manzal22

gracias por las bienvenida ...en realidad soy nuevo en sky no solamente en este foro ..siempre veia las fotos pero nunca me hacia un perfil buee ya tengo jaja ..vos seba siempre te veo en el foro paraguayo que comentas jajaja


----------



## Bmibes

bienvenidos kuasi y manzal:cheers:


----------



## El Alemán

ienvenido al foro Yorugua Manzal!!


----------



## carloncho 1

*HOLA*

Tambien soy nuevo,un uruguayo en Cambrils, Tarragona, España, que extraña entrañablemente el Uruguay.
Me encanta el foro,( que me hace sentir mas cerca del paisito),en el que encontras de todo en forma muy amena, y con mucho respeto.
Hace mucho tiempo que lo llevo viendo pero ahora me resolvi ser miembro del foro(la demora es porque soy muy perezoso para escribir).
Hasta siempre;cuando tenga algo para colaborar lo hare pero tengo que aprender a poner fotos, si alguien me explica, desde ya muchas gracias.chau.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bienvenido. Dolores, de las ciudades más lindas del Uruguay.


----------



## nico...u13

muchas gracias a todos por la bienvenida, la semana que viene voy para Dolores, asi que me voy a poner las pilas y les traigo algunas fotos para que conozcan, gracias supero yo por tu comentario, por fin alguien que la conoce, a todo el mundo le tengo que andar explicando donde queda, jaja


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

nico...u13 said:


> muchas gracias a todos por la bienvenida, la semana que viene voy para Dolores, asi que me voy a poner las pilas y les traigo algunas fotos para que conozcan, gracias supero yo por tu comentario, por fin alguien que la conoce, a todo el mundo le tengo que andar explicando donde queda, jaja


Cualquiera con buen gusto que haya pasado por ahí quedará enamorado. La costa al río San Salvador tiene un potencial turístico enorme. Y, al igual que Mercedes, tiene una prolijidad inusual para nuestro país.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido nico!!!!!!!!!
:banana:

Este thread andaba flojo porque no habia nuevos,al fin se cortò con tanta sequia de personas,nueva sangre entra al foro.

Dolores,hermosa,limpia,sencilla pero sobre todo,la fiesta de la primavera!!!!!!!!:banana:
Tenemos un corresponsal para la proxima fiesta nico?????(o sea vos,jeje)


----------



## NicoBolso

Me pongo al día con los saludos...



nico...u13 said:


> Bueno me presento, soy Nicolás vivo en Buenos Aíres pero soy uruguayo, de Dolores, Soriano, hace varios meses que entro al foro y cada día me gusta más , me hicieron conocer partes de Montevideo y el país que ni imaginaba que existian, ademas de que me entero que esta pasando en Uruguay. Bueno ahora si voy a poder escribir, ya que hace tiempo que entro todos los días a ver las novedades, un saludo
> Nico





Ger_man said:


> Hola, me presento, soy Germán, nuevo por estos pagos, no sé cómo llegué al foro, quizás por medio del oráculo (google), ya ni lo recuerdo, pero el hecho es que me terminé haciedo una cuenta.
> Le cuento que tengo 20 años, vivo en Belvedere y por ahora me dedico a estudiar, algo que pueden observar claramente en mi avatar :lol:
> Un saludo para todos.
> 
> Germán​



Bienvenidos  Los nuevos tienen que pasar por el thread de Fotos de los Usuarios


----------



## nico...u13

por supuesto que tienen corresponsal para La Fiesta de la Primavera, esperemos que este año no llueva, xq el año pasado se tuvo que suspender el desfile de la mañana, y solo se hizo el de la noche, una lástima por todo el esfuerzo que hicieron los chicos en hacer los carros y aprenderse las coreografías.


----------



## arac

^ Ah si, forista comprometido que no ni no!


----------



## Dragonuruguayo

Hola a todos, me llamo Fabio pero me voy a hacer conocer como dragonuruguayo, soy de Montevideo y tengo 32 años. Hace un mes que encontre este foro y recien ahora me anime a abrir una cuenta para poder compartir con todos ustedes de diversos temas. Desde ya felicito a todos por los excelentes thread del foro de Uruguay.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido DRAGONURUGUAYO!!!!!!!!!!
que bueno que se sume gente nueva,esperamos tus aportes,que comentes,la pases bien y que disfrutes y te informes por el foto.

:banana:


----------



## uruguay360

*Golpeando la puerta y entrando...*

Hola, un saludo a todos, mi nombre es Eduardo López, me enganche buscando info sobre el Banco República, así que de paso dejo un post sobre una sucursal que me pareció muy interesante. Soy fotógrafo y estoy construyendo un sitio sobre Fotografias e Historia del Uruguay, así que llegado el momento los invitare a darse una vueltita, espero les guste lo que les dejo por aqui, felicitaciones por las muchas cosas buenas que han generado, excelente comunidad, saludos a todos y sigamos en contacto.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

^

Bienvenidos Dragón y Uruguay360


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenidos ambos.


----------



## Dragonuruguayo

Gracias SebaFun, Noqtámbulo y El Alemán por la bienvenida.


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenidos a ambos al foro!!!


----------



## arac

Bienvenidos Dragón y uy360!!! espero que la pasen bien por acá!


----------



## IFER

Bienvenidos al foro Dragónuruguayo y uy360 !!


----------



## espectro

bienvenidos a todos los nuevos.


----------



## Peco's.uy

Hola hola,, saludos enormes a todos hoy día me enganche ya que un amigo me dio la noticia de este sitio, les cuento soy del centro de Uruguay de una zona Villa Tambores, bueno muchos años que emigre y termine acá en Santiago donde vivo ya mas de 10 años estudio Ciencias Sociales aunque por el momento congele,me encanta Montevideo y cada vez que puedo me escapo con algún grupito para mostrarle lo interesante que es mi país,soy amante de la inovación y de lo moderno y acogedor que mi país esta, gracias a ustedes estuve mirando algunas fo titos y vaya,,, que día a día mejoramos mas, así que reitero saludos grandes para todos y espero compartan lo mas que puedan sobre Uruguay aprovechando que están aya..........Muchos abrazos


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Peco's.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido peco's y bienvenido uruguay360 que aun no te habia dado la bienvenidakay:


----------



## yo uruguayo

welcome!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Lagarto, ¿vos sos el novio de Super Yo?


----------



## espectro

^^ Bue que preguntas :lol: RODRIKO VOLVISTE? ahora tenemos alguien que remarque nuestra caracteristica europea! jajaja ayudame con el thread de los cumple
dale.........


----------



## elmaxy

Buenas, que tal gente???
Antes que nada me presento soy Maxi, vengo leyendo este foro ya hace un tiempo pero nunca se me dio por postear nada, solo con estar al tanto de nuevos proyectos y el avance de los mismos me pareció suficiente, pero ya que día a día veo al menos el avance de 4 o 5 obras que están posteadas en el foro puede que aporte algo al respecto, ojo!!! mi aporte es el de un simple transeúnte que opina, ya que no soy ni arquitecto ni ingeniero ni nada que se le parezca, pero bueno será un aporte al fin.
Un saludo al grupete que se a formado por acá.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Maxi, y quedate tranqui que la mayoria aca somos aficionados, jeje.


----------



## elcorrecaminos3514

El Alemán said:


> Bienvenido Maxi, y quedate tranqui que la mayoria aca somos aficionados, jeje.


Hola soy el correcaminos de la juana de america alla por cno.maldonado km12 y ahora aca por españa me interesa el foro porque me encanta el transporte y ver fotos de mi uruguay querido a soy ademas chofer de omnibus en la pro
vincia de alicante . por otra parte me gustaria saber como se pone la figura como tiene el aleman de una cara de bebe enojado gracias


----------



## El Alemán

elcorrecaminos3514 said:


> Hola soy el correcaminos de la juana de america alla por cno.maldonado km12 y ahora aca por españa me interesa el foro porque me encanta el transporte y ver fotos de mi uruguay querido a soy ademas chofer de omnibus en la pro
> vincia de alicante . por otra parte me gustaria saber como se pone la figura como tiene el aleman de una cara de bebe enojado gracias


Hola, bienvenido, para seleccionar tu avatar (asi se le llama a la imagen que aparece bajo el nick) tenes que ir al panel de control, esta ahi en una barrita azul, junto a preguntas frecuentes. En una barra de la izquierda vas a tener diferentes opciones, como la firma y demas cosas, vas a ver una que dice editar avatar, entras ahi y tenes muchas opciones de avatares predeterminados, o podes subir una imagen desde tu pc (como es el caso de la mia) y que debe cumplir ciertos parametros: (El tamaño máximo de tu imagen personal es de 85 por 85 píxeles o 24,4 KB [cualquiera que sea más pequeña].)

Espero haber solucionado tu problema.


----------



## jack.

Welcome Maxi y Correcaminos !!!
Enjoy SSC :banana:


----------



## IFER

Bienvenidos sean los nuevos !

No te preocupes Maxi que acá somos en su gran mayoría opinólogos aficionados sin haber pisado siquiera la vereda de la Facultad de Arquitectura..jaja

Arriba !


----------



## Ger_man

Sean bienvenidos los nuevos kay:

Como dice iFer no se requiere título de arquitecto o ingeniero para opinar de las cosas este foro, si fuera así muchos de nosotros no participaríamos.


----------



## Lagarto_L

Bienvenidos Maxi y correcocamino! Espero que disfruten el foro. :banana:


----------



## elcorrecaminos3514

Muchas gracias aleman me a solucionado el problema


----------



## elcorrecaminos3514

:cheers:Muchas gracias a todos por la bienvenida


----------



## ibiferre

bienvenidos !!! q lindo alicante


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos maxi y correcaminos:banana:

Alicante,mi cuñado viviò alla y dice que es fantastico.


----------



## elcorrecaminos3514

alicante es una ciudad muy bonita y elche me gusta mas


----------



## palmares

Bienvenidos muchachos


----------



## [email protected]

Hola gente!!! Sientanse como en su casa :lol:


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenidos Maxy y Correcaminos! Esperemos que disfruten del foro je


----------



## Mágia

Hola!


----------



## Karolina.

Alo alo amigos yoruguas, soy de Bs. As., vengo a chusmear ~


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenidos sean Magia, y Karolina... :cheers:


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenidos!!!


----------



## El_hereje

[email protected]!!!!

A disfrutar del foro che!!! :cheers:

Karolina. chusmeá tranquila nomás!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Hereje contento...al acecho...:lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Karolina, ¿vos sos la que (no recuerdo en qué discución) dijo que los uruguayos decimos "ya po" como los chilenos? Qué cualquiera.


----------



## * Any *

Hola!!
Escribe una uruguaya, que vive en Barcelona.
Llegue por aqui de casualidad, pero creo que me quedare a vivir en este foro.
Solo deciros que vuestras estupendas fotos de Montevideo dan mucha nostalgia, pero mientras regrese a visitar mi querida Montevideo, me deleitare con las fotos.

FELIZ NOCHEBUENA Y MEJOR 2010 para todos.
Un abrazo, 
Any


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenida Any, espero que te sientas a gusto. kay:

Felíz navidad y felíz año nuevo para ti también.

Un abrazo.


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenida!!

Felices fiestas tambien para vos!!


----------



## cguridi

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Claudio, soy uruguayo y vivo en España desde hace tiempo, pero vivo enganchado a los diarios de allá y desde hace tiempo entro al foro, aunque solo ahora me animé a participar. Me gusta ver las fotos de Montevideo antiguo...trato de imaginarme como vivian mis abuelos y lo que mis padres lograron conocer un poco antes de que empezara a cambiar. Y sobretodo me entusiasmo cuando veo un emprendimiento, obras de mejora o simplemente cuando veo que se cuida y aprecia lo que tenemos. Veo que buenas ideas no faltan, quizás falta el dinero para llevarlas a cabo y sobretodo el impulso institucional....me viene a la memoria el edificio que iba a ser palacio de justicia ( el nuevo de gobierno de la plaza independencia) más de 30 años dando un triste espectáculo en pleno centro de Montevideo, o el SODRE....donde trabajó mi padre y al que fui cuando tenía 2 o 3 años, o cuantas veces me pregunté al llegar a Montevideo por avión si sería tan imposible hacer una aeropuerto que diera una buena primera imagen, no solo a los uruguayos que al fin y al cabo cuando aterrizamos en Carrasco, lo hacemos en casa, sino a los turistas...en fin....como siempre, ya se que hay prioridades.....en cualquier caso me complace mucho ver que poco a poco se hacen emprendimientos y sobretodo que en este foro se aportan y discuten ideas interesantísimas y que las colaboraciones en forma de fotos son de lo mejor. Para todos los veteranos del foro felicidades.
Un abrazo
Claudio Guridi


----------



## espectro

ANY y Claudio bienvenidos! espero se sientan mas cerca de su pais.
A los extranjeros esta es su casa pasen cuando quieran!!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido Claudio!!


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenido Claudio. kay:


----------



## SebaFun

You are WELCOME claudio!!!!!!


----------



## jack.

Welcome Any y Guridi !!! enjoy SSC !


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenidos Karolina, Any y Claudio! :colgate:


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenidos Any y Claudio... pasen y sientanse como en su casa por aqui


----------



## Dogs.

espectro said:


> ANY y Claudio bienvenidos! espero se sientan mas cerca de su pais.
> A los extranjeros esta es su casa pasen cuando quieran!!


Bueno, ahora que lo decís, voy a aprovechar para meterme y rogarles vuestra ayuda, oh congéneres charruas!

Al grano: cumpliendo un anhelo añejo, voy a conocer Uruguay en Enero. Ahora, necesitaría algo de asesoramiento hotelero: seré turista gasolero (perdón IMM). Entonces: dónde encontraré hospedaje económico, en que barrio?? alguien sabe a cuánto está el peso argentino por tales lares?
Help me, please!

Molto grazzie!


----------



## Dogs.

Ah, me olvidé de aclarar que voy a estar en Montevideo...


----------



## arac

Un peso argentino son cinco uruguayos mas o menos.
Espero que la pases genial! Exelente momento para visitar montevideo si no te gustan las masas, porque en enero la ciudad está muerta, además te podés dar una vueltita por el este, que no es tan caro.


----------



## Fratzzajaga

Hola :speech: Hola Vecinillos me llamo Eliz Kessler y soy Argenta!!! llegue a skyscrapercity hace mas de un año, siempre estaba en busqueda de ver imagenes solo por hobbie... hasta que llegue a skyscrapercity, al principio me costo horrores poder entender y este mes y desde fines de diciembre comenze a publicar sobre cosas que acompañan mi interes, y aunque soy argentina no husmeo ni publico en SSC Argntina, soy conocida por mis publicaciones en SSC Brasil, especificamente en Mundo Afora y Discusiones urbanas..
Ahora me presento en el foro Charrua, y espero ser bienvenida:cheer:... y si no... bueno que la chuen..jjajaja...:

*FRATZZAJAGA*: tiene que ver con una palabra de una cancion de mi Artista favorita France Gall, y si escuchan a cancion la encontraran!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB4R6oMkrsw&feature=related
*en el minuto 2:10*


----------



## veka-15

^^ bienvenida ... sos de las mias ...
yo tambien soy Argentina y nunca entre en el foro argento ... aca me hicieron sentir comoda desde el primer dia ...

La gente de este Foro (uy) es maravillosa ... calida ... amable ... 
La vas a pasar muy bien


----------



## Fratzzajaga

veka-15 said:


> ^^ bienvenida ... sos de las mias ...
> yo tambien soy Argentina y nunca entre en el foro argento ... aca me hicieron sentir comoda desde el primer dia ...
> 
> La gente de este Foro (uy) es maravillosa ... calida ... amable ...
> La vas a pasar muy bien


^^
percibí desde entrada que era mas familiar :lol: desde el momento que me vincularon con un *Mishito Castrado * (forista que posee foto de gatito con peluca rubia):lol::lol::lol:

un saludo y gracias* Veka * por la bienvenida


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenida Eliz!!!


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Bienvenida!!! Somos pocas mujeres en el foro, así que genial que hayas entrado! Acá somos como una familia, y es cierto, de entrada nos ponemos confianzudos, qué suerte que la gente siempre ha reaccionado bien ...

Fui yo la que te vinculé con el MininoFun, el avatar de SebaFun!!! Sentite orgullosa, es la mascota oficial del foro!!! :lol: Siempre cambia de peluca y de look ... En fin, bienvenida y a divertirse!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenida al foro yorugua!! :banana:


----------



## Ger_man

¡¡¡Bienvenida!!! Espero que te sientas a gusto.
Una abrazo. kay:


Germán


----------



## Tatita

:cheer: Bienvenida :cheer:


Salutes.


Sho.-


.


----------



## Dogs.

Consulta rápida para el que esté conectado!!
Boliches en Montevideo??
gracias!!!!

PD: Me apena la mala fama del foro argento hno:


----------



## SebaFun

Fratzzajaga said:


> percibí desde entrada que era mas familiar :lol: desde el momento que me vincularon con un *Mishito Castrado * (forista que posee foto de gatito con peluca rubia):lol::lol::lol:


El minino le dice a la colo bienvenida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:banana::banana:
Bienvenida Fratzzajaga, esperemos la pases muy bien y te diviertas en el foro uruguayo, mas familiar que cualquier otro y por eso mas informal, lo caul esta bueno, demostrando que algunos uruguayos no somos acartonados...

PD: El minino dice que la colo no decia que estaba castrado el dia que estubieron juntos:dunno:
Hembra despechada????

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gervingi

Muchachos
hola a todos, me llamo Gerardo y viendo siguiendo al foro desde hace un tiempo. Me pareció muy interesante y actualizada la información que publicaban y me dieron ganas de participar en él con el objetivo de aportar información.

Vivo en Montevideo y me dedico a la arquitectura.

Cualquier ottra info estoy a las órdenes.
saludos


----------



## El_hereje

Fratzzajaga said:


> Hola :speech: Hola Vecinillos me llamo Eliz Kessler y soy Argenta!!! llegue a skyscrapercity hace mas de un año, siempre estaba en busqueda de ver imagenes solo por hobbie... hasta que llegue a skyscrapercity, al principio me costo horrores poder entender y este mes y desde fines de diciembre comenze a publicar sobre cosas que acompañan mi interes, y aunque soy argentina no husmeo ni publico en SSC Argntina, soy conocida por mis publicaciones en SSC Brasil, especificamente en Mundo Afora y Discusiones urbanas..
> Ahora me presento en el foro Charrua, y espero ser bienvenida:cheer:... y si no... bueno que la chuen..jjajaja...:
> 
> *FRATZZAJAGA*: tiene que ver con una palabra de una cancion de mi Artista favorita France Gall, y si escuchan a cancion la encontraran!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB4R6oMkrsw&feature=related
> *en el minuto 2:10*


Bienvenida che!!!!

La vas a pasar muy bien por acá! un gusto tenerte con nosotros!

Abrazos!

PD/ Dogs, supongo ya no sirve de nada que te nombre algún boliche, pero sí aún vas a estar en Uruguay hasta el próximo finde, ahí vemos que te recomendamos! 

Abrazos!


----------



## Dogs.

^^
Gracias por la buena onda!
Acá me recomendaron Ciudad Vieja, pero crucé el arco ese que está empezando Sarandí (creo que lo llaman Ciudadela) y me sorprendió el ambiente pesado del lugar!


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Sí che, Ciudad Vieja está imposible, hace 3 o 4 años, y hasta 5 explotaba, hoy es un nido de ratas, copado por los planchas!

Andáte a Pocitos, hay muchos lugares, pero a mí en particular me gusta mucho una zona de pubs qué está a metros del complejo del WTC, hay unos cuantos, y muy buenos, y el ambiente 10 puntos!

Abrazos! y bienvenido che!


----------



## Fratzzajaga

SebaFun said:


> :


PD: El minino dice que la colo no decia que estaba castrado el dia que estubieron juntos:dunno:
Hembra despechada????

:lol::lol::lol:[/QUOTE]

Mgrrrr mgriaaauu mia!!! SEBA FUN ACA HAY TECHOS ALTOS DONDE VIVO YO!!!
ESTOY EN CELOS Y COMO LOCA!!! No me busques!!!! Mgriiauuu..

pd: estoy quedando como una latro! jjejeje


----------



## Tatito

^^:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Estos calores che... :lol:


----------



## Fratzzajaga

Tatita said:


> :cheer: Bienvenida :cheer:
> 
> 
> Salutes.
> 
> 
> Sho.-
> 
> 
> .


Hola Tatita!!!!
 Lei la historia de como llegaste aca!!! divertido quisiera que aunque sea mi hermana o una amiga estubieran! interesadas!!! un besito

Muaa! :cheer:


----------



## Fratzzajaga

What colors Tatito????


----------



## Fratzzajaga

Larobi said:


> ¡¡¡Bienvenida!!! Somos pocas mujeres en el foro, así que genial que hayas entrado! Acá somos como una familia, y es cierto, de entrada nos ponemos confianzudos, qué suerte que la gente siempre ha reaccionado bien ...
> 
> Fui yo la que te vinculé con el MininoFun, el avatar de SebaFun!!! Sentite orgullosa, es la mascota oficial del foro!!! :lol: Siempre cambia de peluca y de look ... En fin, bienvenida y a divertirse!



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Una vez salia de bailar con mis amigas y derrepente cuando llegamos a la esquina de la costanera, habia tremendo trava (osea TREMENDO) de verdad
era muy viejote cuarenton machote con tacos!!! osea TREMENDO... y con Niní y Voule, mis amigas, nos quedamos mirandolo osea mal! tipo que VALOOOR!!!... JAJAJA y se nos acerco y dijo ¿que miras que te parezco linda?
SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE... Clarooooooooo... jejejeje y nos dijo
M.I A.M.O.R... No ganamos aun la lucha pero somos MUCHAS!! JUAAAAZZ! JHEEJEJE


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenida Elliz!!! Un gusto tenerte por acá! 

Saludos y espero que te sientas como en tu casa.

Fique à vontade, como dicen los brasileros jeje


----------



## jack.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

JAAAAJAJAJJAJAAJAJJAJ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Seeeeebaaaaaa !!!

Que duda tuviste Fratzzajaga ???


----------



## espectro

jajajaja genial seba! mmm me parecio ver alguien de medias en la playa...


----------



## Zorrito

iFER said:


> A mi mepa que Seba camina por el cordón :lol:


Entre Litox que va por la mitad de la calle y alguno que vaya por una u otra vereda lo ayudan a hacer equilibro, no? :lol::lol:
Bienvenida a la nueva minina del foro! je =P


----------



## Fratzzajaga

Dios mio!!! que ingenua! Seba se la come!!!??? que quieren decir con lo de la vereda de enfrente o el cordon o la calle????????????

Mis serias dudas.. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Fratzzzzajaga duerme


----------



## SebaFun

No!!! Aun no he probado nada de comer....y soy abierto a todo....no quiere decir que lo tenga abierto:lol:

Un beso :kiss:


----------



## Litox08

jajajajajajjajajajjajaajajajja

:rofl:


----------



## Tatito

SebaFun said:


> No!!! Aun no he probado nada de comer....y soy abierto a todo....no quiere decir que lo tenga abierto:lol:
> 
> Un beso :kiss:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Que frase mas explicita, abierta e interpretable que te mandasteeeee... jejejeje




.


----------



## IFER

Los gatos, no caminan por los pretiles ?


.


----------



## Fratzzajaga

y bueeeeh!.... nadie es perfecto hehehehheehe


----------



## espectro

^^ Vos sos la de la foto?


----------



## Fratzzajaga

Sii!!! soy yo... y vos perteneces a la tuya?


----------



## espectro

^^ No, por? pero si quiero conquistar el mundo... :lol: Está mal ser ambicioso?


----------



## Satler2

*Me presento!*

Hola! Me llamo Vittorio. Tengo 19 años. Naci y vivo en Montevideo. Soy estudiante de Diseño Grafico. Me entere de la pagina gracias a Google :lol:... estaba buscando unas imagenes de WTC y una foto venia de un hilo de este sitio entonces yo tambien deseaba plantear mis dudas a los foristas y compartir opiniones! Al vivir cerca de el complejo WTC puedo brindarles muchas fotos sobre las nuevas torres que se estan construyendo  (cuando tenga tiempo voy a sacar unas cuantas fotos de las torres en construccion y del complejo! )


Bueno... Saludos a todos!


----------



## Noqtámbulo

^

Muy bienvenido *Vitto* :banana:

Espero la pases muy bien por aquí, y esperaremos tus aportes, pues


Saludos!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy pero muy bienvenido Satlerkay:

Esperamos puedas aportar a tu manera, opinar y divertirte en este espacio que es nuestro espacio, o sea de todos

Por cierto, me encanta tu avatar


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenido kay:


----------



## espectro

welcome ! SR.


----------



## IFER

Bienvenido Satler2 ! 

Ya sos, por lo menos, el tercer diseñador gráfico que postea en el foro. Aunque por ahora seas estudiante, no importa.

Que pases muy bien por aquí ! ya veo que te has seleccionado un grupete de amigos, je


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido loco!

Qué disfrutes del foro che!

Abrazo grande!


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenido señor!!


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Hola, Vittorio!!! ¡Bienvenido!


----------



## Tatita

Bienvenido!!!!

Un saludo

Sho.-


.


----------



## Satler2

Gracias a todos por la bienvenida!!! gracias!!! Saludos!


----------



## jack.

Welcome Satler !! colega !

Enjoy SSc...


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Satler... kay:


----------



## Fratzzajaga

*Putamadre!*



espectro said:


> ^^ No, por? pero si quiero conquistar el mundo... :lol: Está mal ser ambicioso?


Yo me comformo con conquistar algo importante aca en bs as!... pero segui intentando...


----------



## Fratzzajaga

Bienvenido chico Nuevo! jejejeje estan todos ree locos en este foro.. son como esos amigos que no sabes cuando vas a ver! si te Tomas el buckebus Vittorio te invito a tomar un cafe!!!

SE ME ESTA DANDO POR QUERER CONOCER A ALGUNO DE USTEDES... Tatita.. no te pongas celosa!! solo tendriamos que cruzar el charco


----------



## espectro

*aclaracion!*

yo tengo lo que quiero, no preciso cruzar y antes de cruzar el charco, si busco algo importante va ser en un lugar mas importante,...... suerte en la conquista de eso "importante"! 



Fratzzajaga said:


> Yo me comformo con conquistar algo importante aca en bs as!... pero segui intentando...


----------



## gervingi

*Primeros Pasos*

Gente.
Me presento a los foristas.
Me llamo Gerardo soy y vivo en Montevideo, me dedico a temas vinculados a la arquitectura y especialmente a edificios de oficinas. He encontrado mucha información en el foro y me gustaría compartir y aportar lo que pueda.

saludos.


----------



## El_hereje

*AVISO*: yo estoy disponible eh!


:smug::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty::naughty:

:lol:

Jajajajajaja



Abrazos!


----------



## Sebas1304

Buenos dias!!
Bueno por fin me registro hace tiempo vengo mirando el foro para enterarme de los ultimos proyectos en nuestro pais pero nunca me registro, mi nombre es Sebastián tengo 21 años, soy de montevideo, estudio arq. y trabajo en una carpinteria de obra asi que puedo informar algo de los ultimos proyectos que se estan encaminando, un saludo a todos y buen fin de semana!!


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Seba!!!!

Que pases bien!

Abrazos!


----------



## espectro

Welcome Seba, ya son varios los seba, incluso hay uno que es la celebrity del foro!


----------



## Litox08

Bienvenido Sebas! Pa, tenés nick re parecido al otro Sebas que sube fotos de los proyectos! :lol:

El minino en cambio es inconfundible! jeje


----------



## IFER

"la celebrity del foro!" 

:lol: :lol:


Bienvenido Sebas1304 !!


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenido Sebastián  kay:


----------



## Larobi

¡¡¡Bienvenidos Sebas y Gervingi!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos gervingi y sebas, espero que disfruten del foro y que puedan aportar mucho con fotos, info y lo que sea

Bienvenidos:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## El Alemán

Bienvenidos todos los nuevos foreros.


----------



## Fratzzajaga

estoy gorda!!! voy a llorar!


----------



## Cantaleone

Hola a todos copatriotas!

me hago llamar Cantaleone :yes: y bue, vivo en montevieo y me registro porque vi hace bastante tiempoque en este superforo se hablaban de los bondis yoruguas, algo que me fascina :banana:

saludos a todos!


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Binevenido Cantaleone, espero la pases muy bien por aquí


----------



## nico...u13

bienvenido Cantaleone, pasala lindo


----------



## Ronald34

Bienvenido Cantaleone!


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas Pantaleoni... ejem... digo Don Corleone... bueno... me la complicaste Cantaleone... :lol::lol::lol:


Un abrazo y que la pases bien de bien acá kay:


.


----------



## Santi92

Cantaleone said:


> me hago llamar Cantaleone :yes: y bue, vivo en montevieo y me registro porque vi hace bastante tiempoque en este superforo se hablaban de los bondis yoruguas, algo que me fascina :banana:


Seríamos dos de unos cuantos. Lamentablemente Cutcsa y su política me cortaron mi sueño infantil de ser chofer***, pero al igual que la arquitectura, los bondis me siguen tirando tanto como el primer día.

En fin. ¡Bienvenido! :happy:






*** Posta.​


----------



## Ger_man

Pufff, otro enfermito de los ómnibus, ya somos unos cuantos, vamos a terminar haciendo una revolución para expropiarle los coches a Cutcsa y así cumplir el sueño del ómnibus propio, el comandante [email protected] será nuestro líder. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bienvenido Cantaleone, espero que te sientas a gusto kay:

Un abrazo.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido cantaleone:banana::banana:

Que pases muy bien en el foro, que aportes y te diviertas

Por cierto, el nick podria ser Canta leones?


----------



## Cantaleone

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenido cantaleone:banana::banana:
> 
> Que pases muy bien en el foro, que aportes y te diviertas
> 
> Por cierto, el nick podria ser Canta leones?


jajaj, no dejalo asi :lol: es un sobrenombre que mi viejo invento hace tiempo

en realidad me uno mas que nada porque estoy empezando un proyecto de uruguay para un juego llamado "18 wheels of steel haulin" (no se si lo conocen) que es de simulacion de camiones, que se utiliza tambien para omnibus, lo que pienso hacer son pinturas de empresas uruguayas y queria ver si alguien me ayudaba en conseguirme buenas fotos ya que no ando mucho por la calle ultimamnte

Pd: gracias a todos por la bienvenida che! soy muy nuevo en este foro asi que no tengo ni idea pa donde arrancar :shifty:

saluos a todos!


----------



## Larobi

¡Bienvenido, Rey de los Bondis!


----------



## Cantaleone

Larobi said:


> ¡Bienvenido, Rey de los Bondis!


jajajaja:lol:


----------



## Mr.HighTech

Hola a todos. Hace un buen tiempo vengo siguiendo el foro, pero no me decidía a participar, hasta qué finalmente las ganas de escribir me ganaron. Vivo en la zona de Parque Rivera, tengo 29 años y soy estudiante (eterno) de arquitectura. Actualmente trabajo cómo dibujante técnico free-lance y cómo lo ven en mi nick, soy un entusiasta de la arquitectura High Tech británica.


----------



## Larobi

¡Hola, Mr. High Tech! Ponete cómodo y disfrutá del foro. Bienvenido :cheers:


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!!!! Esperemos que la pases bien y que disfrutes de el foro y que la pases bien.

Por cierto, parque rivera, hermoso parque:yes:


----------



## Ronald34

Bienvenido amigo


----------



## Mr.HighTech

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida y espero poder hacer aportes útiles.
Un abrazo a [email protected]


----------



## espectro

^^ Welcome


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bienvenido Mr.HighTech que la pases re bien en este foro!!!!! :colgate::colgate::colgate:


----------



## Satler2

bienvenido Mr.HighTech!!!! Que disfrutes el foro!!!


----------



## NicoUy

Hola,como estan?, hace un tiempo q miro este foro , y hoy decici registrarme para participar de el, vivo en montevideo y me llamo nicolas, saludos.


----------



## Larobi

¡¡Opa!! Cada vez somos más ... bienvenido :cheers:


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos a los nuevos!!!!!! espero que pasen re bien.

Bienvenido javier, a mi tambien me encantan los autos, y sobre todo manejar los autos nuevos y ver como son.Quiero probar un audi y un mercedes nuevo modelo jajaja.

Bienvenido gpark2149 espero que puedas aportar y te sientas muy a gusto en el foro, que seguro de muchas cosas seras mejor entendido que nosotros por tu titulo.


----------



## choche93

Hola! como estan mis estimados hermanos charruas! 
Me llamo Carlos Jorge, soy un paraguayo, eterno admirador de su bello, pequeño pero grandioso pais, al cual les debo una visita personalmente, tengo pariente alla aunque mi excusa no es esa sino la de conocer sus hermosas ciudades..! 
Ya desde hace tiempo visito su foro aunque nunca me atreví a dejar opiniones (positivas siempre :lol

Saludos y un fuerte abrazo para todos!


----------



## URU_RODRI

^^ Bienvenido y que cuando vengas a Uruguay te deje conforme kay:

Abrazo!


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Carlos Jorge!!!

Te esperamos de visita por acá cuando quieras y virtualmente también, ojalá que te sientas a gusto kay:



.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno bienvenido amigo Guaraní, que tu estadía por aquí sea confortable.

Saludos


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido che!!!

Qué pasés lindo en el foro yorugua Carlos!

Abrazos!


----------



## choche93

Muchas gracias a todos por su buena onda y bienvenida!
Saludos


----------



## nico...u13

bienvenido amigo guaraní, venite cuando quieras a Uruguay que te va a gustar y esperamos tus comentarios en el foro


----------



## A380B747A340B777

Hola soy de Mexico y aca se admira mucho a su pais y a Uruguay, simplemente al referirnos al pais es un sinonimo de modernidad y progreso, Montevideo una ciudad muy bonita y sus vecinos agradables aunque su actual presidente causo un interes mayor aca en el norte de Latinoamerica.

Saludos desde Mexico=UNIDAD LATINA


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^

Bienvenido che!!!

Un gusto tenerte por acá! :cheers:

Abrazos!


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bienvenido! Que pases bn en este foro kay:

Es largo tu nick jejeje


*SaLuDoS *


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos choche y A380B747A340B777, pasenla bomba en el foro:banana:


----------



## espectro

uy bienvenido como que te gustan los avioncitos


----------



## hanurg

Mi nic es hanurg, vivo en Montevideo, y me fascinan las fotos y publicidades antiguas y curiosas, espero contribuir lo que mas pueda al buen nivel de este foro.

hanurg

"En el Uruguay encontré una cordialidad auténtica como pocas veces en mi vida. Encontré ahí amor a la tierra propia, sin el menor delirio de grandeza."

Albert Einstein (diario, 24.04.1925)


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Bienvenido che!

Disfrutá del foro!

Seguro vas a hacer muy buenos aportes, ya estuve viendo que tenés tu colección de fotos antiguas!

Abrazos!


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido hanurg... :cheers:


.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido hanurg!!! que la pases bien y que aportes mucho en el foro.

Me encanta tu avatar, me encanta la frase que pusistes, la verdad que increible y muy linda la de alber einstein, ni sabia que habia visitado el pais.


----------



## Larobi

¡Un brindis de bienvenida a todos los nuevos del foro! ¡¡Nos veremos!! :cheers:


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bienvenido Hanurg!!

Que lo pases re bien!!


----------



## hacedor

Hoal soy nuevo pero hace años los sigo sin registrarme , asi que si parece que entro demasiado en confianza o digo algo bastante acido disculpen y acepto cualquier critica. 
Saludos a todos !:banana::banana:


----------



## Larobi

¡Hola, Hacedor! Bienvenido a tu casa, entonces ...


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenido kay:


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bienvenido Hacedor!!! Que pases bien!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido hacedor!!!!! se todo lo acido que quieras, se todo lo critico que quieras que ya estas en tu casa, contá en confianzakay:

Bienvenido!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## hacedor

gracias a todos , y un saludo especial a SebaFun se que es muy optimista y buena onda .


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Hacedor!!!

Disfrutá del foro che!

Abrazos!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Hola a todos, me presento. Mi nombre es Luis, soy Uruguayo, vivo en Barcelona hace 6 años, y hace unos 4 que los leo y disfruto de continuo, diria que en forma semanal, asi que se muy bien cuanto ponen todos para que este foro este tan bien, les conozco de memoria sus nicks y todo pero nunca me habia animado de entrar. Soy un enamorado de mi Uruguay y ni que decir de Montevideo, donde vivi siempre en el limite entre el barrio La Comercial y el Cordon, vecino dominguero de Tristan narvaja, supe jugar de adolescente en las canchas laterales del Iava, asi como futbol en las calles mismas, atras de la carcel de miguelete, en arenal grande y cerro largo, en martin c martinez pagola, he jugado futbol de salon en todas las canchas por ahi, desde el nueva palmira hasta el platense, fui al asociasion cristiana de jovenes de colonia y eduardo acevedo, y me tiraba en skate y mas chico en chata por las bajadas laterales del Palacio Legislativo digo esto para que sepan por donde me movia, pero toda la ciudad fue mi ambito total, la extraño como si fuera un ser querido. 
Espero estar a su altura con mis participaciones.
Ya he colgado algo en el tema Uruguay en el Mundo.
Un saludo a todos.
Luis.


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Milonguero, excelente reseña para la presentación. De más está decir que espero que te sientas muy a gusto aquí, ahora como parte activa de la comunidad.

Un abrazo.-



.


----------



## nico...u13

Bienvenido Milonguero, has empezado como todos ,leyendo sin participar hasta que nos animamos. Te va a encantar poder participar y debatir, el ambiente del foro es muy lindo y todos nos conocemos. Espero que lo disfrutes mucho


----------



## Larobi

Hola, Milonguero! Qué hacés, nos conocés, como diría el tango, verdad? Bueno, pasá nomás y posteá tranquilo. Ya sos uno más!


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bienvenido Milonguero!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

muchas gracias a todos !!, ya he hecho algun aportecito


----------



## fordinews

Bienvenidos Milonguero y Hacedor, espero que puedan hacernos bastantes aportes, siempre es agradable tener nuevos miembros en el foro.
También aprovecho para saludar a Susantash, a quién no vi por acá pero acabo de leer un (el primero) post suyo en el thread del Castillo Soneira y atentti... es una dama!!!
El género femenino anda en franca minoría así que más que bienvenida!


----------



## bicho canasto

buenas, siguiendo las indicaciones de pablito28 me presento: soy virginia, uruguaya, vivo en parque rodó, soltera (aunque en breve me caso!), tengo 34 años, 3 hermanas, 3 cachorras y una gata. me dicen bicho, bicho canasto, bicho de luz, desde chica porque no me peino.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno bienvenida Bicho y cualquier cosa a las órdenes ...

Saludos


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenida Bichopeludo!



.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido milonguero, espero la pases super bien por aqui.

Lo mismo con vos bicho, pasala bomba y bueno, fuerza femenina al foro!!!:banana: que hace falta entre tanto egg porque la verdad la sutileza y delicadeza de la mujer se debe notar, aunque no te peines
Pasala bien


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenidos Miloguero y Bicho. kay:

Abrazo.


----------



## Noqtámbulo

Bienvenidos a todos


----------



## fordinews

Acostumbrate...
son una manga de perros estos guachos!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nort

Fernando A said:


> Heeeyyy!!!.......Mas respeto por la gente mayor!!!! hno:
> Yo estoy en los 45 y me estan haciendo sentir como de 90.
> Mas respeto !!!!
> 
> jee jee:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Gracias Seba
> MMati bienvenido....Belvedere se viene con todo.!!^^


Eso me recuerda que mi padre jugo en Liverpool hace mucho jeje le pagaban 200 pesos por partido y por practica jajaja tambien era la tercera :lol::lol:


----------



## URU_RODRI

¡Bienvenidos!


----------



## Larobi

Bienvenidos los nuevos!!!! Pasen, hay lugar ... disfruten, posteen, comenten ...


----------



## Fernando A

Nort said:


> Eso me recuerda que mi padre jugo en Liverpool hace mucho jeje le pagaban 200 pesos por partido y por practica jajaja tambien era la tercera :lol::lol:


La tercera edad.?????
:bash::bash::bash::bash: ATREVIDO!!!!! :bash::bash::bash:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nort

Fernando A said:


> La tercera edad.?????
> :bash::bash::bash::bash: ATREVIDO!!!!! :bash::bash::bash:
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


La tercera division para los que tienen menos de 17 o 18 si bien recuerdo jaja a Peñarol casi siempre le ganaban y a Nacional no (mi padre es de nCIONAL JEJEJEJEJE)


----------



## mmati

Bueno gracias, dejo este mensaje aca para que me llegen las notificaicones al Email


----------



## FelixMadero

Hola a todos vecinos/hermanos Uruguayos!

Soy de Brasil, más bien de RS, y me encanta nustra region del Plata!

Además pienso que Uruguay tiene la arquitectura/urbanismo muy buenos, de los mejores de latinoamerica.

Me llamo Tiago Szinvelski y tengo 24 anos y soy estudiante de Arquitectura Y Urbanismo en Santa Maria/RS.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, bienvenido Tiago kay:.


----------



## Nort

Bem-vindo Tiago


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Tiago... 



.


----------



## bolsouru

*holas*

buenas gente soy nuevo me llamo santiago soy de atlantida tengo 24 años y bueno me queria presentar abrazo


----------



## Pablito28

Hola Santiago, bienvenido kay:.


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenidos Santiago y Tiago. kay:


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Santiago... 



.


----------



## Parlanchín

Bem-vindo Santiago


----------



## Fernando A

Bienvenidos Santiago y Tiago.


----------



## Nort

Bienvenido Bolso ehh digo santiago jeje


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Bienvenidos Tiago (que bueno que te presentas, pensé que eras un "roba-post") y Santiago.
ojala les guste enuestro foro y se queden a participar mucho tiempo!!!

Tiago: conoces Uruguay?


----------



## URU_RODRI

Bienvenidos Tiago y Santiago .


----------



## Facecook

Gracias SebaFun y Fernando A.

Quienes están en desacuerdo, parece que apoyan gente como esta:

http://www.elpais.com.uy/110410/pci...an-a-una-mujer-en-su-casa-tras-engano-online/ 

Cachito me dice: "Nunca vas a preguntarte por que un delincuente és delincuente..."

Leansé el Artículo del Link y diganmé si ahi no encuentran la respuesta.

un abrazo


----------



## Fernando A

Lamentablemente es cosa de todos los dias Facecook

Pero mucha gente se preocupa mas de los asesinos que 
que de sus victimas.


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Lamentablemente es cosa de todos los dias Facecook
> 
> Pero mucha gente se preocupa mas de los asesinos que
> que de sus victimas.


Por desgracia no hay solución posible que no contemple a los delincuentes y las causas que generan la delincuencia...

Un menor que comete delitos es una víctima de la sociedad y como sociedad debemos asumir nuestra responsabilidad porque las cosas no ocurren porque sí... 

Las leyes tienen que estar inspiradas por el afán de reformar a los delincuentes, no por un afán de venganza, como los demagogos pretenden...


----------



## Facecook

Parlanchín said:


> Por desgracia no hay solución posible que no contemple a los delincuentes y las causas que generan la delincuencia...
> 
> Un menor que comete delitos es una víctima de la sociedad y como sociedad debemos asumir nuestra responsabilidad porque las cosas no ocurren porque sí...
> 
> Las leyes tienen que estar inspiradas por el afán de reformar a los delincuentes, no por un afán de venganza, como los demagogos pretenden...


Te he contestado aqui:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=75860141#post75860141 

para no desviar este Thread.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fernando A said:


> Ya ves que Cacho (a quien considero un amigo) este condenandote por tu forma de pensar (y eso que lo de los organos no lo comparto), pero se olvida que el es un fiel servidor de un ASESINO como el Pepe y sus amigos, que llevo al pais a la inestabilidad civica mas grande que hayamos tenido en la epoca reciente.
> 
> 
> CACHO
> LOS HOMBRES MALOS EXISTEN
> 
> 
> 
> Facecook
> Quedate que con Cacho no pasa nada
> Es un charlatan de boliche....perro que ladra no muerde...



1) yo no soy fiel servidor de nadie, no se de donde sacaste eso...repudio totalmente si alguna vez hizo lo que hizo, lo que no significa que pueda pensar otras cosas buenas de él. Lo que si repudio es el terrorismo de estado. Hoy por suerte los tiempos son otros ,aunque con otros problemas. Artigas tambien mató personas y de él tengo una enorme admiración. 

2)no se que significado le das a la palabra condenar...si es el mas comun, pues no lo condené por nada al compañero Facecook...simplemente discrepo con el, ...si te referis a que repruebo lo que dice...si si, estas en lo cierto.

3) los hombres malo sis existen, totalmente de acuerdo...desde que el mundo es mundo.

4)sobre tus calificativos hacia mi...nada, soy un hombre bueno nada mas. Acaso prentendes que vaya a buscar a alguien a la casa a pegarle por que piensa diferente a mi? o lo isnulte? no sé a que te referias con que ladro y no muerdo. Yo no caigo en la estupidez de pensar que alguin es mala persona o viceversa por que piense diferente a mi...muchisimos amigos piensa diferente y las considero buenas personas y valiosas como para ser mis amigo. Lo mismo con vos...te considero una gran persona, digna de amistad, por mas que pensemos en algunos temas muy distinto.


Pd La teoria de facebook me da a pensar, por ejemplo, que en Suiza donde él vive, toda la gente es buena y por eso la delincuencia ahi es casi nula, en uruguay nace gente mala, por eso tenemos que soportar esta maldicion...el dia que tenga hijos, me voy a tomar un avion hasta suiza asi me aseguro que mi hijo me salga bueno...despues me vengo nuevamente para sudamerica de inmediato.


----------



## Parlanchín

No se puede comparar la realidad de un país europeo como Suiza con la realidad de un país latinoamericano, son situaciones sociales e históricas muy distintas...

América Latina es un continente signado por la miseria y la injusticia social y por tanto se trata de sociedades muy divididas y llenas de odio y violencia...

Con respecto a la tan idolatrada Suiza, resulta que es un país que vive de la desgracia ajena...

Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue el refugio de los capitales nazis y fascistas...

Actualmente en sus bancos se atesoran las riquezas de los peores dictadores del mundo (incluso los latinoamericanos) robadas a sus pueblos; de la venta de armas; de las redes de narcotráfico, de la prostitución infantil y de cuanto negocio sucio existe en el mundo...

Con todo respeto, ningún pais me produce más asco que Suiza... hno:


----------



## Facecook

Te contesto como dicho en el otro Thread.


----------



## Fernando A

Cacho

Yo se que sos un hombre bueno
Solo me da la impresion que tu vision es muy ingenua o poco practica

Lo de que "ladra y no muerde", fue por ver que Facecook se queria retirar
por que estaba asustado de ver el tipo de mentalidad como la tuya .
No me hagas caso
No me extiendo mas en el tema por que se que en otro momento lo vamos a
discutir mejor y este no es el hilo apropiado
Un abrazo...:hug:


----------



## Nort

Parlanchín said:


> No se puede comparar la realidad de un país europeo como Suiza con la realidad de un país latinoamericano, son situaciones sociales e históricas muy distintas...
> 
> América Latina es un continente signado por la miseria y la injusticia social y por tanto se trata de sociedades muy divididas y llenas de odio y violencia...
> 
> Con respecto a la tan idolatrada Suiza, resulta que es un país que vive de la desgracia ajena...
> 
> Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fue el refugio de los capitales nazis y fascistas...
> 
> Actualmente en sus bancos se atesoran las riquezas de los peores dictadores del mundo (incluso los latinoamericanos) robadas a sus pueblos; de la venta de armas; de las redes de narcotráfico, de la prostitución infantil y de cuanto negocio sucio existe en el mundo...
> 
> Con todo respeto, ningún pais me produce más asco que Suiza... hno:


¿Asco? Yo se que Suiza no es un país muy "limpio" pero hay que admitir que son un modelo a seguir...


----------



## El_hereje

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yo no voy a comentar en éste foro que es lo que me da asco... supongo que muchos ya lo deben saber! 


Sigamos con el hilo, que es para presentaciones!


Abrazos!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Nort said:


> ¿Asco? Yo se que Suiza no es un país muy "limpio" pero hay que admitir que son un modelo a seguir...





depende en que.
Estuve alli unos meses hace un monton de años, haciendo base en Berna, recorri todo el pais.

lo que todos sabemos de Suiza no tiene sentido explicarlo.
dire lo que no me gusto, aparte de lo aburrido que me parecio el suizo persona.
Leyes xenofobas increibles. si quieren las detallamos luego.
Tanto control en todo sentido, hacen que mucha gente no tenga interes en nada, tiene todo armado desde la sociedad.
Mas racismo.
Bastante hipocrecia.

despues para pasear notable.


----------



## Facecook

El_hereje said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Yo no voy a comentar en éste foro que es lo que me da asco... supongo que muchos ya lo deben saber!
> 
> 
> Sigamos con el hilo, que es para presentaciones!
> 
> 
> Abrazos!


:lol::lol::lol: a mi no me dan asco, pero cuando se ponen tan [email protected], es para sacarle cayos son la cara a moquetes :lol:


----------



## Nort

Es verdad el Suizo en general es bastante pecho frío jaja


----------



## Kenji ccp 1912

hola! me llamo kenji, soy japones-paraguayo un gusto
me presento aqui porque una vez fui a maldonado y les juro que me enamore de la ciudad, y jamas me senti extranjero la gente increible, ademas es impresionante como te topas con personas de distintas nacionalidades, me encontre con personas de nigeria haha.
un gusto, un gran saludo y un abrazo desde san lorenzo, paraguay


----------



## Fernando A

BIENVENIDO KENJI

Me alegro que te hay gustado nuesto pais y la gente

Espero que te sientas comodo en el foro y que puedas volver
al pais pronto

Si tenes fotos de tu viaje estaria lindo que las subas.
Un abrazo


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Kenji... es un gusto tenerte por acá okay



.


----------



## silverx5000

Hola, me llamo Marcos, aunque me pueden llamar por mi nombre de usuario, actualmente resido en La Floresta, soy tecnico en pc, como hobbie favorito me gusta la fotografia, me gusta mucho este foro y decidi unirme para compartir con informacion y fotos de mi balneario y algunos lugares mas y pasar un buen rato, un enorme saludos a todos.


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenido Marcos. kay:


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenidos Kenji y Marcos!

Disfruten del foro! :cheers:

Abrazos!


----------



## Facecook

Nort said:


> Es verdad el Suizo en general es bastante pecho frío jaja



Las suizas en cambio todo lo contrario :hilarious


----------



## javisure

Gracias a todos!!!

@Cacho, de niño no fui tan molesto, al menos a mi no me molestaba

@German y Super, quizás los estudiantes de Derecho vamos allí por la cantidad de chicas que allí hay

@German, "el que busca encuentra" solo me sono al Gallito Luis. Pero es la pura verdad.

@Super, una profesión rentable hoy día es la de Analista e ingeniero en sistemas, ya que hay muchisima demanda y poca oferta de profesionales. Es una profesión con un 100% de ocupación y muy bien remunerada.


----------



## charruchi

Hola a todos, me presento, mi nombre es Pablo, soy montevideano de alma, pero vivo desde hace 8 años en Santiago de Chile, trabajo en relación con el diseño de interiores, pero no me da verguenza decir que integro el club de los "arquitectos frustrados"!! hace tiempo que veo los posts de la gente acá, pero no me animaba a entrar, espero poder aportar algo a la discusión, debate o como le quieran llamar, saludos a todos!!


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenido Charruchi, espero que te sientas cómodo por acá. Cualquier consulta a las órdenes .


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Charruchi...



.


----------



## charruchi

Gracias Pablito y Tatito, me dan la bienvenida los mejores fotografos del foro, que bien!


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenido. kay:


----------



## Nort

Bienvenido Charruchi!! Que bien que te sumes a Yorugualandforohomeevolution!


----------



## hacedor

Me lamo Manuel por si no lo sabian :banned:


----------



## Tatito

hacedor said:


> Me lamo


^^ Que costumbres raras tiene la gente que frecuenta este sitio :lol::lol:


No lo sabía Manuel... gracias por el dato, yo soy Javier, un gustazo 



.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> yo soy Javier, un gustazo


No tenía la menor idea.


----------



## Ger_man

Yo me llamo Almilcar Anibal, por si no lo sabían.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido charruchi

saludos, soy german.


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^

No, sos Cacho del Monte! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Bienvenido Charruchi!!!!


Abrazos!


----------



## javisure

Bienvenido Charruchi!!! soy Javier. Salutes


----------



## hacedor

un gusto de conocer ......a todos digo!


----------



## elleova

*Saludos*

Estimados, soy nuevo en el foro. Soy de Argentina, de la ciudad de Rafaela, prov. de Santa Fe. 
Este verano tengo todo previsto para visitar Uruguay, ya tengo la casa reservada en Atlantida, frente a playa Mansa, quisiera pedirles ayudas o comentarios de los lugares de la costa uruguaya que no debe dejar de visitar.

Desde ya muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Bienvenido!!!

Básicamente, toda la costa de Rocha, Punta del Este y Montevideo, obvio!.

Abrazos!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El_hereje said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Bienvenido!!!
> 
> Básicamente, toda la costa de Rocha, Punta del Este y Montevideo, obvio!.
> 
> Abrazos!


Voy a pensar que cierta omisión no fue adrede y voy a esperar la respectiva corrección.


----------



## El_hereje

^^^^^^

Se me olvidó Piriápolis!!!!


En realidad fue sólo para molestarte!  :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Abrazos!


----------



## nicksalad

Hola gente, me llamo Fabián, tengo 24 años, en el 2008 me vine a Manila, Filipinas y estoy acá desde hace ya casi 4 años.

Espectacular el foro! lo leo todos los días como forma de mantenerme al día de lo que se está haciendo allá. Parece que está quedando lujete.

Gracias a todos por sus aportes geniales que se mandan y todas las fotos que suben, me hace sentir que estoy allá, cuando la realidad es que estoy al otro lado del mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando A

Habra que hacer un hilo para los que se van


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

No, mucha gente lo usaría para hacer drama y llamar la atención.


----------



## Nort

Aguante Gran Hermano versión Skyscrapercity Uy.


----------



## alejandrouy

*Saludo presentación*

Un saludo a toda la comunidad de skyscrapercity y en particular a los foristas de Uruguay. Me llamo Alejandro y entre mis aficiones están la de historiador y la de fotógrafo. En particular estudio la historia de Casavalle en Montevideo, todo el perímetro de arroyo Miguelete al este, Ruta Perimetral, Mendoza y Aparicio Saravia, aunque también por las cercanía me interesa Peñarol, Manga, Piedras Blancas, Cerrito y San Lorenzo.

Ingresé al sitio para agradecer a los foristas que publicaron mapas antiguos, para poder contribuir también aportando lo que vaya consiguiendo, y por supuesto para difundir el objeto de mi estudio y ver si encuentro nuevos aportes.

Efectuada esta presentación los saludo a todos y próximamente estaré posteando sobre temas específicos, e intereses más concretos. Saludos y quedo a las órdenes.


----------



## 785111

^^ 

Muy bienvenido Alejandro, esperamos tus interesantes aportes.

A las órdenes,

Saludos,
Santiago.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno bienvenido Ale, un gusto que te hayas integrado al Foro; a las órdenes para lo que necesites .

Saludos.


----------



## Nort

Uno más.

Bienvenido!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bienvenido Alejandro, si una de tus pasiones es la historiografía nos llevaremos bien.


----------



## LAMANOKEMIRA

hola me presento soy juan y es un gusto pertenecer a este foro gracias.


----------



## NicoBolso

Bienvenidos Juan y Alejandro. Las ceremonias de bienvenida se hacen los días jueves y los nuevos tienen que llevar un mamífero a elección para sacrificar ante los Santos Espíritus.

:cheers2:


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenidos... Nico se olvidó de mencionar que él es _bárman_ y hace tragos con la sangre de los mamíferos sacrificados en las ceremonias, no se lo pierdan, es un espectáculo encantador... jejeje


.


----------



## Fernando A

Bienvenidos Juan y Alejandro


----------



## jorge cabanias

*Me presento*

Hola gente,me llamo Schubert Jorge soy uruguayo aficcionado a la construccion y sus derivados,tengo una web donde de a poco voy poniendo informacion relacionada con el tema,fue asi que casi sin querer encontré este foro,buena idea la de abrir un tema con las presentaciones,espero integrarme a esta comunidad aprendiendo y ayudando en lo que pueda,un saludo desde Uruguay a todos los foristas.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno bienvenido Schubert, espero te sientas cómodo por aquí; cualquier consulta a las órdenes .


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Schubert, a las órdenes para lo que necesites.


Salutes.-



.


----------



## NicoBolso

jorge cabanias said:


> Hola gente,me llamo *Schubert Jorge*


Cuanto honor! Bienvenido!


----------



## 785111

Bienvenido Schubert!!!

A las órdenes por cualquier cosa,

Saludos.


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido che! :cheers:

Abrazos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido Jorge...salado apellido el suyo...me recuerda al gran compositor austríaco del romanticismo.

dele nomas, chusmee los hilo ya a participar!!!


saludos


----------



## Nort

NicoBolso said:


> Bienvenidos Juan y Alejandro. Las ceremonias de bienvenida se hacen los días jueves y los nuevos tienen que llevar un mamífero a elección para sacrificar ante los Santos Espíritus.
> 
> :cheers2:


¿Y así queremos traer nuevos usuarios?

¡Hasta cuando, Pepe!


----------



## Ger_man

Bienvenidos. kay:



NicoBolso said:


> Las ceremonias de bienvenida se hacen los días jueves y los nuevos tienen que llevar un mamífero a elección para sacrificar ante los Santos Espíritus.


¡Va de cuerpo Satanás!


----------



## NicoBolso

:angel:

Habida cuenta de los recientes acontecimientos, mejor no vuelvo a hacer chistes sobre sacrificar animales o alguien me lincha.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Jorge

Jorge

Jorgee

Joooorgeeee

Jor-Ge!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
JOOOOORGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

NicoBolso said:


> :angel:
> 
> Habida cuenta de los recientes acontecimientos, mejor no vuelvo a hacer chistes sobre sacrificar animales o alguien me lincha.


umbandero viejo...


----------



## jorge cabanias

NicoBolso said:


> Cuanto honor! Bienvenido!


Bueno gente gracias por la bienvenida, generalmente me dicen Schubert,para alcanzar el nivel musical del verdadero me falta un poco,con decirles que cuando toco un timbre desafino...ja ja saludos


----------



## Mario88

Mi nombre es Mario, 23 años, uruguayo (maragato), estudio medicina. No sé cuántas horas me he pasado (desde hace mucho tiempo), leyendo acá! Fanático de los aviones, y de la arquitectura, y de Uruguay por supuesto!!!! Hoy me animé a postear por primera vez después de haberme registrado hace 4 meses. Un abrazo para todos!


----------



## 785111

Hola Mario!

Bienvenido al foro, a las órdenes por cualquier consulta.

Saludos.


----------



## NicoBolso

Mario88 said:


> Mi nombre es Mario, 23 años, uruguayo (maragato), estudio medicina. No sé cuántas horas me he pasado (desde hace mucho tiempo), leyendo acá! *Fanático de los aviones*, y de la arquitectura, y de Uruguay por supuesto!!!! Hoy me animé a postear por primera vez después de haberme registrado hace 4 meses. Un abrazo para todos!


Bienvenido! :hug:


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Mario! :cheers:


Abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, bienvenido Mario. Espero te sientas cómo por el Foro y a las órdenes para lo que necesites. 

Saludos.


----------



## martin5

Hola, me llamo martín y como ven soy nuevo en este foro.. Me atrae mucho todo esto de la fotografía (aunq no tengo cámara x ahora jeje) la arquitectura y los edificios, pero realmente tengo mucho que aprender, asi ta.Por lo que anduve leyendo ustedes lucharon para que uruguay tenga este espacio en este foro y me parece muy bien que uruguay sea reconocido y ustedes hayan ayudado.
UN SALUDO.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido martin....que tu participacion sea muy propspera en el foro

saludos


----------



## 785111

Bienvenido Martín!

A las órdenes,

Abrazo!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

jorge cabanias said:


> Hola gente,me llamo Schubert Jorge


Maldonautismo al 100%.


----------



## Nort

Sean bienvenidos.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Nort said:


> Sean bienvenidos.


¿Sos el dueño del foro ahora, soplapetes?


----------



## Tatito

^ 

Mas respeto con el niño.


.


----------



## DS-19

Hola,
soy nuevo por aquí, pero leo desde hace mucho el foro y me deleito con las buenas fotografías de Uruguay.
He visitado Colonia, Montevideo y Punta del Este hace mucho tiempo ya y es muy hermoso.
Saludos de Alemania.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido...participe sin miedo, que acá no se muerde.

saludos


----------



## Pablito28

Hola DS, bienvenido; a las órdenes para lo que necesites.

Saludos.


----------



## fordinews

Otro que les da la bienvenida aclarando un par de puntos:
- 1 - Este es un foro serio, nada de decir que es un cachondeo que la ofensa puede ser mortal

- 2 - Tatito no es gran fotógrafo ni nada que se le parezca, las fotos las saca Tatita (su media naranja), él solo posa o corre maratones.

- 3 - El Hereje no es ni el más famoso ni el más querido... es el más borracho!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

como primer thread organizá una encuesta al respecto y vas a ver que gana por goleada!!!!


----------



## Fernando A

^^

Lo que pasa es que El Hereje es famoso por lo borracho :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DS-19

:lol:

Que bienvenida mas aclaratoria...

el problema que con Hereje ya quedamos de tomarnos una copita en un lugar en construcción en Carrasco, en unos meses cuando vendré !

:nuts: creen que será mas de una ?...digo copitas


----------



## Fernando A

DS-19 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Que bienvenida mas aclaratoria...
> 
> el problema que con Hereje ya quedamos de tomarnos una copita en un lugar en construcción en Carrasco, en unos meses cuando vendré !
> 
> :nuts: creen que será mas de una ?...digo copitas


Yo te aconsejo que sea en un lugar publico y durante el dia porque se puede poner medio mimoso:nuts:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Ah la mierd/\!!!

Unas horas sin entrar al foro y me crucifican! son unos blasfemos! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Lo van a asustar al pobre DS! jajajaja, no soy borracho y mucho menos mimoso! (a menos que seas mujer, claro! :lol::lol::lol::lol

No puede uno distraerse medio minuto en éste foro porqué lo matan! jajajaja, ya van a pagar Fordi y Fer! :bash: :lol::lol::lol:


Abrazos!


----------



## DS-19

El_hereje said:


> Ah la mierd/\!!!
> 
> Unas horas sin entrar al foro y me crucifican! son unos blasfemos! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Lo van a asustar al pobre DS! jajajaja, no soy borracho y mucho menos mimoso! (a menos que seas mujer, claro! :lol::lol::lol::lol
> 
> No puede uno distraerse medio minuto en éste foro porqué lo matan! jajajaja, ya van a pagar Fordi y Fer! :bash: :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Abrazos!


hno: ya ves Hereje, asi son los amigos.
No te preocupes que no les creo nada. He buscado un poco en el Foro y un par de fotos tuyas y jamás se te ve ebrio para ser mas finos :lol:


----------



## charruchi

bienvenido, DS !!, tu nick tiene algo que ver con el clásico modelo de Citroen ?


----------



## DS-19

charruchi said:


> bienvenido, DS !!, tu nick tiene algo que ver con el clásico modelo de Citroen ?


Salut !

Si, DS 19 , era el auto que tenía mi abuela cuando chico y me fascina hoy tanto como entónces, no ha habído hasta hoy, un modelo de Citroen que le asimile en belleza y técnica tan avanzada para su época.


----------



## charruchi

DS-19 said:


> Salut !
> 
> Si, DS 19 , era el auto que tenía mi abuela cuando chico y me fascina hoy tanto como entónces, no ha habído hasta hoy, un modelo de Citroen que le asimile en belleza y técnica tan avanzada para su época.


10000000000% de acuerdo, el automóvil más elegante de la historia!!


----------



## DS-19

charruchi said:


> 10000000000% de acuerdo, el automóvil más elegante de la historia!!


WOW !!!

Ese en realidad es un DS 20 de los 70. Identico pero con los faros redondos se presentó en el Salón del Automobil de Paris en 1955 !

Todos los demás autos quedaron viejos y tecnicamente atrasados en ese mismo momento, suspensión hidráulica, faros que giran iluminando la curva al doblar (algo opcional hoy en BMW, Mercedes y Audi)

Y el diseño ! Flaminio Bertoni como no podía ser otro, un italiano a impactar con el mejor diseño !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pero que auto mas feo!!!!

me quedo con mi comer 52 :lol:

pd: chascarrillo!


----------



## El_hereje

DS-19 said:


> hno: ya ves Hereje, *asi son los amigos*.
> No te preocupes que no les creo nada. He buscado un poco en el Foro y un par de fotos tuyas y jamás se te ve ebrio para ser mas finos :lol:


Jajajaja, estos dos son enemigos! son unas plagas! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Yo sé, cada foto que subí fue un un estado impecable! jajajaja.

Abrazos che!


----------



## Fernando A

El_hereje said:


> Jajajaja, estos dos son enemigos! son unas plagas! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Yo sé, cada foto que subí fue un un estado impecable! jajajaja.
> 
> Abrazos che!


Faltaron las del "antes y despues" :lol::lol::lol:

'
'
'
.
.
.
'
'Saludos :cheers:


----------



## fordinews

Fernando A said:


> Faltaron las del "antes y despues" :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> '
> '
> '
> .
> .
> .
> '
> 'Saludos :cheers:


No estoy de acuerdo con que faltaran... todas de 'antes'!!!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

fordinews said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que faltaran... todas de 'antes'!!!
> :lol::lol::lol:


Si claro, quise decir las comparaciones del antes y despues....:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

Nunca subí una foto en estado de ebriedad! (ni post-ebriedad, la posta es que no recuerdo, seguro sí lo hice jajajaja qué banana! jajajaja) jajajaja, qué dicen manga de píchis? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ahora busco alguna, estoy seguro de que no tengo jajajajajaja


Abrazos!


----------



## Indeleble

Hola, soy nuevo. Chao.


----------



## El_hereje

Bueno, la gilada lo pidió:

Es el único registro fotográfico que encontré jajajaja

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Antes:










Durante:










Después (no sé que nos sostenía! jajajaja):











:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Muy lindas fotos

Pero te falto el photoshop en los ojos rojos..:lol::lol::lol:

Abrazo


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

lol, sos un emo nacho.


----------



## DS-19

Fernando A said:


> Muy lindas fotos
> 
> Pero te falto el photoshop en los ojos rojos..:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Abrazo


...creo que los ojos rojos se deben a unas copitas de Super 95 :lol: 

Gracias por las fotos Hereje !
Te aviso que las alemanas mueren por los "Latin Lovers" con las mechas largas así jajajajaja


----------



## El_hereje

Fernando A said:


> Muy lindas fotos
> 
> Pero te falto el photoshop en los ojos rojos..:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Abrazo


No Señor, nada de PS, no soy como cierta gente que retoca sus fotos para participar en cierto concurso... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Abrazo vo!



Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> lol, sos un emo nacho.


Jajajaja, por? estás loco Super, nada más alejado que eso jajaja.



DS-19 said:


> ...creo que los ojos rojos se deben a unas copitas de Super 95 :lol:
> 
> Gracias por las fotos Hereje !
> Te aviso que las alemanas mueren por los "Latin Lovers" con las mechas largas así jajajajaja


Y justo me vengo a cortar el pelo ayer! qué desastre! :bash::bash: :lol::lol:

No importa, me crece rápido! vos vení tranquilo con unas cuantas amigas!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Abrazos!


----------



## DS-19

El_hereje said:


> No Señor, nada de PS, no soy como cierta gente que retoca sus fotos para participar en cierto concurso... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Abrazo vo!
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajaja, por? estás loco Super, nada más alejado que eso jajaja.
> 
> 
> 
> Y justo me vengo a cortar el pelo ayer! qué desastre! :bash::bash: :lol::lol:
> 
> No importa, me crece rápido! vos vení tranquilo con unas cuantas amigas!!! :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Abrazos!


:lol: si luego que escribí, descubrí la última foto "rapado", pero como vengo en 2012, "die Blondine" = las rubiecitas que traiga tendrán de donde colgarse :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Mejor imposible che! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sí, tendrán de donde colgarse! :smug: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Abrazo grande!


----------



## DS-19

El_hereje said:


> ^^
> 
> Mejor imposible che! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Sí, tendrán de donde colgarse! :smug: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Abrazo grande!


:lol::lol::lol: que además, las rubiecitas alemanas, después que se prenden de "eso", se necesitan tres abogados y dos jueces para que lo larguen :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

DS-19 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: que además, las rubiecitas alemanas, después que se prenden de "eso", se necesitan tres abogados y dos jueces para que lo larguen :lol::lol::lol:


No me lo ilusiones al pedo que va a arrancar a mirar precios en Lufthansa :lol::lol:



.


----------



## El_hereje

DS-19 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: que además, las rubiecitas alemanas, después que se prenden de "eso", se necesitan tres abogados y dos jueces para que lo larguen :lol::lol::lol:



Y quién dijo que quiero que lo larguen? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Abrazos!


----------



## DS-19

Tatito said:


> No me lo ilusiones al pedo que va a arrancar a mirar precios en Lufthansa :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


:lol::lol::lol: Ese es el problema que tengo, que Lufthansa no llega directo a MVD.

Yo quería aterrizar en el nuevo Aeropuerto de MVD y no, hay que morir con Bs.As. y de ahí con un ómnibus con alas hasta Carrasco :nuts:


----------



## Tatito

^ Entonces hacé al revés, volá por Iberia, hacé el vuelo corto a Madrid y listo. 

Igual me refería a que después de lo que dijiste de las alemanas, el Hereje se nos quiera ir para allá en vez de esperar a que vos traigas las tuyas :lol::lol:



.


----------



## DS-19

Tatito said:


> ^ Entonces hacé al revés, volá por Iberia, hacé el vuelo corto a Madrid y listo.
> 
> Igual me refería a que después de lo que dijiste de las alemanas, el Hereje se nos quiera ir para allá en vez de esperar a que vos traigas las tuyas :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Si, si, lo entendí, pensé frenarlo con la incomodidad de la escala aérea :lol::lol::lol: aunque igual se viene a "dedo" con las perspectivas...

No, pero hablando en serio, con Iberia no viajaré nunca mas, ya he viajado hace anos y para muestra basta un botón !
Viajo solo con Lufthansa, porque no llega directo a MVD. no lo entiendo. A lo mejor en 2012 se animan los alemanes a aterrizar allí, esperemos.


----------



## fordinews

El_hereje said:


> Bueno, la gilada lo pidió:
> 
> Es el único registro fotográfico que encontré jajajaja
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Antes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durante:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Después (no sé que nos sostenía! jajajaja):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


NOOOOOOOOOOO, NOOOOO, NO!!!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
por suerte no había un fósforo prendido cerca que sino no quedaba nada de esas mechas!!!!
:lol::lol::lol:
Te faltó la foto de un segundo dp cuando lo único que se vería serían las suelas de los zapatos!!!!!


----------



## Nort

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> lol, sos un emo nacho.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Morocha27

Buenas tardes!!! Soy Morocha, tengo 27 años y vivo en Mdeo.
Vivo en pareja, tengo un hijo de 3 años..y nahh, soy una internauta más de este glorioso país....
Amo mi Uruguay...y me gustó este foro porque he visto fotos y lugares del paisito...y nahh, me tenté a entrar. La verdad es que ya los había leído otras veces, pero me han ganado para que me registre.
Bueno no sé....por ahora creo que ta, cualquier pregunta a las órdenes..jeje

Saludines!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

saludos morocha...disfrute del foro.

a las oedenes..


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenida al foro!

Abrazos!


----------



## Pablito28

Hola Morocha, espero te sientas cómoda en el Foro; cualquier consulta o lo que necesites a las órdenes .


----------



## SebaFun

Nacho y pablito tan a re disposicion:lol:

Nachito, no sera? no sera?

Bueno, fuera de joda, bienvenida morocha, esperemos te sientas a gusto y no abandones de aportar en el forokay:


----------



## e22sky

GUAPOS!!!


----------



## Morocha27

Gracias por las bienvenidas chicos!!!


----------



## javisure

Bienvenida Morocha! La presencia femenina resurge en el foro


----------



## Pablo_T

*NUEVO EN EL FORO*

Hola, como podrán ver, soy nuevo en este foro. Soy hermano mellizo de Nort y he de decir de que después de un tiempo que mi hermano me "pidiera" que me uniera al foro decidí hacerlo. La verdad que vengo viendo el foro de hace un tiempo conozco ya a muchos foreros aunque ellos no me conozcan a mí solo de a veces hechar una ojeadita a la computadora mientras mi hermano la usaba. El super yo, Tatito, Nico bolso, El hereje, Pablito y muchos otros ya son usuarios que me son "familiares". Sin nada más que agregar espero que mi estadía en el foro sea favorable, espero poder conocernos mejor y de paso informarme sobre muchos temas (mi hermano sabe de todo!).

Un saludo y felices fiestas para todos.


----------



## Nort

Bienvenido (?)

Después de romperle mucho las bolas logré hacerlo entrar.

No esperen muchos aportes de él, pasa todo el día jugando al Warcraft Online y al COD.


----------



## Nort

Lo peor de todo, le dije que no se pusiera Pablo que ya había dos millones y lo mismo con su avatar.


----------



## El_hereje

Bueno, sí es hermano de Nortito lo vamos a tratar bien a pesar de que es Bolso! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Bienvenido Pablín!

Abrazos y felices fiestas!


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, bienvenido tocayo y doy por descontado que tu estadía por acá va a ser favorable para nosotros.

Un saludo y a las órdenes para lo que necesites kay:

PD, feliz año nuevo .


----------



## Pablo_T

Jeje muchas gracias por el recibimiento, justo aparecieron 2 de los que nombré!


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Pablo, a las ordenes cualquier cosa.


Saludos.


.


----------



## Fernando A

Bienvenido Pablo

Los demas Pablos son todos "Pablito" 

Asi que hermano mellizo de Nort.



Es un gusto que hayas entrado.

Suerte


----------



## Ultratom

Hola, todo me da error!, saludos


----------



## Ultratom

Donde hay algun tutorial para aprender a subir imagenes, utilizar los menus y en fin saber como funciona esto??


----------



## Fernando A

No te preocupes 
a todos nos pasa los mismo
Es cuestion de practica

Te dejo esta pagina con las explicaciones


Si no te sale, volve a preguntar


..................Bienvenido al foro...............





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949728


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido pablo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kay:

Hermano mellizo de nort!!!!!!! hno: con uno nos bastaba:lol:

Joda!! esta buenisimo que esten los dos, asi que al ser mellizo todo lo que le hemos dicho a nort te cabe a vos tambien:lol:
Un abrazo, desde ya que vas a disfrutar y vas a compartir con tu hermano, esta genial eso.

Bienvenido!!!! y disfruta loquillo, ya nort no es el mas chico del foro:banana: son los dos!!

Bienvenido ultraton tambien!!! espero disfrutes del foro y te sientas a gusto. Saludoskay:


----------



## Ultratom

Gracias, me presento: soy Ultratom no tengo nada que ver con Unltraton que robaba chupetes, soy uruguayo expatriado y hace casi 10 años que no piso el pais, me gusta entrar a mirar fotos del paisito y como han cambiado algunos lugares y otros no tanto (sobre todo las miseras canchitas donde pateamos la pelota), me encanta la arquitectura (mi pasion frustrada), el arte en general (la otra) y el fobal por supuesto. Saludo a todos.


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Ultratom, gracias por la presentación. En que punto del planeta estás residiendo ahora?

Saludos.


.


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Ultratom!

Disfrutá del foro! :banana:


Abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Ultratom said:


> *Gracias, me presento: soy Ultratom no tengo nada que ver con Unltraton que robaba chupetes*, soy uruguayo expatriado y hace casi 10 años que no piso el pais, me gusta entrar a mirar fotos del paisito y como han cambiado algunos lugares y otros no tanto (sobre todo las miseras canchitas donde pateamos la pelota), me encanta la arquitectura (mi pasion frustrada), el arte en general (la otra) y el fobal por supuesto. Saludo a todos.


PERDON!!! Confundi de personaje:lol: como El-hereje recien dejo el tete me confundi:lol:
Bienvenido, porque el nick? pregunta obligada... y donde estas residiendo?


----------



## El_hereje

^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Al menos lo dejé, vos vivís con el tete y la mema en la jeta! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ultratom

Hola tatito y EL hereje, gracias por la Bienvenida, vivo en Barcelona.


----------



## charruchi

bienvenido Ultratom!


----------



## Ultratom

Hola tambien Sebafun, el nick? pues... a que me lo he currado?, vivo en Barcelona como dije anteriormente, estoy viendo el enlace que me dejaste para poder subir imagenes, veo que hay que subirlas a un servidor primero, no se pueden subir directamente desde el ordenador?, puedo subir PDF tambien? o solo JPEG? Saludo a todos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias bienvenido!!! se esperan aporte!!!

estamos en contacto

saludos


----------



## dunant4318

Amigos aqui les mando , la web , de moviestar en España , para que miren precios de internet , con telefono y móvil gratis , 10 mb , por 24 euros 
un abrazo Raul 

http://www.movistar.es/particulares/internet/landings/internet


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenidos a ambos al Foro y a Raúl también al país.

@Raúl, aquí te dejo el enlace a la empresa que instala los servicios de Internet.

http://www.antel.com.uy/antel/perso...sl/adsl-tarifa-plana/adsl-tarifa-plana-5-mega


@rodo.t, aquí te dejo el enlace al manual de usuario de SSC

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949728


A las órdenes para lo que necesiten


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos dunant y rodo!!!!kay::banana:

Esperemos se sientan como en su casa y puedan aportar y sobre todo seguir el foro, comentar, etc.


----------



## silverx5000

bienvenidos al club raul y rodo, pasenla bien, y esperamos sus aportes, saludos.


----------



## fefonorte

Hola amigos!!! hace bastante q entro al foro pero en mayo recién me registré, ya he participado en varios comentarios pero nunca me presenté.
Soy de Salto, actualmente vivendo por tema estudio, q de hecho hago la carrera de odontología. Tengo 22 años, y viajo muy seguido para mi ciudad natal.
En cuanto pueda seguiré participando y poniendo fotos.
abrazo a todos!!


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenido Fefo, que bueno contar con más foristas de Salto  

Bueno, espero que te sientas cómodo por acá y cualquier cosa que necesites a las órdenes kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido fefo!
que bueno que el estudio te mantiene con vida!

saludos


----------



## lauinfonegocios

Hola a todos...soy lauinfonegocios, soy periodista y "chusma" urbana. La idea es nutrirme y nutrir al foro con información de cosas que pasan en la ciudad.
Salú!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

superbienvenida/o Lau! (Laura?)
mucho gusto

encantado de que te sumes al foro, acá tenes varios lectores tuyos y del staff del que sos parte.

esperaré con gusto tus aportes y espero sepamos retribuirte de igual modo.

saludos


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenida Lau, buenísimo que te hayas registrado, somos varios por aquí los chusmas urbanos :yes:

Espero que estés a gusto por aquí y a las órdenes para lo que necesites.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

¡Bienvenida! 

Necesitamos sangre nueva. :lol:


----------



## fefonorte

Muchas gracias Pablito y Cacho!!! me equivoqué en mi presentación y lo q quise decir es q actualmente me encuentro viviendo en Montevideo x tema estudio je. Pero bueno, como dije viajo seguido para Salto, asiq iré colocando fotos...
saludos!


----------



## Nort

Bienvenido Fefe!

Queremos más fotos de Salto!


----------



## Venus464

Hola gente, hace tiempo que los leo pero nunca me había dado por registrarme. Soy de Montevideo tengo 20 años y siempre me gustaron los temas que se tratan en esta pagina a si que nada, un gusto poder estar acá =)


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

¡Hola, Venus! Bienvenido/a. 

Cualquier cosa a las órdenes.


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenido/a Venus, excelente que te hayas registrado así como que te decidas a participar. Espero que te sientas a gusto por aquí y cualquier cosa que necesites a las órdenes. 

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Radosvh

Hola soy nuevo, soy Argentino. Me gusta mucho esta página, me informo mucho y veo los avances de las cosas. es genial


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenidos todos, muchachada!

Abrazos!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido, Radosvh.

¿Por qué tanto interés por Uruguay?


----------



## jojopepe1891

Hace tiempo que estoy pero no me habia presentado 
Hola a todos soy Jose y soy uruguayo


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

rodriko said:


> Bienvenido, Radosvh.
> 
> ¿Por qué tanto interés por Uruguay?


Somos más lindos.

Bienvenidos Radoshv y José.


----------



## Tavo528

Hola me llamo Gustavo.

Hace tiempo que frecuento el foro pero nunca me habia dado a conocer, espero no molestar mucho mi idea es de vez en cuando aportar alguna cosa, si sirvo para algo chiflen ando en la vuelta jaja.


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Gustavo, eres bienvenido y estamos a las órdenes para los que necesites.

Saludos.


.


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenidos gente!

Abrazos!


----------



## JoCalderone

Llegue a través del Thread de la IV Torre del WTC hace ya un tiempo, y luego de haberlos leído y seguido algunos proyectos en concreto, creí que seria hora de presentarme.

Aunque no entienda (Técnicamente) ni un pomo de arquitectura, opino como buen ciudadano que soy, y sobre todo, un *atrevido*...Espero no ser el único :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenido Jo, espero que te sientas a gusto por aquí. 

Estoy a las órdenes para lo que necesites kay:


----------



## JoCalderone

Pablito28 said:


> Bienvenido Jo, espero que te sientas a gusto por aquí.
> 
> Estoy a las órdenes para lo que necesites kay:


¡Muchas gracias Pablo!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a participar jocalderone!!! bienvenido!


----------



## El_hereje

Somos una gran comunidad de atrevidos, con algunas excepciones, así que sentíte en casa che! Jajajaja.

Bienvenido, abrazos!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

JoCalderone said:


> Llegue a través del Thread de la IV Torre del WTC hace ya un tiempo, y luego de haberlos leído y seguido algunos proyectos en concreto, creí que seria hora de presentarme.
> 
> Aunque no entienda (Técnicamente) ni un pomo de arquitectura, opino como buen ciudadano que soy, y sobre todo, un *atrevido*...Espero no ser el único :lol:


Ja, ja, tranquilo que no sos el único. Sos parte de la mayoría acá. kay:

¡Bienvenido, fanático de Lady Gaga!


----------



## JoCalderone

rodriko said:


> ¡Bienvenido, fanático de Lady Gaga!


Fiel seguidor 

Espero no sea mi ultimo comentario como veo que algunos hacen hno:
En fin, gracias por la cálida bienvenida!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Ja, ja, ja. Es verdad. De cada diez nuevos usuarios, solo uno se vuelve activo. Mucha timidez.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bienvenido al mayor sitio de contactos gay del Uruguay pandemonium.


----------



## silverx5000

Bievenido seas.


----------



## Foxbat_uru

Buenas, presentandome nomas. He estado en el rubro y espero algo poder aportar.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Foxbat_uru said:


> Buenas, presentandome nomas. He estado en el rubro y espero algo poder aportar.


¿Arquitectura, ingeneriería o inmobliario?


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos en estos ocho meses o mas que me he ausentado!

Y ci veddiamo a los que se van porque yo llegue:rofl::rofl: (broma)

Ojala no se conviertan en un SebaFun2 porque esto seria un infierno, solo diviértanse y siéntanse como en su casa:colgate:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenidos a todos los nuevos en estos ocho meses o mas que me he ausentado!
> 
> Y ci veddiamo a los que se van porque yo llegue:rofl::rofl: (broma)
> 
> Ojala no se conviertan en un SebaFun2 porque esto seria un infierno, solo diviértanse y siéntanse como en su casa:colgate:


¿A qué debemos tu humilde retorno?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

PS: ¿Ytu msn?


----------



## SebaFun

Muy bienvenido Ipogeo!!!!:banana:

Espero te sientas como en tu casa y que puedas disfrutar el foro tanto como lo hacemos los usuarios habituales!

Esperamos tus aportes!kay:


----------



## ipogeo

Muchas gracias Sebafun! Saludos!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bienvenido. Cualquier duda que tengas sobre el foro, estoy a las órdenes.


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Ipogeo, disfrutá del foro.

Abrazos.


----------



## Fernando A

Bienvenido Ipogeo... y gracias por la info de ese libro

Parece que esta muy bueno....

Saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido...espero que participes

saludos


----------



## cds_1987

Hola a todos. Hace mucho que entro a leer los comentarios del foro pero es la primera vez que publico. Mi nombre es Chris, soy uruguayo-norteamericano actualmente viviendo en Montevideo. Viví en New York, Chicago (dónde estudié), y también en Italia. Quise participar porque me encanta estar al tanto de los nuevos emprendimientos y leer las distintas opiniones ademas de contribuir de cualquier manera posible. Les mando un saludo a todos y gracias por recibirme.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido cds, participe nomas...esperamos comentarios.

saludos


----------



## Sebas-1992

Bienvenido cds !


Esperamos todos tus aportes !


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Chris! Que disfrutes el foro.

Te esperamos por acá, abrazos!


----------



## SebaFun

Muy bienvenido chris!!!! Has vivido en mis ciudades favoritas del mundo!!!

:drool:

Bienvenido y sentite como en casa!


----------



## fernando magalhaes

Apresento-me: Sou Fernando, da cidade do Rio de Janeiro e admirador profundo do Uruguay e especialmente Montevideo. Estive várias vezes na cidade e espero esse ano retornar.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido!!! espero puedas participar y disfrutar del foro uruguayo.

saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Que bueno fernando!!! me alegra que digas estas palabras conociendo ya la ciudad.

Muy bienvenido al pais y a Montevideo obviamente!kay:


----------



## matux

Buenas!
Mi nombre es Mathías. Hace bastante (más de un año) que ando por la vuelta pero siempre desde el rol de lector y nunca se me había dado por participar. No tengo conocimiento alguno de arquitectura (estuve bastante tiempo intentando descifrar el concepto de medianera!), así que espero me tengan comprensión :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido matias!!! esperemos te sientas comodo y puedas aportar...

No te preocupes, en derecho medianera no es un concepto tan basico como el que se usa en este foro, es mas complejo, por tanto siga explorando lo que es una medianera:lol:

Abrazo y bienvenido!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Bienvenido y ojalá te vuelvas un usuario activo.

El 99% de la gente que se registra jamás participa. :lol:


----------



## matux

Gracias a ambos! :banana:
Espero estar en el 1% restante!


----------



## Sebas-1992

¡ Que seas bienvenido !


Yo también fui de los lectores fantasma por mucho tiempo :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Todos lo fuimos creo...:lol:

Yo me comí unos cuandos meses leyendo las boludeces de algunos:rofl: pero ingresé y le puse inteligencia al foro:rofl: (en realidad todo alrevéz... todos eran muy centrados e inteligentes, y yo le aporté gonchez y boludez al foro :rofl: )


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Cuando yo entré me apodaban el "expulsor de extranjeros", porque siempre tenía un quilombo con alguno. :lol:

Sí, todos pasamos por un período de anonimato, pero eso algún día tiene que acabar. Hace muchísimo tiempo que no se integra a nuestro foro un usuario nuevo. Todo muere en presentaciones y al final siempre somos los mismos.


----------



## matux

Si, yo estuve pila en el anonimato principamente porque cuando leía, me daba cuenta que había pila de conceptos que no registraba.

Cuando empecé a ver que había usuarios que tampoco estudiaban arquitectura (o que no eran arqs.) fue que me dieron ganas de participar!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Tranqui, la mayoría no somos arquitectos ni ahí. 

Además la mayoría de las discusiones en este foro son por temas ajenos al urbanismo y la arquitectura. :lol:


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Mathías, espero que te sientas cómodo participando y compartiendo por acá, cualquier cosa estamos a las ordenes.

.


----------



## Nort

rodriko said:


> Cuando yo entré me apodaban el "expulsor de extranjeros", porque siempre tenía un quilombo con alguno. :lol:
> 
> Sí, todos pasamos por un período de anonimato, pero eso algún día tiene que acabar. Hace muchísimo tiempo que no se integra a nuestro foro un usuario nuevo. Todo muere en presentaciones y al final siempre somos los mismos.


El último es Charruchi...


----------



## Fernando A

Bienvenido Matux


Espero que te animes a participar.


Yo creo que arquitectos hay uno solo y ni esta entrando


Asi que no te preocupes.

Que pases bien.


.


----------



## SebaFun

Y de muy mal gusto el arquitecto que hay... (fordinews = anti imperiale hno: )


----------



## charruchi

Nort said:


> El último es Charruchi...


yo soy el último que participa?, me parece (espero) que hay algún otro, no?


----------



## Tatito

Los últimos que yo recuerdo que han entrado y han tenido participación son Julián, jartmo, venus464, sirverx5000...


.


----------



## Nort

Es verdad...

xD


----------



## charruchi

ya me parecía....además casi todos ellos participan en varios temas....


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido matux! arriba! a participar.

saludos


----------



## gonzagplay

solo soy un aportador en mis principios


----------



## albeitar

Hola todos. Mi nombre es Álvaro y hace tiempo que sigo esta página y no me animaba a registrarme. No soy arquitecto y como fotógrafo soy capaz de enderezar a la torre de Pisa (soy horrible). Pero me encanta todo lo referente a los cines de Montevideo o del resto del Uruguay y la preservación del Patrimonio arquitectónico nacional.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a participar albeitar se ha dicho!

bienvenido!

esperemos leer muchos comentarios tuyos...en el foro hay de todo.


----------



## SebaFun

gonzagplay said:


> solo soy un aportador en mis principios


Sos un relajo vos! eso es lo que sos!:lol:


albeitar said:


> Hola todos. Mi nombre es Álvaro y hace tiempo que sigo esta página y no me animaba a registrarme. No soy arquitecto y como fotógrafo soy capaz de enderezar a la torre de Pisa (soy horrible). Pero me encanta todo lo referente a los cines de Montevideo o del resto del Uruguay y la preservación del Patrimonio arquitectónico nacional.
> Saludos a todos.


Bienvenido alvaro!!!

Espero te sientas a gusto y a participar! No te preocupes, si dejàs derecha la torre pizza es porque sos muy bueno, tenès una tècnica de perfecciònista impecable!:lol:

Abrazo y muy bienvenido!!!


----------



## Alarico

Saludos desde Jaèn-Andalucia-España.
Me trae por acà la busqueda en vuestro pais de una persona oriunda de España.
No es que sea un foro detectivesco,pero,despues de buscar en muchos sitios he dado con vds y me he dicho ¿por que no?.
Con vuestro permiso,contarè mas detalles en el foro de la regiòn correspondiente.
Saludos,y desde ya mismo ¡¡GRACIAS¡¡¡


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido, bueno, quizas alguien lo conozca, el mundo es un pañuelo dicen...y si el mundo es un pañuelo, Uruguay debe ser un hilito.


----------



## Tatito

^^ O un moco.


Bienvenido Alarico, espero que encuentres lo que buscas.


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajajaja que hijjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Muerte. :lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Para seguir en esta onda de la nostalgia, vean los primeros mensajes de algunos usuarios que seleccioné al azar. Para acordarse de que alguna vez fuimos nuevos. 



SebaFun said:


> Holaaaaaaaaaaaa.soy nuevo pero no entiendo nada de esto jajajajaja
> SOY NUEVO PERO HACE TIEMPO VISITO ESTA PAGINA Y ME GUSTARIA HACER TREADS COM MUCHAS FOTOS.A VER COMO SALEN.PORQUE TENGO MILLONES DE FOTOS DE TODO URUGUAY PERO SOBRE TODO DE MONTEVIDEO QUE ME FASCINA.





Pablito28 said:


> A propósito, me puse a postear derecho sin presentarme, me llamo Pablo soy Ing Eléctrico y por lo general ando por el norte de Uruguay, pero ahora tengo mini vacaciones y vine para el sur.
> 
> Saludos





Tatito said:


> Hola gente... que tal?? Aca me presento... hace un tiempito que andaba por la vuelta mirando y leyendo y recien me registro para darme a conocer.
> Me llamo Javier, tengo 32 años y soy de Montevideo, del barrio Belvedere...
> Un abrazo para todos y nos estamos viendo.





IFER said:


> Hola, quisiera presentarme. Me autodefino como un urbanista aficionado que descubrí -como suele suceder muchas veces- a éste foro de pura casualidad mientras buscaba información -de aficionado- sobre la Torre del Congreso, ubicada a escasas cuadras de mi apartamento. El dejar de sentirme un "marciano" y poder observar que existen otras personas que contemplan atónitamente edificios y hasta los fotografían como yo, me asoció inmediatamente con ustedes ni bien comencé a leer los comentarios.
> Espero ser parte, y poder aportarles opiniones que, como las de todos ustedes, nos permitan crecer y seguir soñando con un Montevideo cada día más cosmopolita.
> Saludos !!!





El_hereje said:


> Buenas Gente!!!
> 
> Bueno, paso a presentarme... me llamo Nacho, en realidad Ignacio, pero ese es un nombre que pocas veces he oído en mi vida! jajaja, tengo 23 añitos, soy de la "cuidad" de San Bautista, en el Departamento de Canelones, estoy en el centro casi de Canelones, a unos... mmmm 50 km de Montevideo; Actualmente me encuentro laburando en una empresa local y me desempeño como Administrativo, (demasiados calenatamientos de cabeza jajaja) lo cual me ha tenido distanciado de mis estudios, Egiptología es lo mio, aunque jamás he cursado la carrera ya que en nuestro pais no se dicta la misma (no por lo menos en una universidad), pero ya voy a encontrar la forma de llegar a ser Egiptologo.
> Tengo dos pasiones: Egipto (era obvio no? jajaja) y la otra son mis queridos Héroes del Silencio (sí! lo sé... no la conocen verdad? jajaja) gran banda española que en Setiembre/Octubre de 2007 volvió después de 11 años de separación, tuve el privilegio de verlos en Buenos Aires! increíble!!!!
> 
> En fin, acá estoy para conocer un poco más sobre nuestro pequeño gran pais y compartir con ustedes lo que tenga para aportar!
> 
> Muy bueno lo que están haciendo! Abrazos a todos! nos vemos por acá!
> 
> Nacho.





rodrigorob said:


> Hay por Diossssss!!!! que bueno que va a quedar esooooo, que lo HAGAN YAAAAA, va a quedar reeee lindoooo, que se dejen de joder los vecinos, que rabia que me daaa, nunca dejan que la ciudad crezca porque "ay, me tapa la vista", que rabiaaa, gracias a eso no se hicieron las Torres Mercosur en Buceo...que calentura que me agarre cuando me entere!!
> 
> La gente tendria que pensar un poquito mas en la ciudad...y no taaanto en si mismos...
> Bueno! esta es mi primera firmita! jajaja, hoy me "inscribi" en este foro...


Y por último, solo para compartir mi vergüenza...este era yo (esa cuenta se me bloqueó por algún motivo que nunca supe y por eso me tuve que crear a rodriko).
Además de expresarme como el ojete, también tenía muchas faltas.

Tiro en la frente. :cripes:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

^^ ¡Cuánta palomada! El único que se salva e' pablito....


----------



## Sebas-1992

El cambio desde ese "rodrigorob" al actual Rodrigo difusor-del-correcto-catellano-quisquilloso-puntillista es fascinante.


Yo no me acuerdo qué puse. En realidad si no estoy mal mi verdadero primer post fue en el hilo de lo que terminó siendo la Catedral de la Iglesia Universal, cuando todavía no se sabía qué iban a hacer, y pregunté justamente eso allá por 2010. Me acuerdo que como nadie me contestó no entré hasta como un año después :lol:


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Pobre Sebas, perdón por nuestra falta de tacto con vos.  Aunque en realidad en 2010 no participé yo, así que no soy culpable. :lol:

Y sí, ese usuario era otro, no era yo, jajaja. Es terrible leer esos comentarios. Empezando por ese "hay", ese "por Dios" y esa manera de alargar las palabras cual nene de 12 años (en realidad tenía 15). icard:

Por eso cuando leí a Nort por primera vez me sentí aún más patético. :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Si habré tenido problemas por el uso de mayúsculas:doh:


----------



## IFER

jejejejejeje

Buena idea Rodri !


Por un lado, la primer palabra tipeada por Seba fue un "Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa", y por otro.... mi presentación .... qué cuadriculada !!! estaba redactando un memo ? 

Como dice Marquitos, cuánta palomada ! :lol:


PD:

- Nacho halagándonos con un "qué bueno lo que estan haciendo" para encuadrar.
- Pobre Sebas.... si golpeas la puerta y nadie te responde, golpeá mas fuerte y esperá 



.


----------



## SebaFun

Lo de nacho no tiene nombre, diciendo "tengo 23 añitos" ahí se ofrecía y gratis el hdp:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Después tiene el tupé de hacerse el heterosexual! Pobre tipo!!!:bash::rofl:


----------



## Rusoguayo

Hola amigos! Ya hace tiempo que sigo este foro y me he decidido a participar. Mi nombre es Roberto y tengo 36 años. Soy del barrio de Las Acacias, aunque viví mis últimos 3 años en el país en El Bosque (pegado a Lagomar). 
Hace 11 años que vivo en el área metropolitana de Barcelona repartidos entre los pueblos de Ripollet y Sant Cugat del Vallés.
Un abrazo a todos!!


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenido Roberto, un gusto.

Que disfrutes del foro.


----------



## Sebas-1992

¡Bienvenido!

Que envidia Barcelona :drool:, hay otros más en el foro que viven allá o por el área también.


Esperamos tus aportes kay:, espero que te guste el foro.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Ruso!!!!!kay:

La verdad que impecable presentaciòn, que lindo debe ser barcelona:drool:

Bienvenido, sentite como en tu casa y aportà !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Rusoguayo said:


> Hola amigos! Ya hace tiempo que sigo este foro y me he decidido a participar. Mi nombre es Roberto y tengo 36 años. Soy del barrio de Las Acacias, aunque viví mis últimos 3 años en el país en El Bosque (pegado a Lagomar).
> Hace 11 años que vivo en el área metropolitana de Barcelona repartidos entre los pueblos de Ripollet y Sant Cugat del Vallés.
> Un abrazo a todos!!


bienvenido...a participar entonces!!!

saludos


----------



## d'uruguay

Hola.


----------



## El_hereje

Holanda...


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido dúruguay!!!!!:banana:

Espero verte seguido en el foro, aportando, etc, sentite comodo!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

foristas uruguayos nuevos registrados en 2013

matux mensajes 54

albeitar mensajes 227

ZantyagoMan mensajes 54

MarceMustaine mensajes 114 mensajes

oniyii mensajes 18

Sanyferrer mensajes 1

Rusoguayo mensajes 5

d'uruguay mensajes 3 (bienvenido)


pd: los numeros hablan por si solos...

si no me equivoco, albeitar y marceM estan activos...


----------



## El_hereje

Somos los mismos de siempre, está clarísimo.

Es bueno ver que al menos dos usuarios nuevos se prendieron.


----------



## matux

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> foristas uruguayos nuevos registrados en 2013
> 
> matux mensajes 54
> 
> albeitar mensajes 227
> 
> ZantyagoMan mensajes 54
> 
> MarceMustaine mensajes 114 mensajes
> 
> oniyii mensajes 18
> 
> Sanyferrer mensajes 1
> 
> Rusoguayo mensajes 5
> 
> d'uruguay mensajes 3 (bienvenido)
> 
> 
> pd: los numeros hablan por si solos...
> 
> si no me equivoco, albeitar y marceM estan activos...


y matux :lol:

estuve de mini-vacaciones, por eso no he participado mucho estas últimas semanas, pero sigo activo


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

excelente matux


----------



## nando.uy

*Si soy nuevo, bueno me presento*

Hola soy Nando de Uruguay, encontré este foro porque hay unas cuantas de mis fotos (totalmente amateurs) publicadas por aquí y de curioso me registré.

Saludos a todos y en lo que pueda ayudarles ...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

impecable Nando!

bienvenido al foro, justamente has unos dias nos preguntabamos que no hay nadie de Minas por acá, te invito a participar del foro, los temas son muy amplios, y si quieres a aportar las fotos que consideres.

saludos


----------



## nando.uy

Gracias Cacho, nos estamos viendo


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido nando!!! Ya veo una gran participaciòn de tu parte!!!kay:


Que edad tenés? a que te dedicas?

Bienvenido y esperemos sigas con ese nivel de participaciónkay:


----------



## nando.uy

Gracias Seba disculpen no me explayé mucho en datos personales.

Laburo en informática soy militante del software libre y me encanta la música al punto de rascar la guitarra compulsivamente (sin grandes lesiones para los ocasionales oyentes).
En cuanto a la edad es difícil determinarla por el hecho que al escribir estas líneas el tiempo sigue corriendo. A modo de aproximación hagamos lo siguiente: pensá un número del uno a ocho (sin ser el tres), bien sumale nueve y dividilo por 2, luego restale uno y multiplicalo por otro número cualquiera, te tiene que dar 37 ... sino es que sos un malpensado.

Ta con estas boludeces creo que dije mas de mi mismo que si diera las métricas socialmente habituales.

Sobre la participación aún estoy tratando de entender de que va todos esto, como dije entre por curiosidad de ver algunas de mis fotos listadas (cosa que agradezco y les recuerdo estan todas compartidas como Creative Commons SA-BY-NC, úsenlas a gusto)

nos vemos!


----------



## Fernando A

Bienvenido al foro nando



Gracias por compartir tus fotos

Ya vi tu participacion en otro lado y espero que lo sigas haciendo.

Saludos

Y a Seba, ya veo que le contestaste lo que se merecia por chusma....:lol:



Es la verguenza del foro.... disculpalo please....:lol::lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Fernando A said:


> Y a Seba, ya veo que le contestaste lo que se merecia por chusma....:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Es la verguenza del foro.... disculpalo please....:lol::lol:


Que metido!!! Vas a asustar al nuevo!:bash:

Salí de acá celosín!:bash:


----------



## Fernando A

Que verguenza hno:





reach:








:lol:


----------



## Sebas-1992

¡Muy bienvenido seas Nando!


Que bueno que seas militante del software libre y supongo también del libre flujo del resto de conocimientos por Internet. Ya pensaba que se nos venía un quilombo por lo de haber publicado fotos tuyas :wink2:


Sobre la temática del foro ... cuenta la leyenda que es sobre arquitectura, urbanismo y temas relacionados. Pero en realidad creo que es lo más parecido a una conversación miscelánea en un boliche-pub cambalachesco.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Contanos de los proyectos de tu ciudad!

Pd que hermoso el arequita y el cerro de los cuervos!


----------



## SebaFun

^^De donde sos cacho? En el interior los proyectos más grandes son los de la ANV y alguno que otro destacado por privados... descontando Punta y Colonia claro...


----------



## Qalamar

Buenas a todos. Soy Qalamar hace tiempo que los sigo a todos. Recién hace poco se me dio por abrirme un usuario. Saludos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido qalamar (nuevamente) espereo de mi parte, poder ver tu participacion e interactuar cordialmente.

saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Qalamar, muy intrigante el nick!

Espero que te sientas comodo y te animes a participar. Abrazo!kay:


----------



## nando.uy

Uno: Hola Qalamar!

Dos: Consulta
¿Hay alguna forma de ver los new post pero limitandolo al Foro Uruguayo y sus sub-foros?
Como novato me resulta engorroso el seguir los hilos actuales.


----------



## IFER

^ 

Bienvenido, tocayo.


Respecto a tu consulta: Si.

Suscribite a los hilos que te interesen. Entras a cualquiera y vas a Herremientas / suscripción via email.
De esa manera filtras eficientemente y de acuerdo a tu interés los hilos que quieras ver, llegándote un link a tu casilla de correo.





.


----------



## nando.uy

IFER said:


> ^
> 
> Bienvenido, tocayo.
> 
> 
> Respecto a tu consulta: Si.
> 
> Suscribite a los hilos que te interesen. Entras a cualquiera y vas a Herremientas / suscripción via email.
> De esa manera filtras eficientemente y de acuerdo a tu interés los hilos que quieras ver, llegándote un link a tu casilla de correo.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gracias por la bienvenida y la respuesta
Te entiendo yo pensaba en algo más como Nuevos Mensajes (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?do=getnew) pero solo de SkyscraperCity > Latin American & Caribbean Forums > Latinscrapers > Foros Sudamericanos > Foro Uruguayo hacia adentro. donde cualquier hilo creado o contestado saldría entre los resultados


----------



## IFER

^ 

Lo que pasa es que así te lees cada cosa que se publique a lo largo y ancho del foro, y creeme que acá hay tráfico salado.
Pasar de la nada a eso en cuestión de días... te cansas y rajas todo a la semana.

Me parece más aconsejable ir seleccionando hilos que sean de tu interes e irlos siguiendo via notificación de mail.
Luego vas sumando tópicos y entonces más adelante pasas a algo más global.


De todos modos, es cuestión de gustos, tiempo disponible, otros foros en los que participes, etc.





.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

sobretodo cuando te llegen 5mil email y sean todas boludeces que escribe ese tal "Cacho del Monte"...te vas a querer matar!!!


----------



## El_hereje

Sean todos bienvenidos.


----------



## Xavimvd

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> viste que con Xavi la pegue!!! hay que ser positivo!!
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:



Justamente, ese comentario de "esperamos participación", o algo así, fue el motivador de los aportes que voy haciendo xD :lol::lol::lol:

Bievenido Jimbarrie!


----------



## Keyuy

Hola, me presento, me llamo Katherine y soy de Montevideo, tengo mucho interés por la arquitectura, sobre todo los edificios antiguos, siempre que tuve dudas o ganas de ver fotos y conocer la historia de determinado edificio, google me terminaba tirando a este foror, asique decidí unirme. Saludos para todos, y espero poder aportar algo.


----------



## Pablito28

Hola Katherine, bienvenida 

Espero que te sientas a gusto por aquí y a las órdenes para lo que necesites.


----------



## charruchi

bienvenida Katherine!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Bienvenida Key, que disfrutes del foro, ojalá cumpla con tus espectativas.

saludos


----------



## El_hereje

Bienvenida Katherine, esperamos que disfrutes del foro y obviamente tus aportes.

Saludos.


----------



## SebaFun

Fa muchachos!!! La verdad que ya andan acosando con likes y cosas semejantes, no recuerdo likes para nuevos foristas hombres...

:lol:

Fuera de broma, bienvenida Key!!!! Espero que pases super bien en el foro, que cumpla tus espectativas y que ademàs puedas aportar!

Bienvenida!


----------



## colo_ramone

hola a todos! me presento, mi nombre es luciano, soy de montevideo y hace un tiempo que vengo siguiendo el foro asi que me interesó unirme. me gusta mucho la arquitectura y me considero un enamorado de esta ciudad (asi como del uruguay en general) y afortunado de vivir en ella y poder recorrerla.
un saludo!


----------



## El_hereje

^^


Bienvenido Luciano, ¡Abrazo!


----------



## Xavimvd

^^ 

¡Bienvenido al mágico mundo de Skyscrapercity y al foro uruguayo Luciano!


----------



## colo_ramone

^^
gracias muchachos por sus respuestas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Bienvenido Colo, ya estas presentado...asi que solo resta empezar a participar, no tengas verguenza que nadie muerde. Abrazo


----------



## colo_ramone

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Bienvenido Colo, ya estas presentado...asi que solo resta empezar a participar, no tengas verguenza que nadie muerde. Abrazo


gracias cacho por el respaldo. espero poder aportar al foro. salute!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido colo!!!! Me imagino que serás colorado!

Abrazo enorme y sentite como en casa para aportar, divertirte, distenderte, etc.

Muy bienvenido!


----------



## colo_ramone

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenido colo!!!! Me imagino que serás colorado!
> 
> Abrazo enorme y sentite como en casa para aportar, divertirte, distenderte, etc.
> 
> Muy bienvenido!


gracias seba! y si, mi apodo es debido a mi color de pelo.
un abrazo!


----------



## Xavimvd

colo_ramone said:


> gracias seba! y si, mi apodo es debido a mi color de pelo.
> un abrazo!


^^ Hay que subir foto probatoria al hilo de "Nuestras fotos" :lol: :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Yo no pido eso porque ni entro al hilo, ni he puesto foto:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

SebaFun said:


> Yo no pido eso porque ni entro al hilo, ni he puesto foto:lol:


Hay que hacerlo norma, entonces :lol:!

Igual yo en el hilo de SSC Uruguay tampoco subí, sino al de La Plaza, que es más popular. :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

SebaFun said:


> Yo no pido eso porque ni entro al hilo, ni he puesto foto:lol:



tus fotos han sido desparramadas a lo largo y ancho del foro en forma privada...

no has subido ninguna, lo que no quita que no te reconozcamos si nos cruzamos por ahi...:lol:


----------



## SebaFun

No hay persona que tenga mis fotos de manera privada, así que en esa no caigo:rofl:

Lo máximo que deben tener es la foto del gato:lol:


----------



## El_hereje

¡Bienvenido Damián!

Abrazo.


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido!!! Ya no soy el mas nuevo... como pasa el tiempo!! jaja


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenido Damián, a las ordenes cualquier cosa.


.


----------



## Alkatena

¡Hola gente!, técnicamente no soy "nuevo" ya que me registré en 2008 pero recién ahora estoy posteando.

Sigo el foro desde hace bastante, la verdad ¡felicitaciones a todos por los aportes!

Saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos Damiàn y Alkatena!!!!:applause::applause:

Espero se sientan còmodos y les permita aportar este clima tan propicio para hacerlokay:


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Bienvenidos Damián y Alkatena! 

Espero que disfruten del foro y se animen a compartir sus opiniones, comentarios y materiales.


----------



## madrax

Buenas a todos! Soy completamente nuevo en este foro, espero poder participar y conocer gente  Saludos a todos,

Miguel.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido madrax!!!!kay:

Esperemos puedas participar, aportar y conocer gente!

Abrazo!kay: sentite cómodo.


----------



## merysu

Hola a todos!!! soy una española que tiene pensado ir a vivir a Uruguay. Hace tiempo que me registre y estuve hablando en un foro que se llamaba "quiero ir a vivir a uruguay". Hacía días que no entraba y hoy mismo he entrado pero no lo he encontrado. Lo han dado de baja??? dónde podré preguntar ahora mis dudas??? Cómo se hago para iniciar un nuevo foro con ese contenido???

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida y la misma doy yo a los futuros foreros. 

Saludos y un fuerte abrazo.:nuts::nuts:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

esta por ahi...voy a ver si lo encuentro

saludos


----------



## MarceMustaine

Bienvenida :banana: acá está el hilo: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492636&page=40


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Bienvenida.


----------



## issma2001

Hola, ja soy nuevo hago proyectos en Skechtup8 y como que soy baaastante nuevo D


----------



## SebaFun

Nuevo ambas veces... no te tenes fe que seas bueno? :lol:


Bienvenido Co-terráneo!!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido!!!


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Bienvenido Issma! 

Qué tengas una buena experiencia con SSC. Esperamos verte por los hilos. 

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy S4 mediante Tapatalk.


----------



## issma2001

Jajajjajaja gracias


----------



## KoPower

Hola, soy nueva  nos estaremos viendo!


----------



## Tatito

Bienvenida.

Saludos.


.


----------



## El_hereje

Dale, nos vemos.

Bienvenida.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hola ,bienvenida.

nos veremos...


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Bienvenida KoPower!

Esperemos te sientas a gusto y puedas contribuir con este espacio de todos. 

No dudes en consultar cualquier duda que tengas.

Saludos.

kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Que manga de caretas son todos!:lol:


Ahora si uno que no la caretea! Bienvenida al foro!!! que edad tenés? de que signo sos? estado civil?


----------



## Federicofran

Buenas para todos!
Soy nuevo por aca,me llamo Federico, soy estudiante de arquitectura, colgado con esto y el diseño en general, espero poder contribuir con mi granito de arena, salu!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Fede!!!!

Esperemos que el sitio te sea de utilidad y de provecho, además que puedas aportar.

Abrazo grande y bienvenido!


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Bienvenido a SSC, Fede!

Esperamos que te sientas parte de este espacio digital y puedas aprovecharlo y contribuir en relación a tu carrera.

Cualquier duda sobre el funcionamiento, no dudes en consultar para que rápidamente sea evacuada.

Saludos y bienvenido, nuevamente.

kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido Fede...

aguardamos tu participacion

cualquier cosa, a las ordenes.


saluddos


----------



## nahura99

Permiso. Me presento entonces jaja
Nahuel, 15 años, nativo de la "ciudad" de sauce...
Todavía no entiendo un pomo, pero ya me voy a enganchar
Muchas gracias, ojalá seamos cada vez mas


----------



## nahura99

PD: Tengo un par de fotos de Sauce, ya existe el thread?


----------



## arac

Bienvenido nahura! Ya hace días que andas por acá, pero bueno bienvenido igual, ya le agarrarás la mano al foro. 

Yo busqué un hilo de Sauce pero no encontré. igual, aunque ya haya uno podes crear uno con tus fotos.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido nahura!!!!

No puedo creer pero todo llega, ahora me siento un jovieto con esta juventud nueva:lol:


----------



## Xavimvd

¡Bienvenido Nahura!

No te preocupés por "no entender un pomo". La estructura de SSC es algo compleja, pero una vez que la asimilás, terminás andando por los foros de Uzbekistán o de Mozambique.

Cualquier duda, estamos a las órdenes.

Saludos.

kay:


----------



## SebaFun

Sakura??? o Nahura???

:lol:

Y eso de Sakura me hace acordar cuando yo era chiquito y hacía pis, mis padres me decían, siempre después de hacer pis, " sacuda sacuda":rofl:


----------



## Xavimvd

SebaFun said:


> Sakura??? o Nahura???
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Y eso de Sakura me hace acordar cuando yo era chiquito y hacía pis, mis padres me decían, siempre después de hacer pis, " sacuda sacuda":rofl:




:lol: :lol:

Mal yo, leí cualquiera.

:crazy:


----------



## IFER

Bienvenidos los nuevos usuarios !

A leer y participar con nosotros.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nahura99 said:


> PD: Tengo un par de fotos de Sauce, ya existe el thread?


podes usar el buscador

en la fila azulada que hay casi arriba de todo...vas a opciones avanzadas, pornes buscar por titulo y seleccionas en foro uruguayo.


----------



## IFER

O si no hacelo "a lo fer" 

En Google escribis "sauce, skyscrapercity uruguay" y listo.


-----------

PD: No, no hay. Sólo de "Laguna del Sauce".


----------



## Xavimvd

IFER said:


> O si no hacelo "a lo fer"
> 
> En Google escribis "sauce, skyscrapercity uruguay" y listo.



Y pensar que yo me mataba usando el buscador de acá antes de hacer hilos... ¡Y lo peor es que muchas veces ya existían! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

Hay en las líneas azules o celestes, dentro de cada subforo un Buscar, a mi no me ha fallado ese.


----------



## arac




----------



## laf4

Hola a todos! Soy Martín, ya hace un tiempo que me gusta vichar el foro y bueno ahora me dio por registrarme. Espero aportar con alguna foto de los proyectos que haya en la vuelta. Saludos


----------



## laf4

Hola a todos! Soy Martín, ya hace un tiempo que me gusta vichar el foro y bueno ahora me dio por registrarme. Espero aportar con alguna fotos de los proyectos que tenga en la vuelta.
Saludos


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Martín!!!kay:


----------



## Orientalis

Hola a todos. Linda página. Espero hacer aportes interesantes. Saludos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido Orientalis!!

espero que pases bien

saludos


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Me gusta tu nombre Orientalis!! Bienvenido. No te pierdas.


----------



## Tatito

^^ :banned:



.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Qué pasó? Era Parlanchín o qué onda?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Mmmmm

El pueblo quiere saber de que se trata...si fue en este foro deberia figurar en el registro de sanciones.


----------



## MauSa4

Buenas a todos! Mi nombre es Santiago. Hace un par de años que los vengo siguiendo y ahora que decidí registrarme espero aportarles material para el foro, especialmente de mi pago, San José. Saludos y cualquiera cosa a las órdenes


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido Santiago.

Espero las fotos de San José.
La verdad que las veces que fui me pareció una ciudad muy bonita y muy bien cuidada.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

MauSa4 said:


> Buenas a todos! Mi nombre es Santiago. Hace un par de años que los vengo siguiendo y ahora que decidí registrarme espero aportarles material para el foro, especialmente de mi pago, San José. Saludos y cualquiera cosa a las órdenes


Bienvenido, maragato.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Sobaj11 said:


> Hola tengo 16 años y vengo leyendo el foro desde hace 1 año, y recien me registro. Voy a intentar aportar en lo que pueda y sepa ya que los temas urbanos son algo que me interesan desde muy pequeño por varios viajes que hice en mi vida. Saludos


Bienvenido.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

laf4 said:


> Hola a todos! Soy Martín, ya hace un tiempo que me gusta vichar el foro y bueno ahora me dio por registrarme. Espero aportar con alguna fotos de los proyectos que tenga en la vuelta.
> Saludos


Bienvenido.


----------



## TrotamundosL

¡Hola a todos! Me llamo Leonardo y soy un pibe de Mvd atraído por toda la información que se ofrece en el foro.
Como muchos, hace un buen tiempo que observo lo que se postea, y tengo ganas de aportar algo.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos todos!!!

Espero puedan aportar con fotos y todo tipo de aportes!


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido TrotamundosL.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

TrotamundosL said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Me llamo Leonardo y soy un pibe


Botija.

Chiquilín.

Gurí.


----------



## cristian815

El _"pibe"_ es muy porteño. :lol:


----------



## eljulian

Bienvenidos muchachos!!! Esperamos ver sus aportes al foro, y cualquier consulta no duden en preguntar ..


----------



## Nanda35

Yo soy más de la cocalai, pero les puedo hacer una torta casera


----------



## Montevillano

¡Buenas! Me presento. Soy un montevideano viviendo en Buenos Aires hace ya casi tres años. Sigo este foro desde hace más de seis. Como buen boludo me he perdido en varias oportunidades la posibilidad de aportar fotos o datos por no registrarme. Intentaré compensar, jeje. 
En alguna que otra oportunidad se publicaron fotos mías en el foro sacadas de Flickr. Así que, de cierta forma, ya me conocen. 
Espero poder aportar algo de valor. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido amigo!!


----------



## Nanda35




----------



## Litox08

Bienvenido Montevillano! Esperamos tus aportes :colgate:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Bienvenido montevillano, dale, se esperan aportes y comentarios, no tengas verguenza.

Abrazo


----------



## SebaFun

Por las dudas que me haya salteado a alguien, bienvenidos a todos!!


----------



## TejoMattioli

Hola, soy Montevideano, vivo acá, aunque por laburo viajo mucho. Sociólogo de profesión, músico y ciclista urbano. Entusiasta de la economía y el arte. Ese sería un resumen.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Tejo!!! Aunque ya te conocemos con aportes al rededor del foro!

Bienvenido!


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido.


----------



## facusaiyan

Hola, me llamo Facundo, soy estudiante de ingeniería, hace 3 años que leo el foro. Me gustan las cosas que funcionan bien.


----------



## juanjoanbo

*Montevideanos y videanas*

*Buenos días!

Hoy, 4 de agosto del 2015 de nuestra era me presento en este foro de gentes que comparten este o aquel amor (sí, amor) por la Muy fiel y reconquistadora.

Me llamo Juan André, sin s, André de apellido, nací en el Prado, hace un año que vivo en el Cordón Sur, hincha del Club Nacional, socio de Wanderers, fundamentalista de la mostaza de La pasiva, y me siento tan entusiasmado en conocer este sitio que desde ayer en la noche no dejé de visitar secciones y secciones y secciones y seguí de largo: no dormí. Incluso post del 2006.

Ya había escuchado de esta página; jamás había entrado y ahora que conozco de que se trata me entusiasma saber que hay personas que comparten tanto interés por esta ciudad queherida.

Es un momento especial de expansión, de progreso, al margen del signo que traiga consigo, y a través de estas herramientas podemos contribuir para que el escenario de nuestras vidas sea un lugar mejor para todos.

Espero compartir con ustedes buenos momentos!
Saludos, amigos.*


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenidos ambos!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos Facu y Juanjo!!!!kay:

Espero que el entusiasmo inicial se muestre en la constante participación al foro!

Bienvenidos y sientanse a gusto!


----------



## facusaiyan

Gracias, disculpen la presentación media seca, estaba apurado. Paso todos los días frente a varias obras, espero poder dar updates de las mismas. Gracias desde ya!


----------



## SebaFun

Te lo agradeceríamos de corazón!kay:


----------



## Litox08

:applause:

Bienvenidos ambos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

facusaiyan said:


> ingeniería, Me gustan las cosas que funcionan bien.


jejeje...y si no e iba a decir que te dediques a otra cosa, jajajaj

bienvenido


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

juanjoanbo said:


> *Buenos días!
> 
> Hoy, 4 de agosto del 2015 de nuestra era me presento en este foro de gentes que comparten este o aquel amor (sí, amor) por la Muy fiel y reconquistadora.
> 
> Me llamo Juan André, sin s, André de apellido, nací en el Prado, hace un año que vivo en el Cordón Sur, hincha del Club Nacional, socio de Wanderers, fundamentalista de la mostaza de La pasiva, y me siento tan entusiasmado en conocer este sitio que desde ayer en la noche no dejé de visitar secciones y secciones y secciones y seguí de largo: no dormí. Incluso post del 2006.
> 
> Ya había escuchado de esta página; jamás había entrado y ahora que conozco de que se trata me entusiasma saber que hay personas que comparten tanto interés por esta ciudad queherida.
> 
> Es un momento especial de expansión, de progreso, al margen del signo que traiga consigo, y a través de estas herramientas podemos contribuir para que el escenario de nuestras vidas sea un lugar mejor para todos.
> 
> Espero compartir con ustedes buenos momentos!
> Saludos, amigos.*


grosso!

a participar

bienvenido


----------



## Grandrew

Hola, mi nombre de usuario es Grandrew (mi nombre y rostro quiero que permanezcan anónimos), vivo en Montevideo desde que nací y estoy buscando personas que hagan ''exploración urbana'' en esta ciudad. Espero poder encontrarlos en estos foros, gracias.


----------



## FEDE_22

Seguro que te va a ir bien!


----------



## Ogot

Hola, nunca me presenté, no sabía de la existencia de este hilo jeje. Soy relativamente nuevo, me llamo Nacho , y soy de Minas. Hace bastante tiempo vengo viendo las publicaciones hasta que quise aportar, y me registré por allá por Febrero. Me ha parecido bastante díficil adaptarme al uso del foro, pero de a poquito la vamos llevando.

Me sorprende la cantidad de tiempo que llevan discutiendo en este foro. Llegue a ver publicaciones de 2006! jaja , en esa época yo no tenía ni internet...y era un pendejo. 
En fin, me ha gustado mucho el foro y espero aportar muchas cosas.
Saludos


----------



## Pablito28

Yongo said:


> Contable, *pero ta*, en principio puedo trabajar en lo que sea.


Ta, ya sos un uruguayo más 

Bienvenido, te deseo lo mejor en el país kay:


----------



## Gonza77

Pablito28 said:


> Ta, ya sos un uruguayo más
> 
> Bienvenido, te deseo lo mejor en el país kay:


jajajaja Solo le falta el "pienso de qué" y ya está pronto para ir a la rambla a tomar mate sin llamar la atención xD


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Ogot!!!:applause:

Espero te sientas a gusto y puedas aportarnos como lo has hecho desde la hermosa Minas!


----------



## Ogot

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenido Ogot!!!:applause:
> 
> Espero te sientas a gusto y puedas aportarnos como lo has hecho desde la hermosa Minas!


Muchas gracias :cheers1:


----------



## Yongo

Pablito28 said:


> Ta, ya sos un uruguayo más
> 
> Bienvenido, te deseo lo mejor en el país kay:


Vale, muchas gracias!


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Pienso de que...qué horror.


----------



## Gonza77

rodriko said:


> Pienso de que...qué horror.


Yo también lo detesto.
Nunca lo digo, o por lo menos no que yo recuerde.
Pero escuchar, lo he escuchado bastante.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Me produce el mismo prurito que escuchar el "digo, digo" cada tres palabras, al mejor estilo gallo Claudio.


----------



## Gonza77

rodriko said:


> Me produce el mismo prurito que escuchar el "digo, digo" cada tres palabras, al mejor estilo gallo Claudio.


jajajaja
A mi el "esteeeee... esteeeee".
No lo desprecio, pero me choca un poquito xD


----------



## Litox08

¿"Pienso de que" es una expresión uruguaya?

Nunca la escuché, o al menos nunca la registré jaja.


----------



## SebaFun

"Pienso de que sería bueno hacer una autopista en Montevideo"

Me acabo de comer un garrón así que lo pienso en serio:lol:


----------



## arac

Litox08 said:


> ¿"Pienso de que" es una expresión uruguaya?
> 
> Nunca la escuché, o al menos nunca la registré jaja.


Ídem


----------



## Tatito

Litox08 said:


> *¿"Pienso de que" es una expresión uruguaya?*
> 
> Nunca la escuché, o al menos nunca la registré jaja.


No se si es uruguaya, pero es un error gramatical grosero bastante usado lamentablemente.



.


----------



## Litox08

Es verdad, después que Seba puso el ejemplo me di cuenta que mucha gente lo utiliza y suena bastante feo :lol:


----------



## SebaFun

A mi me da igual, hay gente que habla gramaticalmente muy bien, pero demuestra una falta de educación tremenda, como está la opuesta...

Me da igual como hable uno u otro...


----------



## El_hereje

Me tiene podrido el "...pienso de que...", la gente ya no sabe hablar.

Lo más lamentable es que no hay un político, estudiante, profesional, docente, etc. etc. que no lo use... no sé de dónde surgió pero desde el día que lo escuché me hizo tanto ruido que lo detesto mal; no sean malos vo.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Este es el peor: "yo para mí". :bash:

:lol:


----------



## Tatito

rodriko said:


> Este es el peor: "yo para mí". :bash:
> 
> :lol:


Por algo Darwin Desbocatti tiene dos "mini programas" dentro de su espacio que los llama "Pienso de qué" y "Yo para mi" 

:lol:



.


----------



## tony1951

Hola.....recien me hecho miembro.....soy uruguayos pero hace 41 anios que vivo en la ciudad de Sydney Australia viajo regularmente (la ultima ves verano 2013/14)....he notado que la violence a ha hido creciendo a traves de Los anios.....pero considero que particularmente Montevideo mantiene ese encanto de ciudad europea......me gustara establecer contacto con alguien......sin condiciones!!!!!.....desde ya saludos!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido tony!!!!kay:

Es tu casa como siempre este país!

En cuanto a la discusión anterior, por suerte vamos saliendo...muy correctos ellos seguro...


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido Tony


----------



## Cristoff

Disculpame por no presentarme antes, tengo otros actividades importantes
Soy polaco. Yo había vivido en Polonia, California luego un poco en la Argentina, ahora en Uruguay.
La última vez que trabajé como encargado de pequeña fabrica de la industria pesada. Ahora mi mujer tienen trabajo en Montevideo, así que estoy escribiendo un libro sobre el cambo la economía polaca a la energía renovable.


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido.
Mis mujeres?


----------



## Cristoff

Gonza77 said:


> Bienvenido.
> Mis mujeres?


No... Solo una


----------



## Vaimaca

Esposa e hijas (?


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenidos a la familia Polaca!

Yo conocí unos vecinos polacos en la época de apogeo de BOTNIA hoy UPM y la verdad que son gente muy buena onda y geniales!


----------



## Gonza77

Yo conocí a un Suizo hace unos años.
El loco había ido a "mochilear" por sudamérica y cuando cayó en Uruguay terminó quedandose a vivir.
Lo conocí en una comida de amigos en Lagomar, pero el creo que estaba viviendo en Colonia.

No tiene nada que ver con el amigo polaco, pero me acordé del asunto xD


----------



## SebaFun

Son gente màs abierta de mente, y algo lanzados en algunas cosas:lol:


----------



## Tolonja83

Bueno, me presento, recien acabo de registrarme y hace tiempo que vengo entrando de incognito para chequear los avances en obras de la ciudad.
Principalmente trabajo en el rubro hoteleria y me gusta estar al tanto sobre los avances y los futuros proyectos del area.


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!!! Esperemos sigas participando y disfrutes del foro.


----------



## IFER

Bienvenido ! que sigas disfrutando del Foro y a participar.


----------



## Juan1899

Buenas! mi nombre es Juan Pablo, tengo 20 años y tengo el agrado de participar en la generación del centenario de la facultad, estoy cursando primero. Era de entrar al foro pero no estaba registrado y creo que es una buena herramienta para aprender entonces me registre para comentar y preguntar. Fanático de Nacional, en este momento feliz por la obra del polideportivo, no tanto con todo el tema del Parque. Saludos!


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!


----------



## Agustín Silva

Me presento soy Agustin Silva. Tengo tan solo 15 años pero desde hace un tiempo ya que venia siguiendo el foro. Soy bolso de corazon pero vengo siguiendo tambien el foro del estadio de peñarol naturalmente por lo mucho que me interesa todo lo que tiene que ver con estadios de futbol y espero que este proyecto del gpc se lleve adelante!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido Agustín!


----------



## Gonza77

Uelcam


----------



## Nmelesi

Hola a todos,

Paso a presentarme, cree el perfil hace ya bastante tiempo pero nunca participé activamente del foro, sin embargo lo sigo habitualmente ya que vivo en el extranjero y me interesa ver cómo va progresando Uruguay.
La verdad está muy bueno el foro, completo y con diverso contenido. Espero por fin empezar a participar.

Saludos!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!!!


Donde estas viviendo?


----------



## Nmelesi

SebaFun said:


> Bienvenido!!!
> 
> 
> Donde estas viviendo?



Gracias  Actualmente en Ginebra, Suiza antes viví varios años en Santiago de Chile.


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Bienvenido !!!!


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido.
Hoy te anotaste acá y en estoespeñarol.
Se ve que se extraña saber lo que pasa acá jajaja.
Arriba capo!


----------



## Nmelesi

Gonza77 said:


> Bienvenido.
> Hoy te anotaste acá y en estoespeñarol.
> Se ve que se extraña saber lo que pasa acá jajaja.
> Arriba capo!


Jajaja, si bastante la verdad.


----------



## Gonza77

Nmelesi said:


> Jajaja, si bastante la verdad.


Sé bien lo que es eso.
Viví 6 años afuera, y me mantenía cerca justamente gracias a estos 2 foros.


----------



## Fedespot

Bienvenido che!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bienvenido
animate a participar


----------



## stefx

Buenas, hace tiempo miraba los posts pero nunca me registré, ahora si.

La hago cortita, soy de mercedes y bueno me gusta mirar los temas de estadios y esas cosas aunque de arquitectura en sí no sé mucho, saludos a todos.


----------



## Gonza77

stefx said:


> Buenas, hace tiempo miraba los posts pero nunca me registré, ahora si.
> 
> La hago cortita, soy de mercedes y bueno me gusta mirar los temas de estadios y esas cosas aunque de arquitectura en sí no sé mucho, saludos a todos.


Bo, habíamos quedado en que me pasabas la info y yo la traía :bash:.
jajajaj uelcam bro.


----------



## stefx

Gonza77 said:


> Bo, habíamos quedado en que me pasabas la info y yo la traía :bash:.
> jajajaj uelcam bro.


Jajajaj te llevabas todos los aplausos :lol:


----------



## marcelouruguayo

Bienvenidos a los nuevos !!


----------



## Sebas-1992

¡Bienvenido!


----------



## Gonza77

stefx said:


> Jajajaj te llevabas todos los aplausos :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Arq. Fabio

Hola

Se puede pedir algunas fotitos actualizadas de Mercedes ya que estamos ?

:cheers:


----------



## stefx

Arq. Fabio said:


> Hola
> 
> Se puede pedir algunas fotitos actualizadas de Mercedes ya que estamos ?
> 
> :cheers:


Me estás comprometiendo jajaja, bueno cuando pueda subo un día de estos, saludos


----------



## themac

Buenas me llamo Marcos, tengo 28 años, soy de Montevideo y hace como un año q sigo el foro y recien ahora se me dio por registrarme, vamos a ver si puedo aportar algo.


Saludos.


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!!!! Esperemos puedas aportar, pero sobre todo disfrutar e interesarte por el foro.

Bienvenido y sentite como en tu casakay:


----------



## Sebas-1992

¡Bienvenido Marcos!


----------



## URU_RODRI

Varios nuevos usuarios en las últimas semanas o soy yo?


----------



## metgeo

URU_RODRI said:


> Varios nuevos usuarios en las últimas semanas o soy yo?


Debe ser la cuarentena


----------



## Sebas-1992

Jajaj.

Capaz les picó la curiosidad. Ojalá aumente el movimiento.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

URU_RODRI said:


> Varios nuevos usuarios en las últimas semanas o soy yo?


no, vos no sos nuevo.


----------



## URU_RODRI

No es la idea ahuyentar a los nuevos, Cacho.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

por?


----------



## KuAsImOdo

Hola a todos! No soy nuevo pero ya hace tiempo que no participo del foro, aunque siempre lo sigo. Pienso re-integrarme. Saludos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

arriba Kuasimodo, nos vemos por ahi


----------



## Pericles04

Hola! Soy Matías, estudiante de historia. Me gusta ver imágenes de nuestro urbanismo y estar al tanto de los nuevos proyectos que se realizan en nuestro país. Conozco algo de arquitectura (no mucho) pero espero nutrirme con sus aportes. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Sebas-1992

Hola Matías, ¡bienvenido!.


----------



## Gonza77

Bienvenido capo.


----------



## marcoi

Buenas! ¿Cómo andan?
Si bien supe abrir perfil hace como 18 meses, lo cierto es que "vichaba" de vez en cuando y recién comencé a participar con cierta asiduidad en este mes de enero.
Soy Adriana. Marcoi es el nombre de la casa matricial de mi familia materna, una de esas casonas enormes, de piedra, emplazada en un lugar alto, y un hogar del cual, todo el tiempo, entraba y salía gente contenta y alborotada. Esa piel era lo más!
Saludos a todos!


----------



## Pablito28

Bienvenidos Adriana y Matías, espero se sientan a gusto por acá y participen activamente. 

Salú!


----------



## halvarojose07

Hola a todos. Les comunico que por un problema de contraseña, tuve que cambiar mi usuario. Así que desde ahora "Albeitar" va a aparecer como "halvarojose". Gracias y seguimos en contacto.


----------



## figui

halvarojose07 said:


> Hola a todos. Les comunico que por un problema de contraseña, tuve que cambiar mi usuario. Así que desde ahora "Albeitar" va a aparecer como "halvarojose". Gracias y seguimos en contacto.


pff.
un Albeitar2 o algo del estilo hubiera facilitado para no despistarnos demasiado a los que entramos de tanto en tanto, jeje.


----------



## halvarojose07

figui said:


> pff.
> un Albeitar2 o algo del estilo hubiera facilitado para no despistarnos demasiado a los que entramos de tanto en tanto, jeje.


Tenes razón pero este nombre me lo puso la compu por si sola,


----------



## kb999999999

buenas perdonen si monopolice un poco el foro es que soy nuevo y me cope comentando cosas, vichaba este foro desde el 2020, lo conoci con el aburrimiento de la cuarentena y tengo opiniones de lo que se habla entonces me dio por hacerme una cuenta, saludos


----------



## URU_RODRI

Gracias por los aportes. Nada de perdonen, ayudas a que sobreviva el foro, incluso te ganaste el premio de ser el representante por Uruguay en la próxima Copa Latinscrapers


----------



## kb999999999

che a alguno le pasa que al intentar responder aveces se le pone toda la pantalla gris y no te deja ver nada? nunca me habia pasado y hoy me anda todo buggeado no se porque, no sabia donde preguntar, estoy desde google chrome en un celular android


----------



## Sebas-1992

No me ha hecho drama, la verdad. 

¿Te pasó sólo hoy?



Pd.: Usamos el hilo de "Charlas de Café", en el subforo de La Rambla para hablar de la vida, y/u otros temas.


----------

